# The Girls of TPF



## swedberg311

I just had to seeing as how were on like page 7 on the other thread, however u guys have already seen me so here is a old p&s pic.... all others please follow I dont want this thread to fall flat on its face... Im always curious about who everyone else is... doesnt have to be a pic u took can be a snapshot and if we do this the guys need to as well! and the pic was downloaded off facebook so its kinda small and crappy sorry.


----------



## swedberg311

I cant believe I really did that... lol


----------



## Robin Usagani

subscribed!  keep it up!  :lmao:


----------



## swedberg311

LOL but no C&C please! :lmao: ITS A RULE!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## mishele

Bitter Jeweler said:


>



LOL LOVE IT!!!! You sexy thing!!:thumbup:


----------



## RauschPhotography

Oh Bitter.. :lmao:


----------



## Kyna

I'll have to take a photo later tonight   But I'll join in for sure.


----------



## mishele

I'm still laughing at that grin!!!


----------



## AprilEye

Ok, I'll play


----------



## Ron Evers

And I thought Bitter was a guy.


----------



## Danelady

A not-so-good picture from '07 taken at a Braves' game.


----------



## mwcfarms

Bitter Jeweler said:


>



:lmao::hug:: Can it be any old picture?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Ron Evers said:


> And I thought Bitter was a guy.


 I am.

I just like to surround myself with pretty girls. :mrgreen:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Bitter Jeweler said:


>


  i LOL'd at this.. you look like your laughing!! haha


----------



## Boomn4x4

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i LOL'd at this.. you look like your laughing!! haha
Click to expand...

 
.... or taking a dump.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

AprilEye said:


> Ok, I'll play


  Gorgeous smile, April!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> i LOL'd at this.. you look like your laughing!! haha


 
I am. If you use me as a model, the rule is, you have 3 seconds to take the picture before I start laughing. 

That totally ruined my modeling career.


----------



## Karri

Are ya'll ready for some hotness?  I thought it would be appropriate to bring out an OLD glamour shot back when Aqua Net ruled the world and then one that was actually recent. No C&C please - no post processing was done on the second one!


----------



## mwcfarms

Ok since its any old picture lol. My husband and I in Mexico.


----------



## RauschPhotography

I'm in too..


----------



## swedberg311

Karri said:


> Are ya'll ready for some hotness?  I thought it would be appropriate to bring out an OLD glamour shot back when Aqua Net ruled the world and then one that was actually recent. No C&C please - no post processing was done on the second one!




Love the red hair... Red heads are hot stuff!


----------



## Karri

RauschPhotography said:


> I'm in too..


 
Love the picture!


----------



## MissCream

Heres me and my significant other on my 26th birthday


----------



## RauschPhotography

Thanks Karri!


----------



## Robin Usagani

/me passed Karri a hairspray


----------



## mwcfarms

Woot ladies, smokin hawt. Ok and Boom and Bitter your pretty cute too lol.


----------



## Kyna

Found a halfway decent one on the computer. My hubby just snapped this so shot while we were outside so no actual photography involved here.


----------



## swedberg311

Kyna said:


> Found a halfway decent one on the computer. My hubby just snapped this so shot while we were outside so no actual photography involved here.



I like how we are all defending ourselves... lol I know me personally Im NEVER on the other side of the camera.


----------



## mishele

Sorry only picture I can get to at work......


----------



## AprilEye

swedberg311 said:


> I cant believe I really did that... lol


 
Nah I love it!  Reminds me of a portrait of an old movie actress back in the golden age of Hollywood.  You know they all had that sultry head turned to the side look.  Its perfect!


----------



## Kyna

LOL yeah this was no makeup just walking around outside, frizzy hair from the dry weather, lol.....but its me


----------



## RauschPhotography

swedberg311 said:


> I like how we are all defending ourselves... lol I know me personally Im NEVER on the other side of the camera.



Neither am I! I have so many pictures of my fiancee, and even when I let him use my Rebel xTi the pictures are few and far between  His family is spoiled though, pretty sure they've gotten all of the pictures they'll ever need!


----------



## AprilEye

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> AprilEye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll play
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous smile, April!
Click to expand...

 
Thanks! My son took this picture.


----------



## swedberg311

AprilEye said:


> swedberg311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant believe I really did that... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah I love it!  Reminds me of a portrait of an old movie actress back in the golden age of Hollywood.  You know they all had that sultry head turned to the side look.  Its perfect!
Click to expand...


I just have a really wide "German" nose... lol so I hate head on shots...


----------



## Robin Usagani

Lovely ladies!


----------



## swedberg311

Schwettylens said:


> Lovely ladies!



I dont think I want to know who this is... I hope its not u in a dress... :lmao:


----------



## RauschPhotography

Schwettylens said:


> Lovely ladies!



Alright, how many drinks did you have?? :lmao:


----------



## MissCream

Schwettylens said:


> Lovely ladies!



MEOW!


----------



## mwcfarms

Lol I want to know why it looks like you actually have boobs.


----------



## Robin Usagani

LOL that was for halloween in college.  My wife (gf at that time) was a pimp, and I was a ho.  The boobs were socks


----------



## Karri

Okay Schwetty - where did the boobs come from and it looks like I will need to pass the hairspray back your way.


----------



## Geaux

I had no idea schwetty was asian .....


Kinda cool to put faces to posts, and VERY surprised at the hotness of the chicks here lol


----------



## RauschPhotography

Schwetty, I like you and all.. but stop stealing our thunder.


----------



## Robin Usagani

RauschPhotography said:


> Schwetty, I like you and all.. but stop stealing our thunder.


 
Not my fault God created me this hawt.


----------



## Kyna

Geaux said:


> I had no idea schwetty was asian .....
> 
> 
> Kinda cool to put faces to posts, and VERY surprised at the hotness of the chicks here lol


 
Why is that so surprising?  LOL.


----------



## Geaux

Kyna said:


> Why is that so surprising?  LOL.



Truthfully, I have no idea. lol


----------



## swedberg311

Kyna said:


> Geaux said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea schwetty was asian .....
> 
> 
> Kinda cool to put faces to posts, and VERY surprised at the hotness of the chicks here lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that so surprising?  LOL.
Click to expand...



Yeah what she said duh were hot were artistic...haven't u ever seen that movie that I cant think of the title right now, awkward artistic girl gets makeover and is hot as hell under all the paint... were diamonds in a world of cubic zerconia... duh


----------



## mishele

Very cool everyone!!! I think we should have a "Ladies of TPF" calendar!! We is HOT!!


----------



## Derrel

Who knew there were sooooo many gorgeous ladies on this board (and no Schwetty, I'm not talking' about you...). Yowwwwza!


----------



## AprilEye

Off to the guys thread I go....


----------



## Kyna

swedberg311 said:


> Kyna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea schwetty was asian .....
> 
> 
> Kinda cool to put faces to posts, and VERY surprised at the hotness of the chicks here lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that so surprising? LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah what she said duh were hot were artistic...haven't u ever seen that movie that I cant think of the title right now, awkward artistic girl gets makeover and is hot as hell under all the paint... were diamonds in a world of cubic zerconia... duh
Click to expand...

 
She's All That with Rachael Lee Cook and Freddie Prince Jr.


----------



## Karri

mishele said:


> Very cool everyone!!! I think we should have a "Ladies of TPF" calendar!! We is HOT!!


 
We could!  I think we would need Schwetty though for the December month so we would have our "Ho, ho, ho"!  :lmao:


----------



## RauschPhotography

Karri said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool everyone!!! I think we should have a "Ladies of TPF" calendar!! We is HOT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could!  I think we would need Schwetty though for the December month so we would have our "Ho, ho, ho"!  :lmao:
Click to expand...


Oh my god. Yes. Do it. :lmao:


----------



## MissCream

swedberg311 said:


> Kyna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea schwetty was asian .....
> 
> 
> Kinda cool to put faces to posts, and VERY surprised at the hotness of the chicks here lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that so surprising?  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah what she said duh were hot were artistic...haven't u ever seen that movie that I cant think of the title right now, awkward artistic girl gets makeover and is hot as hell under all the paint... were diamonds in a world of cubic zerconia... duh
Click to expand...


She's all that?


----------



## swedberg311

Kyna said:


> swedberg311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that so surprising? LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah what she said duh were hot were artistic...haven't u ever seen that movie that I cant think of the title right now, awkward artistic girl gets makeover and is hot as hell under all the paint... were diamonds in a world of cubic zerconia... duh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's All That with Rachael Lee Cook and Freddie Prince Jr.
Click to expand...



you got it!


----------



## Aayria

This seemed like a good thread to hop into after a hiatus from TPF...

    <--- old picture from a lap top camera and Windows Live editor LOL  

   Everyone here is very pretty.. Especially bitter.  Shwetty um... I'm not sure what to say, but the look suits you


----------



## twoboysnmygirl




----------



## mrshaleyberg

Unfortunately the only pictures I have of myself are from my camera phone..Sorry for the crappy picture!


----------



## Robin Usagani

Ok.. I admit.. I am not as hawt as ^^^^


----------



## LINYBIMMER

Schwettylens said:


> Ok.. I admit.. I am not as hawt as ^^^^



Me either. Schwetty, you're pretty hot though.


----------



## mrshaleyberg

Schwettylens said:


> Ok.. I admit.. I am not as hawt as ^^^^


 

Don't put yourself down! I'm nothing special! God look how huge my cheeks are! Geez!


----------



## LINYBIMMER

Don't put yourself down! I'm nothing special! God look how huge my cheeks are! Geez![/QUOTE]

Can't resist - LOL, your huge cheeks!:hug::


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Holy frick. 30 active members! Haha  guess i should probably contribute too. Meh.


----------



## Village Idiot

erose86 said:


> Geaux said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda cool to put faces to posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already seen a few pictures of people that look NOTHING like what I imagined, so it's really fun to see who is behind the camera (and the computer screen  )
Click to expand...

 
I'm sure I'm a dead ringer. Beer and cigarette in hand.


----------



## swedberg311

sorry erose looks like Schwetty has moved on...


----------



## Robin Usagani

mrshaleyberg said:


> Unfortunately the only pictures I have of myself are from my camera phone..Sorry for the crappy picture!


 
Thats right erose..  This ^^ plus D700..  Im in heaven  LOL


----------



## Bellaluna

Not the best photo of me, but it is the most recent.  I had just chopped all my hair off plus got the new camera for Christmas and wanted to show both off .  Not to mention hubby royally sucks at taking photos and I figured I could get a better one in the bathroom mirror myself than hand the camera over to him.


----------



## swedberg311

I knew I didnt delete my myspace for a reason, Its my link to the past... HAHAH love looking through old pictures... GRaduation day and my grandma says to my bf at the time get out of the picture cuz when she gets married her husband isnt going to want u in the pictures.... I married him... hahahaha


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

I have no good pictures of me... hahaha. Theyre all typical *myspace* bullsh*t shots--taken with a cell phone. lame.

Heres something until I find a better one.  :lmao:


----------



## kundalini

Have we been having fun today girls?   

I could only see a few while at work..... it was worth wait..... even the Facebook pix.


----------



## mwcfarms

Schwettylens said:


> mrshaleyberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the only pictures I have of myself are from my camera phone..Sorry for the crappy picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats right erose..  This ^^ plus D700..  Im in heaven  LOL
Click to expand...


Really you want a D700?


----------



## mwcfarms

Ladies you are all lovely, and I really enjoy putting faces to those I hadn't seen yet. :hug::


----------



## swedberg311

erose86 said:


> mwcfarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies you are all lovely, and I really enjoy putting faces to those I hadn't seen yet. :hug::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto!
Click to expand...


Ill ditto the ditto! :thumbup:


----------



## Robin Usagani

Enough talking.. more pics! :lmao:


----------



## mishele

kundalini said:


> Have we been having fun today girls?
> 
> I could only see a few while at work..... it was worth wait..... even the Facebook pix.



After 11pm EST the "R" rated photos come out........


----------



## swedberg311

Finally found on thats of good enough quality to be able to see anything but im very pregnant and I dont know what im looking at... lol oh and my hubby... lol  come on now people My face is all over this forum, now someone has to step up heres my face all fat if I can u it so can u :thumbup:


----------



## mishele

swedberg311 said:


> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mwcfarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies you are all lovely, and I really enjoy putting faces to those I hadn't seen yet. :hug::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ill ditto the ditto! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

:hug:::greenpbl:


----------



## AprilEye

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> I have no good pictures of me... hahaha. Theyre all typical *myspace* bullsh*t shots--taken with a cell phone. lame.
> 
> Heres something until I find a better one. :lmao:


 
Rock and Roll!  LOVE IT!


----------



## swedberg311

mishele said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have we been having fun today girls?
> 
> I could only see a few while at work..... it was worth wait..... even the Facebook pix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 11pm EST the "R" rated photos come out........
Click to expand...


Im game  but only if we have a way of restricting it to only the girls

BAHAHAHA oh the torture!


----------



## mwcfarms

swedberg311 said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have we been having fun today girls?
> 
> I could only see a few while at work..... it was worth wait..... even the Facebook pix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 11pm EST the "R" rated photos come out........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im game  but only if we have a way of restricting it to only the girls
> 
> BAHAHAHA oh the torture!
Click to expand...


LOL that would be awesome haha


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

25 people viewing this thread. LOL


----------



## phiya

Ladies, what a treat.  You are all gorgeous.  Now I gotta dig a picture out of myself when I get home.  But until then, I'm just going to keep looking at this thread.  :shock:


----------



## KDPhotography

This is me and my husband.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

I don't get in pictures at all. I hate it with a HUGE passion. But here is one of me and Georgie'sDad. Good and dark.:mrgreen:


----------



## swedberg311

erose86 said:


> swedberg311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> After 11pm EST the "R" rated photos come out........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im game  but only if we have a way of restricting it to only the girls
> 
> BAHAHAHA oh the torture!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there is... private Flickr group.
Click to expand...


if we do or if we dont we should make sure the boys think we do.... oh did we or didnt we.... HAHAHA


----------



## Jakefreese

erose86 said:


> There be some hot chicas on this forum!!!



what she said!!!


----------



## Canon AE-1

Well, since gals and GUYS are putting up nice photos, i guess i should too.
Ready for some real handsomeness???


----------



## mrshaleyberg

Canon AE-1 said:


> Well, since gals and GUYS are putting up nice photos, i guess i should too.
> Ready for some real handsomeness???


 

Mmmm! I'd do him all day, everyday if he was MY man! ha ha ha!


----------



## Canon AE-1

mrshaleyberg said:


> Canon AE-1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since gals and GUYS are putting up nice photos, i guess i should too.
> Ready for some real handsomeness???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm! I'd do him all day, everyday if he was MY man! ha ha ha!
Click to expand...



I knew if i put this one up all the gals would come running, next
thing you know their gonna want autographs.


----------



## deebert




----------



## KAikens318

I will play too!!! 

This is a crappy photo from my phone but I had just dyed my hair and loved the color, but I HATE having photos taken of me. I am a behind the lens only person LOL


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Canon AE-1 said:


> Well, since gals and GUYS are putting up nice photos, i guess i should too.
> Ready for some real handsomeness???



Hey we have matching hats. :hugs:


----------



## bluetibby1

Some pretty ladies on the TPF. 

blue


----------



## misstwinklytoes

Well, reluctantly I step in.  Time and 2 years of not working hasn't been all that great to me. :lmao:

WAYYYY Back!, yeah, that's my thumb... 





The collage I did for my bf 10 years ago... LOL Notice I have it back.... 






We'll start with high school prom.  Ah, those were the times... 10 years and 2 kids ago!





Senior pics... Ah, to have THAT figure back... I thought I was fat then, lol.




This is me about a month or so after I had my son. (Who's 2! LOL)  I don't take pictures of myself often.  I def prefer to be behind the camera!  It shows my personality well.  And my messy car (that I no longer have).  





And one more from a couple months after that...


----------



## misstwinklytoes

Added more old photos for fun. :lmao:


----------



## Kyna

Kid Pics  





Prom





My wedding day, yup married my HS sweetheart!





Self portrait bathroom shot taken tonight





Self portrait wish the bra strap hadn't slipped or that I had photoshop skills.

And all you ladies are beautiful!  Those mommas worried about baby fluff, don't worry, your still gorgeous, I still have some hanging on from my 3 kiddos......my youngest just turned 1.  It takes time.


----------



## nphilbrick

Erose is making me 
:lmao:


----------



## deebert

Kyna, your tattoo is neat!


----------



## Robin Usagani

Kyna said:


> Self portrait wish the bra strap hadn't slipped or that I had photoshop skills.


 
Thats why no need to wear one!


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Schwettylens said:


> Kyna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why no need to wear one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ho.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tee

Thanks for sharing ladies.  It's nice to put a face with the screenname.  :thumbup:


----------



## LivinMoore

Love the pictures...this thread had me awed by the beauty and laughing at the genius of all of you!

A couple from my maternity shoot (photos posted with permission  )


----------



## CCericola

Me and the hubby


----------



## Kyna

deebert said:


> Kyna, your tattoo is neat!


 
Thanks


----------



## Kyna

LivinMoore said:


> Love the pictures...this thread had me awed by the beauty and laughing at the genius of all of you!
> 
> A couple from my maternity shoot (photos posted with permission  )


 
Beautiful, you had a great baby belly, mine looked like a zebra


----------



## misstwinklytoes

Mine too!  A pink zebra.


----------



## amberdawn

I'm still really new, but this is me 
Figure I'd post a silly one...







[/URL]


----------



## misstwinklytoes

LOL You and the dude are duckfaced!  Why is that so popular?  I believe we are in need of an erose duckface.


----------



## ababysean

I'll play!


----------



## amberdawn

Kyna said:


> LivinMoore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pictures...this thread had me awed by the beauty and laughing at the genius of all of you!
> 
> A couple from my maternity shoot (photos posted with permission  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, you had a great baby belly, mine looked like a zebra
Click to expand...

I love this, I just had  a baby 3 months ago. He popped out 2 days before my maternity shoot was scheduled. I'm so jealous, they are beautiful!


----------



## amberdawn

misstwinklytoes said:


> LOL You and the dude are duckfaced!  Why is that so popular?  I believe we are in need of an erose duckface.


It's the Barney Fife look, as thats who I am posing with.


----------



## Trever1t

Don Knotts! Awesome.


----------



## amberdawn

Well... never mind shouldn't have posted photos. Sorry... Thought  this forum was friendly.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

The dude is Don Knotts...I swear he is...


----------



## GeorgieGirl

amberdawn said:


> Well... never mind shouldn't have posted photos. Sorry... Thought  this forum was friendly.



You don't like Don Knotts???


----------



## mrshaleyberg

I think she's referring to the "duck face" comment as if we're making fun of her?


----------



## Alter_Ego

AprilEye said:


> Ok, I'll play



Wow... How am i the only guy quoting this photo? 
Your Gorgeous!


----------



## mwcfarms

Amber if your new, you need to check out the duckface threads and erose kinda started it all. So really we are making fun of her, not you hon. Stick around and have some fun here. Its all good.


----------



## mwcfarms

Alter_Ego said:


> AprilEye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... How am i the only guy quoting this photo?
> Your Gorgeous!
Click to expand...

Yes Aprils smoking hawt but if i keep saying this Schwetty keeps telling me Im bisexual. :blushing:


----------



## phiya

Not to leave anyone out, but there are lots of very nice looking ladies on this forum.  These are just a few.  



AprilEye said:


> Ok, I'll play





erose86 said:


> I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lmao:
> 
> It's not like this isn't already posted... but if we're starting a girl-directory, I might as well. :lmao:





mwcfarms said:


> Ok since its any old picture lol. My husband and I in Mexico.





RauschPhotography said:


> I'm in too..





MissCream said:


> Heres me and my significant other on my 26th birthday





mishele said:


> Sorry only picture I can get to at work......


----------



## swedberg311

Wow I'm really happy that this thread worked out! I really thought when I did this it was going fall flat on it's face because we are basically putting ourselfs out there for the guys to judge.. Great job ladies!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

You are all beautiful, even the screen names that I thought were guys.


----------



## Alter_Ego

Surprising amount of good looking females here... Im so glad i choose the right forum.


----------



## Kyna

It is a fun thread  

And seriously people judge us every day when we walk around and we are who we are might as well love yourself


----------



## Trever1t

Alter_Ego said:


> Surprising amount of good looking females here... Im so glad i choose the right forum.




This thread on our auto-enthusiast site wasn't as appealing


----------



## mwcfarms

I too thought Rausch was a dude and nope another hawt chick. Tonnes of hawtness here who needs Megan Fox pictures.


----------



## Alter_Ego

mwcfarms said:


> I too thought Rausch was a dude and nope another hawt chick. Tonnes of hawtness here who needs Megan Fox pictures.



Yuck Megan Fox.


----------



## swedberg311

Bitter Jeweler said:


> You are all beautiful, even the screen names that I thought were guys.



HAHAHA It never occured to me that my name was unisex until now and frankly its what my husband uses for everything... lol


----------



## vtf

Alter_Ego said:


> AprilEye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... How am i the only guy quoting this photo?
> Your Gorgeous!
Click to expand...

Too Late, been done in the men's thread.


----------



## mwcfarms

Alter_Ego said:


> mwcfarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too thought Rausch was a dude and nope another hawt chick. Tonnes of hawtness here who needs Megan Fox pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck Megan Fox.
Click to expand...


Sorry... but I kinda have a thing for her. :er:


----------



## Karri

phiya said:


> Not to leave anyone out, but there are lots of very nice looking ladies on this forum. These are just a few.
> 
> 
> I can't believe you didn't include my Glamour Shots picture.  That is true 'hawtness'!!!!    :mrgreen::lmao::lmao:


----------



## phiya

Karri said:


> phiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to leave anyone out, but there are lots of very nice looking ladies on this forum. These are just a few.
> 
> 
> I can't believe you didn't include my Glamour Shots picture.  That is true 'hawtness'!!!!    :mrgreen::lmao::lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but I was worried people might think I was making fun of them, ala the duckface incident earlier.  :crazy:
Click to expand...


----------



## waynegz1

vtf said:


> Alter_Ego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AprilEye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... How am i the only guy quoting this photo?
> Your Gorgeous!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too Late, been done in the men's thread.
Click to expand...


Wow... just WOW


----------



## mrshaleyberg

Alter_Ego said:


> mwcfarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too thought Rausch was a dude and nope another hawt chick. Tonnes of hawtness here who needs Megan Fox pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck Megan Fox.
Click to expand...

  Agreed!!!!!

All that plastic surgery...yowza!


----------



## Boomn4x4

mrshaleyberg said:


> Alter_Ego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mwcfarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too thought Rausch was a dude and nope another hawt chick. Tonnes of hawtness here who needs Megan Fox pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck Megan Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed!!!!!
> 
> All that plastic surgery...yowza!
Click to expand...

 
I wouldn't kick her out of bed for getting cracker crumbs in my sheets.


----------



## FranDaMan

Well, for some European Hawtness then


----------



## Geaux

^^ you do know there's a GUYS of TPF ... right?


----------



## mrshaleyberg

Boomn4x4 said:


> mrshaleyberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alter_Ego said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck Megan Fox.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed!!!!!
> 
> All that plastic surgery...yowza!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't kick her out of bed for getting cracker crumbs in my sheets.
Click to expand...

 

I know men don't see it, but god, that woman has fake written all over her!
 Makes me sick to see the role models that are out there today. 
Another reason why I'm glad I have a son.


----------



## ls6firebird

mrshaleyberg said:


> I know men don't see it, but god, that woman has fake written all over her!
> Makes me sick to see the role models that are out there today.
> Another reason why I'm glad I have a son.


 
i see it. i see it in a lot of women. i sure wish i didnt haha


----------



## mrshaleyberg

ls6firebird said:


> mrshaleyberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know men don't see it, but god, that woman has fake written all over her!
> Makes me sick to see the role models that are out there today.
> Another reason why I'm glad I have a son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see it. i see it in a lot of women. i sure wish i didnt haha
Click to expand...

 

Ha ha! I see it a lot too. Makes me happy when I meet girls that are down to earth like muah!


----------



## o hey tyler

Alter_Ego said:


> mwcfarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too thought Rausch was a dude and nope another hawt chick. Tonnes of hawtness here who needs Megan Fox pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck Megan Fox.
Click to expand...


Glad someone else agrees with me. That ***** looks robotic... Which is kind of fitting assuming she was in Transformers.


----------



## mrshaleyberg

o hey tyler said:


> Alter_Ego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mwcfarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too thought Rausch was a dude and nope another hawt chick. Tonnes of hawtness here who needs Megan Fox pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck Megan Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad someone else agrees with me. That ***** looks robotic... Which is kind of fitting assuming she was in Transformers.
Click to expand...

 


^


----------



## Alter_Ego

Yeah Megan Fox is hot and it would be a lie if given the chance i said "no" to her. All im saying is that there are more attractive celebs like Natalie Portman, Scarlet Johansen and Imogen Poots. 

Megan Fox just seems so plastic and dumb that i cant say that i have respect for her but that doesnt mean i wont sleep with her lol.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

GeorgieGirl said:


> The dude is Don Knotts...I swear he is...







Alter_Ego said:


> AprilEye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... How am i the only guy quoting this photo?
> Your Gorgeous!
Click to expand...

Your not  



mwcfarms said:


> Alter_Ego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AprilEye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... How am i the only guy quoting this photo?
> Your Gorgeous!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Aprils smoking hawt but if i keep saying this Schwetty keeps telling me Im bisexual. :blushing:
Click to expand...

+1 ... let 'em dream.



mwcfarms said:


> Alter_Ego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mwcfarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too thought Rausch was a dude and nope another hawt chick. Tonnes of hawtness here who needs Megan Fox pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck Megan Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry... but I kinda have a thing for her. :er:
Click to expand...

Megan fox is yummy. :thumbup:



Geaux said:


> ^^ you do know there's a GUYS of TPF ... right?


  ...duuur.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

One more..( Cousin and myself ). still a cell phone shot . But , its better than the last shot!  Im on the right ( if you didnt already know that ) :lmao:


----------



## Robin Usagani

You know ladies.. it would really help if you said you were singles.  It will keep active members number up!


----------



## misstwinklytoes

erose86 said:


> mrshaleyberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think she's referring to the "duck face" comment as if we're making fun of her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno. ::shrugs:: my intention wasn't to make fun of her or be mean.  Again, I'm sorry if that's how it came across.
Click to expand...


+1 My bad..


----------



## LaFoto

Yeah, Schwetty, mostly so if that "Lady in Red" told you so, right? I.e. that "she's" still single...!


----------



## Boomn4x4

mrshaleyberg said:


> I know men don't see it, but god, that woman has fake written all over her!


 
Oh... we see it, we just don't care. 

We just want to spend a night with her.... not the rest of our lives.


----------



## RauschPhotography

erose86 said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are all beautiful,* even the screen names that I thought were guys.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more!!!!!  For example Rausch (no offense), I thought you were a dude (I don't know why... I guess I never saw any indication to your gender in any of your posts and I think I just automatically defaulted to 'male'  ) But you're not.  You're a GIRL!  And a pretty one!! :lmao: :hug::
Click to expand...


LOL. Good we got that cleared up, and thanks eRose!  I just was way too lazy to put up an avatar until recently...


----------



## DerekSalem

Schwettylens said:


> You know ladies.. it would really help if you said you were singles.  It will keep active members number up!



I do believe you snuck a little trick into this post lol clever guy!


----------



## ayeelkay

I'm a little late for this..

Myself (terrible cell phone photo..only one I have on this computer..)





And two of my fiance and myself..
We're very good at making ugly faces


----------



## dancingsphinx22

Here's one: 





And another Erose inspired - this is as close as I get to duck face. This is my "Screw you, you P.O.S. camera remote!" face.


----------



## LuckySe7en

Wow 12 pages in one day lol great thread btw.  On the real, you ladies are gorgeous


----------



## Village Idiot

Alter_Ego said:


> AprilEye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... How am i the only guy quoting this photo?
> Your Gorgeous!
Click to expand...


Because the rest of us don't want to be creepy.


----------



## mrshaleyberg

Alter_Ego said:


> Yeah Megan Fox is hot and it would be a lie if given the chance i said "no" to her. All im saying is that there are more attractive celebs like Natalie Portman, Scarlet Johansen and Imogen Poots.
> 
> Megan Fox just seems so plastic and dumb that i cant say that i have respect for her but that doesnt mean i wont sleep with her lol.


 

I just don't like her.

NOW!

Scarlet Johansen...MMM!!! She's definitely got the whole package! I'd do her!


----------



## Robin Usagani

mrshaleyberg said:


> Scarlet Johansen...MMM!!! She's definitely got the whole package! I'd do her!


 
Great.. tonight I wont be able to sleep..  Mrshaleyberg and Scarlet Johansen in my head.  I need a distraction.


----------



## LuckySe7en

Jessica Alba is always a good distraction


----------



## txtowman

You Ladies are all classy and cute!

Thanks for posting!

Sid


----------



## mrshaleyberg

LuckySe7en said:


> Jessica Alba is always a good distraction


 

I think old ass mariah carey is hotter than alba. Just sayin..


----------



## LuckySe7en

oh for sure back in the day Mariah.  idk, some of these tpf girls got some competition lol


----------



## mrshaleyberg

She's 41 years old and still has it going on.


----------



## LuckySe7en

she looks like crap in Precious.


----------



## mrshaleyberg

They probably made her look like crap. But who knows..Because she rarely ever makes an appearance anywhere. Just like on new years..ha ha. She was on a big screen..

Paula patton is hot though. LOL


----------



## Sonoma

mrshaleyberg said:


> They probably made her look like crap. But who knows..Because she rarely ever makes an appearance anywhere. Just like on new years..ha ha. She was on a big screen..
> 
> Paula patton is hot though. LOL



Did you mean Paula Abdul?  And what about Britney Spears?:mrgreen:


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11

So, in conclusion, what have we learned???

1) BitterJeweler is NOT the bearded woman.

2) Schwetty makes one ugly woman, yet with a strangely supple bossom.

3) I need to be nicer to AprilEye ( I would have also said MRShaleyberg......if only she was MShaleyberg)


**starts singin some Stevie**
Isnt she loveeeeeelyyyy.......


----------



## mishele

Ok.....I'll jump in. If I was going to have my pick of the ladies, I would pick Keira Knightley.
Sexy and smart!!


----------



## mrshaleyberg

If I were les...I would like my woman to be thicker...Have some meat on them bones. Big boobs and a butt. I think sometimes I think like a guy...Is that bad?


----------



## mrshaleyberg

Sonoma said:


> mrshaleyberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> They probably made her look like crap. But who knows..Because she rarely ever makes an appearance anywhere. Just like on new years..ha ha. She was on a big screen..
> 
> Paula patton is hot though. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean Paula Abdul? And what about Britney Spears?:mrgreen:
Click to expand...

 

Paula Abdul? Really? I mean, she doesn't have the looks so much..But she's funny as hell! 

And Brittney Spears..She's just a used up crack whore..No thanks.


----------



## OrionsByte

mishele said:


> Ok.....I'll jump in. If I was going to have my pick of the ladies, I would pick Keira Knightley.
> Sexy and smart!!



OMG Keira Knightley.... hmmm....

Where was I?


----------



## LuckySe7en

mrshaleyberg said:


> If I were les...I would like my woman to be thicker...Have some meat on them bones. Big boobs and a butt. I think sometimes I think like a guy...Is that bad?


 
thats what im talkin about.  women should look like women


----------



## misstwinklytoes

Mariah Carey used to be extremely sexy and decent looking.  Lately she's looking more like an attention whore who doesn't know how to dress for her age.  You can be sexy at 41 without looking like a skank.  *shudder*


----------



## LuckySe7en

I agree.


----------



## Sonoma

mrshaleyberg said:


> Sonoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrshaleyberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> They probably made her look like crap. But who knows..Because she rarely ever makes an appearance anywhere. Just like on new years..ha ha. She was on a big screen..
> 
> Paula patton is hot though. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean Paula Abdul? And what about Britney Spears?:mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Paula Abdul? Really? I mean, she doesn't have the looks so much..But she's funny as hell!
> 
> And Brittney Spears..She's just a used up crack whore..No thanks.
Click to expand...


I hope you know that I was just kidding about this!!!!!  Both are washed up; ones an alchie and the other is what you said.  I don't think I could find a woman better that the one I'm married to.  Smart, witty, and very caring!


----------



## vtf

Angelina Jolie can be my sugar momma anyday.
But lets focus on the real beauties, they are here on this thread.


----------



## RauschPhotography

vtf said:


> Angelina Jolie can be my sugar momma anyday.
> But lets focus on the real beauties, they are here on this thread.



Yes, considering it's *The Girls of TPF! *


----------



## mrshaleyberg

RauschPhotography said:


> vtf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angelina Jolie can be my sugar momma anyday.
> But lets focus on the real beauties, they are here on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, considering it's *The Girls of TPF! *
Click to expand...

 

^:thumbup::hug::


----------



## Ashleigh80

http://img255.imageshack.us/i/tpg2.jpg/


----------



## reznap




----------



## dancingsphinx22

Ashleigh80 said:


>



I LOVE that you posted shots of you doing what you love. Why didn't I think of that?! ;-)

Snowboarding






Wakeboarding


----------



## Ashleigh80

Nice....is that wake boarding you are doing ? I think that would be difficult.


----------



## dancingsphinx22

Yup, that's me getting ready to wakeboard. And I LOVE it!  Getting up is the hardest part, after that it's easy.


----------



## swedberg311

dancingsphinx22 said:


> Yup, that's me getting ready to wakeboard. And I LOVE it!  Getting up is the hardest part, after that it's easy.



She says that but its more like its impossible to figure it out at first then once u get the hang of it you'll never forget how to... I LOVE wake boarding
 I was lucky enough that when I lived with my parents we would go to our lake house almost every weekend and you couldn't keep me out of the water... Gheeze I hate being and adult...


----------



## swedberg311

and now can we all change our avatars to pictures od us, its so much easier for me to remember who said what by face rather than screen names...


----------



## phiya

swedberg311 said:


> dancingsphinx22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that's me getting ready to wakeboard. And I LOVE it!  Getting up is the hardest part, after that it's easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She says that but its more like its impossible to figure it out at first then once u get the hang of it you'll never forget how to... I LOVE wake boarding
> I was lucky enough that when I lived with my parents we would go to our lake house almost every weekend and you couldn't keep me out of the water... Gheeze I hate being and adult...
Click to expand...


Amen to that... I haven't been wakeboarding in WAY too long.  Makes me miss high school.  And I'm too responsible with my money to blow it on a boat right now.  =\


----------



## Ron Evers

swedberg311 said:


> and now can we all change our avatars to pictures od us, its so much easier for me to remember who said what by face rather than screen names...



Right on.  :thumbup:

Stop hiding your light under a bushel.


----------



## phiya

Ron Evers said:


> swedberg311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and now can we all change our avatars to pictures od us, its so much easier for me to remember who said what by face rather than screen names...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right on.  :thumbup:
> 
> Stop hiding your light under a bushel.
Click to expand...


Oh no, I'm gonna let it shine!  :lmao:


----------



## LuckySe7en

swedberg311 said:


> and now can we all change our avatars to pictures od us, its so much easier for me to remember who said what by face rather than screen names...


 

done!


----------



## LaFoto

Well, OK then. New avatar.


----------



## CapM

LaFoto said:


> Well, OK then. New avatar.



Ditto.

P.S. Wow - 32,000+ posts!!!


----------



## Big Mike

OK, which one of you is this?  

http://thechive.com/2011/01/13/daily-afternoon-randomness-44-photos-2/chivery-thursdays-38/

If it's nobody here, then find here and ask her to join the forum.


----------



## Boomn4x4

Big Mike said:


> OK, which one of you is this?
> 
> chivery-thursdays-38 : theCHIVE
> 
> If it's nobody here, then find here and ask her to join the forum.


 

Well, I've gone back through all the posts and did some comparisons, and if its anyone here, its most certainly Schwerttylens.


----------



## Alter_Ego

Village Idiot said:


> Alter_Ego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AprilEye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... How am i the only guy quoting this photo?
> Your Gorgeous!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the rest of us don't want to be creepy.
Click to expand...

A good looking guy can get away with calling a girl gorgeous.


----------



## Boomn4x4

Alter_Ego said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alter_Ego said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... How am i the only guy quoting this photo?
> Your Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the rest of us don't want to be creepy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A good looking guy can get away with calling a girl gorgeous.
Click to expand...

 
Not when he's behind a keyboard :lmao:


----------



## mwcfarms

mrshaleyberg said:


> If I were les...I would like my woman to be thicker...Have some meat on them bones. Big boobs and a butt. I think sometimes I think like a guy...Is that bad?



Eva Mendes is pretty smokin foxy is that category.


----------



## Robin Usagani

She does have my ass and legs.... but I shoot Canon.. cant be me.



Boomn4x4 said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, which one of you is this?
> 
> chivery-thursdays-38 : theCHIVE
> 
> If it's nobody here, then find here and ask her to join the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I've gone back through all the posts and did some comparisons, and if its anyone here, its most certainly Schwerttylens.
Click to expand...


----------



## LuckySe7en

ok now we're getting off topic.  Lets continue posting our pics.


----------



## Derrel

Big Mike said:


> OK, which one of you is this?
> 
> chivery-thursdays-38 : theCHIVE
> 
> If it's nobody here, then find here and ask her to join the forum.



Yeah, did you see the lovely,round, curvy front element on that gorgeous LENS she has on that NIKON??? Ohhhhh, baby!!!! She can definitely fit in here!


----------



## kiddmaff5646

Love seeing girls that shoot paint! Is that a DYE DM6?


----------



## Alter_Ego

Boomn4x4 said:


> Alter_Ego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the rest of us don't want to be creepy.
> 
> 
> 
> A good looking guy can get away with calling a girl gorgeous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not when he's behind a keyboard :lmao:
Click to expand...


Apparently your opinion doesnt mean much around here.


----------



## RauschPhotography

Derrel said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, which one of you is this?
> 
> chivery-thursdays-38 : theCHIVE
> 
> If it's nobody here, then find here and ask her to join the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, did you see the lovely,round, curvy front element on that gorgeous LENS she has on that NIKON??? Ohhhhh, baby!!!! She can definitely fit in here!
Click to expand...


Oh.. So THAT'S where those boudoir pictures went to! :shock:

...Ah, Nikon. My bad.


----------



## swedberg311

phiya said:


> swedberg311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancingsphinx22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that's me getting ready to wakeboard. And I LOVE it!  Getting up is the hardest part, after that it's easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She says that but its more like its impossible to figure it out at first then once u get the hang of it you'll never forget how to... I LOVE wake boarding
> I was lucky enough that when I lived with my parents we would go to our lake house almost every weekend and you couldn't keep me out of the water... Gheeze I hate being and adult...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amen to that... I haven't been wakeboarding in WAY too long.  Makes me miss high school.  And I'm too responsible with my money to blow it on a boat right now.  =\
Click to expand...



For real. My husband keeps saying hes going to buy a boat one day and just bring it home... Yikes I could buy a really nice new lens with that money


----------



## phiya

swedberg311 said:


> phiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swedberg311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She says that but its more like its impossible to figure it out at first then once u get the hang of it you'll never forget how to... I LOVE wake boarding
> I was lucky enough that when I lived with my parents we would go to our lake house almost every weekend and you couldn't keep me out of the water... Gheeze I hate being and adult...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amen to that... I haven't been wakeboarding in WAY too long.  Makes me miss high school.  And I'm too responsible with my money to blow it on a boat right now.  =\
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For real. My husband keeps saying hes going to buy a boat one day and just bring it home... Yikes I could buy a really nice new lens with that money
Click to expand...


Yeah... or six of them.  (hey, I want a nice boat!)


----------



## Ron Evers

LaFoto said:


> Well, OK then. New avatar.



Nice to see you at long last Corinna.


----------



## swedberg311

phiya said:


> swedberg311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amen to that... I haven't been wakeboarding in WAY too long.  Makes me miss high school.  And I'm too responsible with my money to blow it on a boat right now.  =\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For real. My husband keeps saying hes going to buy a boat one day and just bring it home... Yikes I could buy a really nice new lens with that money
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah... or six of them.  (hey, I want a nice boat!)
Click to expand...


HE does too but if he were to come home with one it wouldnt be but worth an L series


----------



## vtf

This thread is losing steam, oh well I guess the men are more willing to come out from behind their avatars.


----------



## RauschPhotography

vtf said:


> This thread is losing steam, oh well I guess the men are more willing to come out from behind their avatars.



Hmm.. Well, my guess is we're pretty outnumbered in this category. We could just post more pictures of ourselves..


----------



## rabman

I totally missed this thread!  Nice pics ladies...


----------



## ls6firebird

RauschPhotography said:


> vtf said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is losing steam, oh well I guess the men are more willing to come out from behind their avatars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.. Well, my guess is we're pretty outnumbered in this category. We could just post more pictures of ourselves..
Click to expand...

 
haha that would work


----------



## oldmacman

Doh. I hate when this happens, but my wife had her hair done the same way when we went out the other evening. Fortunately, we picked different outfits.


----------



## Derrel

RauschPhotography said:
			
		

> Hmm.. Well, my guess is we're pretty outnumbered in this category. We could just post more pictures of ourselves..



Good idea. Some of us would like that.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

oldmacman said:


> Doh. I hate when this happens, but my wife had her hair done the same way when we went out the other evening. Fortunately, we picked different outfits.



And here I though you preferred none.:mrgreen:


----------



## mishele

***************


----------



## PhillyPhoton

mishele said:


> This should get the girls a couple more comments.....lol


 
Mishele is that you? :thumbup:


----------



## mishele

Yes and it was ****ing hard to take that shot!!  lol


----------



## swedberg311

Wait how did this thread get tagged "used up whore pictures" we are deft nor used up!


----------



## bluetibby1

Well mishele You definatly captured a great picture!
Blue


----------



## Trever1t

mishele said:


> This should get the girls a couple more comments.....lol




SCORCHING!!


----------



## kundalini

mishele said:


> This should get the girls a couple more comments.....lol


 This has alsways been one of my favorites.     

Gotta love black lights.


----------



## mishele

kundalini said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should get the girls a couple more comments.....lol
> 
> 
> 
> This has alsways been one of my favorites.
> 
> Gotta love black lights.
Click to expand...


Posted this for you, baby!!!


----------



## eric-holmes

mishele said:


> This should get the girls a couple more comments.....lol



Simply, thanks!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

swedberg311 said:


> Wait how did this thread get tagged "used up whore pictures" we are deft nor used up!


Jealous bitches? Idiots? :lmao: Who cares?...but i noticed that too haha.


Trever1t said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should get the girls a couple more comments.....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCORCHING!!
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## ghache

Now thats hot.


----------



## Geaux

wow.  that. is. all.


----------



## MissCream

Heres a picture I was originally going to post but I thought there was too much boob, but hey, I don't care any more!  
I need the erose duck face badge for this one!


----------



## BuS_RiDeR

MissCream said:


> I don't are any more!



I r not very smrt...  what does this mean?


----------



## MissCream

BuS_RiDeR said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't are any more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I r not very smrt...  what does this mean?
Click to expand...


Lol fixed it... Forgot the c, a little too much vino tonight I think :greenpbl:


----------



## Alter_Ego

Mishele Wins. Flawless Victory.


----------



## MissCream

mishele said:


> This should get the girls a couple more comments.....lol



I will be posting this picture on my fridge


----------



## Juice

The haircut that never should have happened kinda makes you look Egyptian. Get some of that crazy black eyeliner and you'd be set!


----------



## AprilEye

I'm posting my old avatar pic   Can you see the kitty in the photo??  A clever little take a photo of ones self taking a photo... in a shadow form  :camera:


----------



## AprilEye

MissCream said:


> Heres a picture I was originally going to post but I thought there was too much boob, but hey, I don't care any more!
> I need the erose duck face badge for this one!



Lovely with a resemblence to Mariah Carey (but prettier)


----------



## MissCream

Thanks! 

You kinda look like Shania Twain!


----------



## bluetibby1

MissCream said:


> Thanks!
> 
> You kinda look like Shania Twain!





But prettier.
blue


----------



## Alter_Ego

How old is everyone here? Or should i start a thread asking.


----------



## MissCream

I'm 27


----------



## FemFugler




----------



## oldmacman

GeorgieGirl said:


> oldmacman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doh. I hate when this happens, but my wife had her hair done the same way when we went out the other evening. Fortunately, we picked different outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I though you preferred none.:mrgreen:
Click to expand...


Meh. I don't get to choose, unfortunately.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

oldmacman said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldmacman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doh. I hate when this happens, but my wife had her hair done the same way when we went out the other evening. Fortunately, we picked different outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I though you preferred none.:mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh. I don't get to choose, unfortunately.
Click to expand...


I meant about your hair!!! :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Robin Usagani

Alter_Ego said:


> How old is everyone here? Or should i start a thread asking.


 
Dude... for real? Never.... I mean... Never... to a lady.

MissCream :thumbup:


----------



## RauschPhotography

Whatever. I'm 22.


----------



## mishele

33 yrs old.........ahhhhhh!!!

Rose.......lovin the old pics!!


----------



## mishele

AprilEye said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a picture I was originally going to post but I thought there was too much boob, but hey, I don't care any more!
> I need the erose duck face badge for this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely with a resemblence to Mariah Carey (but prettier)
Click to expand...


Beautiful!!! And there is never too much boob!!:thumbup:


----------



## Robin Usagani

RauschPhotography said:


> Back when I had my lip pierced... and, yeah.. boobs.


 

What are you saying?  You have no boobs now? LOL


----------



## Juice

There are some gorgeous photo-nuts in here! I love this hobby.


----------



## RauschPhotography

Schwettylens said:


> RauschPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back when I had my lip pierced... and, yeah.. boobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you saying?  You have no boobs now? LOL
Click to expand...


No, lol. My boobs are just kind of in that shot


----------



## eric-holmes

.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Rausch.. with that tattoo.. let me shoot you as a suicide girls model LOL


----------



## RauschPhotography

Schwettylens said:


> Rausch.. with that tattoo.. let me shoot you as a suicide girls model LOL



I never, ever, ever want to be a suicide girls model. Ever. But I'm definitely okay with classy boudoir shots. ...And this is not an open invitation, Schwetty.


----------



## Robin Usagani

funny how guys on tpf thread is longer, but the view counts is much lower LOL


----------



## Trever1t

this is the bestest thread ever! :hug::


----------



## PhillyPhoton

GeorgieGirl said:


> oldmacman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here I though you preferred none.:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh. I don't get to choose, unfortunately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I meant about your hair!!! :lmao::lmao::lmao:
Click to expand...

 

this reminds me of when eddie van halen and valerie bertinelli


----------



## Village Idiot

Alter_Ego said:


> How old is everyone here? Or should i start a thread asking.


 
Do you want their addresses as well?


----------



## swedberg311

I'm only 22...


----------



## RauschPhotography

mishele said:


> 33 yrs old.........ahhhhhh!!!
> 
> Rose.......lovin the old pics!!



Age is only a number... especially when you have a body like that, Mishele!


----------



## swedberg311

RauschPhotography said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 33 yrs old.........ahhhhhh!!!
> 
> Rose.......lovin the old pics!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Age is only a number... especially when you have a body like that, Mishele!
Click to expand...


Agreed!


----------



## eric-holmes

.


----------



## bruce282

Ladies, all kidding aside, all that comes to mind is one word, Sultry.

I mean this in good way, you ladies rock! :mrgreen:

Bruce


----------



## Bram

Haha I love how the guys are all comenting here and the girls are all commenting on the guys thread.


----------



## Joshua_Lee

LOL, if any of you men on here are ever sitting at your house alone on a Fri or Sat, and wonder where you went wrong to end up alone. Save this thread, pull it up, and read some of your comments. Have any of you guys ever been on Dateline?


----------



## jcrob33

^^  Needs Attention.


----------



## Robin Usagani

well you have my attention erose


----------



## Bram

^^^ ZINGG!!!! ^^^


----------



## Robin Usagani

Friday is erose day...


----------



## LaFoto

erose86 said:


> I don't know how to make the little tilde to go over the "n" on this keyboard


 
ñ = ALT + 164 on the number pad.

So you're 24? OK... I once was 24, too, !


----------



## RauschPhotography

Schwettylens said:


> Friday is erose day...



I want a day, too...


----------



## PhillyPhoton

erose86 said:


> Ooo! Allow me to contribute to the "Used up whores" portion of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween 4(?) years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween 3(?) years ago:


 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ashleigh80

kiddmaff5646 said:


> Love seeing girls that shoot paint! Is that a DYE DM6?



Nope at the time it was the brand new NXT shocker as they used to be sft's made by Smart Parts.


----------



## AprilEye

Alter_Ego said:


> How old is everyone here? Or should i start a thread asking.


 
AprilEye - 43 years old next month!


----------



## PhillyPhoton

MissCream said:


> Heres a picture I was originally going to post but I thought there was too much boob, but hey, I don't care any more!
> I need the erose duck face badge for this one!


 

too much boob? are you serious?


----------



## Robin Usagani

RauschPhotography said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friday is erose day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a day, too...
Click to expand...

 
Ill get back with you, a lot of girls in line and there are only 7 days .. sigh...


----------



## PhillyPhoton

AprilEye said:


> Alter_Ego said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old is everyone here? Or should i start a thread asking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AprilEye - 43 years old next month!
Click to expand...

 


its true 40 is the new 30!

why am I on this forum again.......oh yeah photography


----------



## RauschPhotography

AprilEye said:


> Alter_Ego said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old is everyone here? Or should i start a thread asking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AprilEye - 43 years old next month!
Click to expand...


..No way!!


----------



## Derrel

AprilEye said:


> Alter_Ego said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old is everyone here? Or should i start a thread asking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AprilEye - 43 years old next month!
Click to expand...


And still rockin' it too!


----------



## Karri

And the 30's are the new 20's!  I keep celebrating the anniversary of my 29th birthday so that works, right?


----------



## eric-holmes

.


----------



## AprilEye

RauschPhotography said:


> AprilEye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alter_Ego said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old is everyone here? Or should i start a thread asking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AprilEye - 43 years old next month!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ..No way!!
Click to expand...

 
Thank You but yes, I am... I am also fighting it. I have a 16-year old son to prove it! :heart:


----------



## enzodm

eric-holmes said:


> RauschPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friday is erose day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a day, too...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judging your other pics, any day you post a pic can be your day. :thumbup:
Click to expand...


+1 .


----------



## RauschPhotography

AprilEye said:


> RauschPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AprilEye said:
> 
> 
> 
> AprilEye - 43 years old next month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..No way!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank You but yes, I am... I am also fighting it. I have a 16-year old son to prove it! :heart:
Click to expand...


I really hope I'm that good looking when I have kids! Seriously, time has been incredibly well to you!


----------



## Bram

Hahahah I believe i'm probably one of the youngest people on this forum. Haha well not all-together i'm just alot younger then some of you. heh


----------



## mishele

erose86 said:


> AprilEye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alter_Ego said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old is everyone here? Or should i start a thread asking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AprilEye - 43 years old next month!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?!  Lies!  You *so* don't look like you're 43!!
Click to expand...


Wow.....I hope I look that good in 10 years!!!  You sexy thing!!


Rose is showing some skin!!! WOOT!! lol Oh and post more pictures w/ your hubby please...lol:blushing::hug::


----------



## AprilEye

erose86 said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friday is erose day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, *IS* it now?  :greenpbl:
Click to expand...

 
WHAT?  *Every day* is erose day!


----------



## mishele

You two are so damn cute together!!  :hug::


----------



## PhillyPhoton

RauschPhotography said:


> AprilEye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RauschPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..No way!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You but yes, I am... I am also fighting it. I have a 16-year old son to prove it! :heart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really hope I'm that good looking when I have kids! Seriously, time has been incredibly well to you!
Click to expand...

 

just curious, do all your sons friends want to come over and hang out at your house all the time?


----------



## 12sndsgood

dancingsphinx22 said:


> Ashleigh80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE that you posted shots of you doing what you love. Why didn't I think of that?! ;-)
> 
> Snowboarding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wakeboarding
Click to expand...

 


can i marry the both of you?  perfect all rolled up into one lol  we umm have to go to utah though and become morman or whatever religion that is though.   just sayin.


----------



## LittleMike

12sndsgood said:


> dancingsphinx22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashleigh80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE that you posted shots of you doing what you love. Why didn't I think of that?! ;-)
> 
> Snowboarding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wakeboarding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can i marry the both of you? perfect all rolled up into one lol we umm have to go to utah though and become morman or whatever religion that is though. just sayin.
Click to expand...

 
Make that FLDS.


----------



## Twisted_Pixel

Great to see so many faces on here, just joined up this evening. Certainly helps add to the welcome atmosphere  Once able will post up a pic of myself in the male section.


----------



## LuckySe7en

Yo of all the pics posted, I gotta give it up to Miss Cream.  Props girl


----------



## mrpink

PhillyPhoton said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should get the girls a couple more comments.....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mishele is that you? :thumbup:
Click to expand...




mishele said:


> Yes and it was ****ing hard to take that shot!!  lol



I bet it was. 










p!nK


----------



## swedberg311

AprilEye said:


> RauschPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AprilEye said:
> 
> 
> 
> AprilEye - 43 years old next month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..No way!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank You but yes, I am... I am also fighting it. I have a 16-year old son to prove it! :heart:
Click to expand...


AWE thats too stinkin cute! you kinda look like Sela Ward 

Photos of Sela Ward

Like from CSI NY or Stepfather anyway very nice!


----------



## vtf

PhillyPhoton said:


> RauschPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AprilEye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You but yes, I am... I am also fighting it. I have a 16-year old son to prove it! :heart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope I'm that good looking when I have kids! Seriously, time has been incredibly well to you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> just curious, do all your sons friends want to come over and hang out at your house all the time?
Click to expand...

 
Sorry bud, different forum.


----------



## Derrel

LuckySe7en said:


> Yo of all the pics posted, I gotta give it up to Miss Cream.  Props girl



Yo, dude, you're way too narrowly focused...based on all the photos I have seen in this thread, the awards ought to be distributed like prime lenses in a complete kit...across a wide range of types...20mm, 24mm, 28mm, 30mm high-speed, 35mm, 45mm, 50mm normal, 85 high-speed, 100mm macro, 200 high-speed, 300/4, 300/2.8...and so on.

with the corollary by age like...early 20's, mid 20's, late 20's, 30-33, 34-37, 37-40, 40-45, 45-50, and so on...

Or maybe by height and body or personality type: nerdy girl; athletic girl; petite; full-figured, all-American beauty,cutest outdoors woman, Mom I'd Like to Photograph,etc.?

Or how about by hair-color/complexion??? Most awesome redhead? Most awesome brunette? Most awesome blonde? Most awesome raven-haired woman? Most awesome freckled lass? Peaches n Cream complexion? Dark n Sultry?

Ladies of TPF...the hit count and post counts prove it...you're ALL winners!!!
Thanks for posting your photos for us to oooh and ahh over...without you, this place would be so much less. I see beauty in all of you. (Except you in drag, Schewttylens...you look, well, like a dude in a dress...)


----------



## Robin Usagani

Damn you Derrel..  I was going to post more that reveals more skin...  I changed my mind. 

Keep them up ladies!


----------



## LuckySe7en

Derrel said:


> LuckySe7en said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo of all the pics posted, I gotta give it up to Miss Cream. Props girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo, dude, you're way too narrowly focused...based on all the photos I have seen in this thread, the awards ought to be distributed like prime lenses in a complete kit...across a wide range of types...20mm, 24mm, 28mm, 30mm high-speed, 35mm, 45mm, 50mm normal, 85 high-speed, 100mm macro, 200 high-speed, 300/4, 300/2.8...and so on.
> 
> with the corollary by age like...early 20's, mid 20's, late 20's, 30-33, 34-37, 37-40, 40-45, 45-50, and so on...
> 
> Or maybe by height and body or personality type: nerdy girl; athletic girl; petite; full-figured, all-American beauty,cutest outdoors woman, Mom I'd Like to Photograph,etc.?
> 
> Or how about by hair-color/complexion??? Most awesome redhead? Most awesome brunette? Most awesome blonde? Most awesome raven-haired woman? Most awesome freckled lass? Peaches n Cream complexion? Dark n Sultry?
> 
> Ladies of TPF...the hit count and post counts prove it...you're ALL winners!!!
> Thanks for posting your photos for us to oooh and ahh over...without you, this place would be so much less. I see beauty in all of you. (Except you in drag, Schewttylens...you look, well, like a dude in a dress...)
Click to expand...

 
wow "dude" you really put some thought into this didn't you?  lol I was just giving props to Miss Cream because I like her picture most.  In my opinion it was natural.  Of course everyone of these girls who posted are nothing short of gorgeous.  So if I've offended anyone, my apologies, you ladies are beautiful and your husbands/BF/SO are the luckiest in the world!  :hug::


----------



## phiya

RauschPhotography said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friday is erose day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a day, too...
Click to expand...


As far as I'm concerned, you can have any day you want that ends in Y.   (Sorry Erose)



PhillyPhoton said:


> RauschPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AprilEye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You but yes, I am... I am also fighting it. I have a 16-year old son to prove it! :heart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope I'm that good looking when I have kids! Seriously, time has been incredibly well to you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> just curious, do all your sons friends want to come over and hang out at your house all the time?
Click to expand...


Philly it's funny you say that.  My mom and grandmother both look very young for their age, and are attractive women.  My friends would always make "mom" jokes to me (especially high school baseball buddies).  And always wanted to talk to my mom when she was around.  It was pretty normal high school stuff.  But I was really shocked when one time a some friends of mine were over at my house swimming, and my Grandma came out to offer us drinks, and when she went back in a friend was like,  "dude you're grandma's hot too!".  All I could do was *facepalm*.


----------



## AprilEye

Derrel said:


> LuckySe7en said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo of all the pics posted, I gotta give it up to Miss Cream. Props girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo, dude, you're way too narrowly focused...based on all the photos I have seen in this thread, the awards ought to be distributed like prime lenses in a complete kit...across a wide range of types...20mm, 24mm, 28mm, 30mm high-speed, 35mm, 45mm, 50mm normal, 85 high-speed, 100mm macro, 200 high-speed, 300/4, 300/2.8...and so on.
> 
> with the corollary by age like...early 20's, mid 20's, late 20's, 30-33, 34-37, 37-40, 40-45, 45-50, and so on...
> 
> Or maybe by height and body or personality type: nerdy girl; athletic girl; petite; full-figured, all-American beauty,cutest outdoors woman, Mom I'd Like to Photograph,etc.?
> 
> Or how about by hair-color/complexion??? Most awesome redhead? Most awesome brunette? Most awesome blonde? Most awesome raven-haired woman? Most awesome freckled lass? Peaches n Cream complexion? Dark n Sultry?
> 
> Ladies of TPF...the hit count and post counts prove it...you're ALL winners!!!
> Thanks for posting your photos for us to oooh and ahh over...without you, this place would be so much less. I see beauty in all of you. (Except you in drag, Schewttylens...you look, well, like a dude in a dress...)
Click to expand...

 
:thumbup: Very well said and very open minded.  All the ladies are compiled into one beautiful photographic collage of lovliness.


----------



## Alter_Ego

erose86 said:


> Alter_Ego said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old is everyone here? Or should i start a thread asking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo tengo veinticuatro anos.  (I don't know how to make the little tilde to go over the "n" on this keyboard. :lmao: )
Click to expand...


I have no idea what that means lol.



RauschPhotography said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 33 yrs old.........ahhhhhh!!!
> 
> Rose.......lovin the old pics!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Age is only a number... especially when you have a body like that, Mishele!
Click to expand...


Agreed. :thumbup:



Schwettylens said:


> Alter_Ego said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old is everyone here? Or should i start a thread asking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude... for real? Never.... I mean... Never... to a lady.
> 
> MissCream :thumbup:
Click to expand...


A real man wouldnt care.


----------



## phiya

Alter_Ego said:


> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alter_Ego said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old is everyone here? Or should i start a thread asking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo tengo veinticuatro anos.  (I don't know how to make the little tilde to go over the "n" on this keyboard. :lmao: )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea what that means lol.
Click to expand...


Viente (twenty) cuatro (four).  It literally means, "I have twenty four years" which translates to I'm 24 years old.  They say it differently in Spanish.  

As a side note.... Tengo vientecinco años, bienvenidos erose.  Mucho gusto.


----------



## swedberg311

Derrel said:


> LuckySe7en said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo of all the pics posted, I gotta give it up to Miss Cream.  Props girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo, dude, you're way too narrowly focused...based on all the photos I have seen in this thread, the awards ought to be distributed like prime lenses in a complete kit...across a wide range of types...20mm, 24mm, 28mm, 30mm high-speed, 35mm, 45mm, 50mm normal, 85 high-speed, 100mm macro, 200 high-speed, 300/4, 300/2.8...and so on.
> 
> with the corollary by age like...early 20's, mid 20's, late 20's, 30-33, 34-37, 37-40, 40-45, 45-50, and so on...
> 
> Or maybe by height and body or personality type: nerdy girl; athletic girl; petite; full-figured, all-American beauty,cutest outdoors woman, Mom I'd Like to Photograph,etc.?
> 
> Or how about by hair-color/complexion??? Most awesome redhead? Most awesome brunette? Most awesome blonde? Most awesome raven-haired woman? Most awesome freckled lass? Peaches n Cream complexion? Dark n Sultry?
> 
> Ladies of TPF...the hit count and post counts prove it...you're ALL winners!!!
> Thanks for posting your photos for us to oooh and ahh over...without you, this place would be so much less. I see beauty in all of you. (Except you in drag, Schewttylens...you look, well, like a dude in a dress...)
Click to expand...



Very well said! :thumbup:


----------



## swedberg311

erose86 said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you Derrel..  I was going to post more that reveals more skin...  I changed my mind.
> 
> Keep them up ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noooo DO IT!!  DOOOO IIIIIIIIIIT!
> 
> 
> 
> phiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RauschPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want a day, too...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, you can have any day you want that ends in Y.   (Sorry Erose)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why on God's green Earth does everyone keep apologizing to me for sh*t like this?    Just because I was one of the few girls to have my actual picture as an avatar, doesn't mean I *care* if you want to give me a day or not.    Didja *not* see the guy I was in the pictures with a few pages back?  HE'S the only day that gets a day out of my week... as far as I'm concerned he's the sexiest guy on Earth (sorry boys :greenpbl: )
> 
> As long as *HE* gives me a day (or 7) of the week, you can give your days to whomever you damn well please!  :hug::
Click to expand...



DAMN, Listen to the women already!


----------



## point-&-shoot

Ashleigh80 said:


>


what team are you playing for?
heres an old one from a couple years ago. i had to give it up when i had my son.


----------



## enzodm

AprilEye said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckySe7en said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo of all the pics posted, I gotta give it up to Miss Cream. Props girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo, dude, you're way too narrowly focused...based on all the photos I have seen in this thread, the awards ought to be distributed like prime lenses in a complete kit...across a wide range of types...20mm, 24mm, 28mm, 30mm high-speed, 35mm, 45mm, 50mm normal, 85 high-speed, 100mm macro, 200 high-speed, 300/4, 300/2.8...and so on.
> 
> with the corollary by age like...early 20's, mid 20's, late 20's, 30-33, 34-37, 37-40, 40-45, 45-50, and so on...
> 
> Or maybe by height and body or personality type: nerdy girl; athletic girl; petite; full-figured, all-American beauty,cutest outdoors woman, Mom I'd Like to Photograph,etc.?
> 
> Or how about by hair-color/complexion??? Most awesome redhead? Most awesome brunette? Most awesome blonde? Most awesome raven-haired woman? Most awesome freckled lass? Peaches n Cream complexion? Dark n Sultry?
> 
> Ladies of TPF...the hit count and post counts prove it...you're ALL winners!!!
> Thanks for posting your photos for us to oooh and ahh over...without you, this place would be so much less. I see beauty in all of you. (Except you in drag, Schewttylens...you look, well, like a dude in a dress...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :thumbup: Very well said and very open minded.  All the ladies are compiled into one beautiful photographic collage of lovliness.
Click to expand...


Or DPReviews like... Specifications, Body&Design, Compared to, Conclusions...


----------



## pgriz

Sorry, Enzodm, gotta disagree (respectfully). When it comes to beauty, words get in the way. Step back, admire, and exhale slowly.

Only 300 views before this thread breaks 10,000!


----------



## JClishe

MissCream said:


> Heres a picture I was originally going to post but I thought there was too much boob, but hey, I don't care any more!
> I need the erose duck face badge for this one!


 
The phrase "too much boob" does not compute


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan

Nice to see some paintballers posting.


----------



## phiya

erose86 said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you Derrel..  I was going to post more that reveals more skin...  I changed my mind.
> 
> Keep them up ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noooo DO IT!!  DOOOO IIIIIIIIIIT!
> 
> 
> 
> phiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RauschPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want a day, too...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, you can have any day you want that ends in Y.   (Sorry Erose)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why on God's green Earth does everyone keep apologizing to me for sh*t like this?    Just because I was one of the few girls to have my actual picture as an avatar, doesn't mean I *care* if you want to give me a day or not.    Didja *not* see the guy I was in the pictures with a few pages back?  HE'S the only one that gets a day out of my week... as far as I'm concerned he's the sexiest guy on Earth (sorry boys :greenpbl: )
> 
> As long as *HE* gives me a day (or 7) of the week, you can give your days to whomever you damn well please!  :hug::
Click to expand...


It's all in fun!  I didn't really think you cared.  But really, how could you resist the mega duck face? 





By gsphiya at 2011-01-15


----------



## mishele

Bitter Jeweler said:


>


I'm still laughing at this!!!:thumbup::lmao::hug::


----------



## mwcfarms

Not sure why these are so popular but was goofing around and here is my self-portrait mirror shot. I should have done duck face but my duck faces all come out looking like I am severely handicapped. :x


----------



## phiya

mwcfarms said:


> Not sure why these are so popular but was goofing around and here is my self-portrait mirror shot. I should have done duck face but my duck faces all come out looking like I am severely handicapped. :x



Your eyes are WOW!  :hug::


----------



## mishele

*mwcfarms* .......very nice shot!! 
And yes your eyes are amazing!!!!!!


----------



## mwcfarms

Thanks.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Dee.. you look like a HOT physics teacher.  Do you want to do some "heat transfer"?


----------



## phiya

Schwettylens said:


> Dee.. you look like a HOT physics teacher.  Do you want to do some "heat transfer"?



Oh...
my...
gawd...
:lmao:


----------



## mwcfarms

Schwettylens said:


> Dee.. you look like a HOT physics teacher.  Do you want to do some "heat transfer"?



:lmao::lmao::lmao::hugs: You always make me chuckle Schwetty. Thanks.


----------



## Robin Usagani

I did horrible on my heat transfer class.


----------



## LaFoto

Ah well... the time of youth has long gone for me, but that's life. Here I am, mirror self taken tonight:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

> . I should have done duck face but my duck faces all come out looking like I am severely handicapped. :x







> Your eyes are WOW!  :hug::


Wow... is an understatement.... DAMN GIRL! lol  :lmao: ,, Seriously though, Gorgeous Eyes!


----------



## Ron Evers

That looks like the cheerful Corinna I remember when I first joined this forum.


----------



## tinmann

Bitter Jeweler said:


>



Isn't that face totally full of life !   

but at the same time i can also see some wickedness :greendev: :greendev: :greendev:

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

nice pic


----------



## MissCream

Bitter Jeweler said:


>



I think this is adorable!! Sorry I know thats probably not what you were going for but I think it's super cute!


----------



## LaFoto

Ron Evers said:


> That looks like the cheerful Corinna I remember when I first joined this forum.


 
Thanks Ron


----------



## Dominantly

mrshaleyberg said:


> Unfortunately the only pictures I have of myself are from my camera phone..Sorry for the crappy picture!


Nice tags...

Your SO Marine or Navy...


----------



## Dominantly

mishele said:


> This should get the girls a couple more comments.....lol


:hug::Awesome, both technically and aesthetically


----------



## OrionsByte

Hey check out the tags... erose has a special mention...


----------



## mwcfarms

These tags are either hilarious or awful. Ah well we all have a sense of humor.


----------



## Robin Usagani

*whore of tpf erose86*

*lol*


----------



## Josh66

:lmao:


----------



## RauschPhotography

Ohh boy... We sure are popular, aren't we?


----------



## Dominantly

This is crazy! You guys are E*Stars


----------



## RauschPhotography

erose86 said:


> RauschPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh boy... We sure are popular, aren't we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dominantly said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is crazy! You guys are E*Stars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Break out the red carpet!  TPF girls are rollin' on in!
> 
> You think the lot of us could score a reality show after this thread?
Click to expand...


As long as it doesn't involve Flavor Flav, Bret Michaels, or anyone from the cast of Jersey Shore.. I'd probably be okay with that. :lmao:


----------



## OrionsByte

Wow it looks like everyone's getting in on the act now, not just erose. What's going on?


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

O|||||||O said:


> :lmao:





erose86 said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> *whore of tpf erose86*
> 
> *lol*
> 
> 
> 
> :waits for the Erose fan Club hate mail:
> 
> :meh: whoa.. the tags. Oh man! haha... Someones a little Jealous much?!
> HEEEEELLL yeah!
Click to expand...




OrionsByte said:


> Wow it looks like everyone's getting in on the act now, not just erose. What's going on?



Orion.. Nice avatar


----------



## mwcfarms

Funny what search engines bring up. I personally like sexy bitches of TPF.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

*sexy white bitches on tpf     <-------- HAHAHA.. wtf?!
*


The tags are just getting better and better... someone must have way to much time on their hands


----------



## OrionsByte

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Orion.. Nice avatar



 Thanks.  I took it to post in the guys' thread on Friday night.  The novelty is wearing off though and after a week or so I think it'll be replaced.


----------



## RauschPhotography

erose86 said:


> RauschPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Break out the red carpet!  TPF girls are rollin' on in!
> 
> You think the lot of us could score a reality show after this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as it doesn't involve Flavor Flav, Bret Michaels, or anyone from the cast of Jersey Shore.. I'd probably be okay with that. :lmao:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FAAAAAAAAAAAANtastic!  Okay... so who has connections to the producers at MTV?  :lmao:
Click to expand...


I _suppose _Schwetty could even be on the show. It'd be more like comedic relief.. But he has to wear the dress. It'll make us all feel prettier


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

erose86 said:


> PerfectlyFlawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> :waits for the Erose fan Club hate mail:
> 
> :meh: whoa.. the tags. Oh man! haha... Someones a little Jealous much?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noooooooo... it's not *possible*!
> 
> Ps. All hate mail can be forwarded to my yahoo e-mail account.
Click to expand...


lmao..



OrionsByte said:


> PerfectlyFlawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Orion.. Nice avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I took it to post in the guys' thread on Friday night.  The novelty is wearing off though and after a week or so I think it'll be replaced.
Click to expand...

Haha..


----------



## Dominantly

I will claim no responsibility for any of the searches.



Maybe a couple.


----------



## Robin Usagani

*mwcfarms hot*, 
*mwcfarms tpf want to*


What do you want hun?


----------



## flightless_beaker

Holy crap. How did I pass this thread earlier. Funny stuff. Off to my facebook to find a halfway decent pic of myself to post in the guys section


----------



## Ron Evers

I am not too quick, "tags" huh.  Explain please.


----------



## mwcfarms

Scroll to the very bottom of the page, you will see what tags have become associated with this thread. Tags are little markers that search engines use while performing a search using words like the tags below that someone might have entered.

Looking at this I didn't explain it very well but Im sure someone else will elaborate.


----------



## Dominantly

People searched for the terms you see below, then when the results came back, they clicked the link which brought them here. The term they searched for then was displayed at the bottom of the page.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

erose86 said:


> *Possibly legit search:* girls of tpf, used up whore pictures
> 
> *Legit search:* girls photo, modle photo forums girls 18, photo girls forums
> 
> *Sunday Afternoon Boredom:* hot girls aprileye, hot girls erose, mwcfarms hot, mwcfarms tpf want to, sexy white bitches on tpf, the girls of tpf aprileye sexy, the girls of tpf aprileye yummy, the girls of tpf mrshaleyberg, the girls of tpf mrshaleyberg hottt, whore of tpf erose86


  Someone clearly has way to much time on their hands... or is screaming for attention. :er: Was funny for a min.


----------



## ghache

This is like the biguest E-humping thread ever. zomg


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

ghache said:


> This is like the biguest E-humping thread ever. zomg


  :thumbup: Best thread. Ever.


erose86 said:


> PerfectlyFlawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Possibly legit search:* girls of tpf, used up whore pictures
> 
> *Legit search:* girls photo, modle photo forums girls 18, photo girls forums
> 
> *Sunday Afternoon Boredom:* hot girls aprileye, hot girls erose, mwcfarms hot, mwcfarms tpf want to, sexy white bitches on tpf, the girls of tpf aprileye sexy, the girls of tpf aprileye yummy, the girls of tpf mrshaleyberg, the girls of tpf mrshaleyberg hottt, whore of tpf erose86
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone clearly has way to much time on their hands... or is screaming for attention. :er: Was funny for a min.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What, the tags themselves or my organizing them into categories?
Click to expand...

  TPF's 'Mysterious Google-rs'..er.. Googler's..lol :er: 

  Had you actually alphabetized the categories... then that would be an entire different story in itself :lmao:

Too bad this thread is dying


----------



## Dominantly

Haha just read through the tags again.... Score! lol


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

:lmao: LOL, in the girls thread of all places! haha damn you must be loved, Dom.


----------



## vtf

XXXX
XXXX
XXXX
XXXX
XXXX
XXXXXXXX
XXXXXX
XXX
X
Im famous now ​


----------



## Dominantly

I know, huh!

Nothing can stopz me now!


----------



## Bram

I love this thread


----------



## mishele

Tags are pretty excellent!!


----------



## vtf

mishele said:


> Tags are pretty excellent!!


 
Unfortunately I'm now listed next to the "gay men under 25" on the mens thread :er:. I definately rather be on here.


----------



## Geaux

Not enough a$$ pics in this thread ......


----------



## Bram

I'm going to have to agree with Geaux, I love the ladies on this thread, definately didn't know we had this many good looking women here.


----------



## LuckySe7en

Bram said:


> I'm going to have to agree with Geaux, I love the ladies on this thread, definately didn't know we had this many good looking women here.


 
I had a funny feeling the ladies were gonna be fire.  I don't know about a$$ pics though lol


----------



## RauschPhotography

vtf said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tags are pretty excellent!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I'm now listed next to the "gay men under 25" on the mens thread :er:. I definately rather be on here.
Click to expand...


Well congrats... vtf tpf is now a tag in our thread! :lmao:


----------



## dancingsphinx22

Geaux said:


> Not enough a$$ pics in this thread ......



Fine!

Here, that's all you get...






And maybe this one too...





Sorry,  I don't do sexy very well...


----------



## Bram

Great contribution to the thread.


----------



## LuckySe7en

dancingsphinx22 said:


> Geaux said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough a$$ pics in this thread ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine!
> 
> Here, that's all you get...
> 
> 
> 
> And maybe this one too...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't do sexy very well...
Click to expand...

 
it must come naturally for you then


----------



## ghache

dancingsphinx22 said:


> Geaux said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough a$$ pics in this thread ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine!
> 
> Here, that's all you get...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And maybe this one too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't do sexy very well...
Click to expand...

 
I am pretty sure you can do better.


----------



## eric-holmes

.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

vtf said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tags are pretty excellent!!
> 
> 
> 
> , Unfortunately I'm now listed next to the "gay men under 25" on the mens thread :er:. I definately rather be on here.
Click to expand...



Haha yeah.. i like this one 
*tpf girls rock <--  
*

 Poor VTF! lol



Geaux said:


> Not enough a$$ pics in this thread ......


  Why do I get this feeling that the next *" ____ of TPF"* thread.. is going to be A s s e s


----------



## dancingsphinx22

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Why do I get this feeling that the next *" ____ of TPF"* thread.. is going to be a s ses.



Why should it be a separate thread? We should keep posting all the pics here for easier access. :lmao:


----------



## LuckySe7en

dancingsphinx22 said:


> PerfectlyFlawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I get this feeling that the next *" ____ of TPF"* thread.. is going to be a s ses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should it be a separate thread? We should keep posting all the pics here for easier access. :lmao:
Click to expand...

 
lol i agree!


----------



## Twisted_Pixel

Lol, this thread has brightened up my day. Glad I stumbled upon this forum, it already feels like home


----------



## vtf

XXXXX
XXXXX
XXXXX
XXXXX
XXXXX
XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXX
XXXXX
XXX
X
*Hot and sexy now*
​


----------



## mishele

Twisted_Pixel........glad we could entertain you!!!


----------



## Dominantly

Mines the biggest.


----------



## Dominantly




----------



## kundalini

A lot of chatter in the last few pages and not enough photos.

Just sayin'.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

kundalini said:


> A lot of chatter in the last few pages and not enough photos.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Thats because its the *GIRLS  *thread. Thats all us girls do is TALK! hahaha   i agree though... More pics! 

:addpics:


----------



## Tony Greg

Hi guys, what about I? I have tried my best to upload my photo that I took myself at a friend's lab - 3 days back, yet I failed to find it with my post. Although, the background is not so good ... it seems oldy oldy, yet after watching pics of you guys, I also decided to come up with mine too. I will share some more of my photographs; the latest ones in near future. Please feel free to comment; how do I look like and what should I do to improve myself?  Also, tell me how to share my photo, because I am new to this forum and I don't know how to do it?


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Hmm...:scratch:


----------



## CapM

erose86 said:


> vtf said:
> 
> 
> 
> XXXXX
> XXXXX
> XXXXX
> XXXXX
> XXXXX
> XXXXXXXXX
> XXXXXXX
> XXXXX
> XXX
> X
> *Hot and sexy now*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thoroughly impressed with your arrow-making skills.
Click to expand...


Maybe that's not an arrow...


----------



## misstwinklytoes

Here's one my hubby took, lol.


----------



## vtf

CapM said:


> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vtf said:
> 
> 
> 
> XXXXX​
> 
> XXXXX
> XXXXX
> XXXXX
> XXXXX
> XXXXXXXXX
> XXXXXXX
> XXXXX
> XXX
> X
> *Hot and sexy now*​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thoroughly impressed with your arrow-making skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe that's not an arrow...
Click to expand...

 
:blush2: Never thought of that.


----------



## LuckySe7en

misstwinklytoes said:


> Here's one my hubby took, lol.


 
lol tell your hubby it's a little oof :thumbup:


----------



## misstwinklytoes

lmao he had NO idea what he was doing and it was on Auto... dunno how he managed to get it that OOF on auto.    He then took a nice one while I was bent over changing the lil one that was very much in focus and very much.... better of an angle... lol.  It's on his android and so he gets massive cleavage as my contact ID pic. :er:


----------



## phiya

misstwinklytoes said:


> Here's one my hubby took, lol.



That is some of the nicest brokeh I have ever seen!   :lmao:


----------



## misstwinklytoes

He was very proud, lol.


----------



## Twisted_Pixel

mishele said:


> Twisted_Pixel........glad we could entertain you!!!



Ooh I'm famous now 

Thank you mishele. 

I did manage to post my pic up in the guys section, albeit my cam on auto in the hands of a drunk lol.


----------



## mrpink

misstwinklytoes said:


> Here's one my hubby took, lol.



Nice bokehs.








p!nK


----------



## Dominantly

Bewbs

reshoot, repost!


----------



## LuckySe7en

misstwinklytoes said:


> lmao he had NO idea what he was doing and it was on Auto... dunno how he managed to get it that OOF on auto.  He then took a nice one while I was bent over changing the lil one that was very much in focus and very much.... better of an angle... lol. It's on his android and so he gets massive cleavage as my contact ID pic. :er:


 
the good ol cleavage shot lol might wanna post that one for c&c lol


----------



## misstwinklytoes

lol I'll be sure to mention that.


----------



## LuckySe7en

yea I'm sure that'll go REALLY well with him.  "Hey hun, you mind if I post my boobs on the internet for the world to see?"


----------



## kundalini

^^  Dude, some thoughts need to remain inside your own mind.


----------



## misstwinklytoes

Well, knowing him... lol Wouldn't surprise me!


----------



## OrionsByte

misstwinklytoes said:


> Well, knowing him... lol Wouldn't surprise me!



For all you know, he's posted them all over already anyways!  Why should he have all the fun?


----------



## misstwinklytoes

This is totally true!  As I said, wouldn't surprise me!  Fortunately I'm smart enough to not let him have complete nudes!  OT- I'm thinking about having him (who knows NOTHING about the camera) help me do a self-boudoir shoot (for him)... is that like... against the rules?  I would just kinda feel bad about asking my 7 yr old to help take half naked pics of mommy for daddy, ya know? :lmao:


----------



## OrionsByte

misstwinklytoes said:


> This is totally true!  As I said, wouldn't surprise me!  Fortunately I'm smart enough to not let him have complete nudes!  OT- I'm thinking about having him (who knows NOTHING about the camera) help me do a self-boudoir shoot (for him)... is that like... against the rules?  I would just kinda feel bad about asking my 7 yr old to help take half naked pics of mommy for daddy, ya know? :lmao:



I'm going to ignore the part about the 7 year old because it gives me the heeby jeebies, but in all seriousness, I think involving him is a good idea, and you might find the whole experience rather... arousing.  Good memories to associate with the good pictures, ya know?

My wife lets me shoot her "boudoir style" occasionally (and NO they're not EVER getting posted here or anywhere else ) and we have a pretty good time, if you get my drift.


----------



## misstwinklytoes

Oh don't worry, mine will NOT be posted here, either.  He'll be lucky if they ever go from my camera to my computer. :lmao:

But that was kind of my thoughts, too.  Good memories, etc.  I know I'll hate them no matter what, but ya know.  Just didn't know if it was something that should def be a surprise...


----------



## Alter_Ego

That photo does make a nice background on an iphone.


----------



## Marissa.k1995

This is me, my twin sister took the picture. It was freezing, she made me lay on the ground and everything lol. 




Untitled by marissa.k1995, on Flickr




Untitled by marissa.k1995, on Flickr


----------



## misstwinklytoes

I hear that!  Only thing bare for me in the snow is my feet.  Flipflops year-round ftw!


----------



## misstwinklytoes

LOL I wear flip flops year around, but I live in Texas now.  When I lived in Pittsburgh, I got picked on... A lot.


----------



## DerekSalem

erose86 said:


> misstwinklytoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear that!  Only thing bare for me in the snow is my feet.  Flipflops year-round ftw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh HELL no... you're crazy, woman!
> 
> I tried that in college a couple of times just to run to the dorm building next door... I fell on my ass one too many times to continue that mess...
Click to expand...


lol that was the *beginning* of our college traditions. Usually it ended up being a naked run from the hottub to the nearest main street (about 1/4 mile) and back. It always seemed like a good idea at 2am after a few *ahem* refreshments.

We also fit 17 naked people into a 5 person hottub. I can't say it was comfortable...but it was worth it!


----------



## jcrob33

Wonder how all your "Hubby's" would feel about you ladies posting these pics...


----------



## misstwinklytoes

My hubby's fine with it, lol.  Seemed like he might look for that other pic, actually, :lmao:


----------



## Robin Usagani

jcrob33 said:


> Wonder how all your "Hubby's" would feel about you ladies posting these pics...


 
you made Colorado sounded very conservative.


----------



## LuckySe7en

kundalini said:


> ^^ Dude, some thoughts need to remain inside your own mind.


 
settle down dude.  You would have laughed had it not been for that stick up your a$$


----------



## RauschPhotography

jcrob33 said:


> Wonder how all your "Hubby's" would feel about you ladies posting these pics...



Yeah.. that's kind of why my second photo post is now taken down.. :meh:


----------



## 12sndsgood

Marissa.k1995 said:


> This is me, my twin sister took the picture. It was freezing, she made me lay on the ground and everything lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by marissa.k1995, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by marissa.k1995, on Flickr


 


if she's your twin make her lay in the snow, you take the pic and then just say its you. nobody would know lol.


----------



## gsgary

RauschPhotography said:


> jcrob33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder how all your "Hubby's" would feel about you ladies posting these pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.. that's kind of why my second photo post is now taken down.. :meh:
Click to expand...



He must be a bit sad whats up with him


----------



## kundalini

LuckySe7en said:


> settle down dude. You would have laughed had it not been for that stick up your a$$


 and :er:

That was a bit harsh (and in bad form) don&#8217;t you think? I mean, all I was trying to suggest is to NOT bring to mind any self-conscious inclinations for the girls to post more advanced images of themselves.

BTW, are you sure this is a path which you aspire to trod upon? I suggest you reconsider your reply. I can have quite a voracious appetite for lunch. There is no need to reply in this thread, as it should not be derailed by such petty comments. If you have further commentary you&#8217;d like to iterate, please use the PM function to get my attention&#8230;&#8230; and you certainly will.


----------



## mishele

Hubby is on the forum.....lol


----------



## mishele

No buddy knows who he is.....LOL
We are going to keep it that way........:greenpbl:


----------



## Robin Usagani

dang.. i better stop the flirting


----------



## LuckySe7en

kundalini said:


> LuckySe7en said:
> 
> 
> 
> settle down dude. You would have laughed had it not been for that stick up your a$$
> 
> 
> 
> and :er:
> 
> That was a bit harsh (and in bad form) dont you think? I mean, all I was trying to suggest is to NOT bring to mind any self-conscious inclinations for the girls to post more advanced images of themselves.
> 
> BTW, are you sure this is a path which you aspire to trod upon? I suggest you reconsider your reply. I can have quite a voracious appetite for lunch. There is no need to reply in this thread, as it should not be derailed by such petty comments. If you have further commentary youd like to iterate, please use the PM function to get my attention and you certainly will.
Click to expand...

 
dude f**k a pm seriously.  I'm a cool dude and u know what yea that was a bit harsh.  And I apologize if I offended you.  However, I took offense to your comments as well.  It was merely a joke.  I wasn't trying to get her to post provocative photos of herself.  Maybe you should loosen up a little and try to have a little fun around here.


----------



## mishele

Schwettylens said:


> dang.. i better stop the flirting



He knows I'm a flirt. We kinda stay out of each others way. We don't comment on each others threads or even talk....lol 

It is pretty funny to have someone sitting at the dinner table to talk to about the drama on TPF....lol


----------



## Boomn4x4

kundalini said:


> That was a bit harsh (and in bad form) dont you think? I mean, all I was trying to suggest is to NOT bring to mind any self-conscious inclinations for the girls to post more advanced images of themselves.


 
I would tend to believe that most women can think for themselvs and don't need their husbands permission as to what images of themselves they can or cannot share with others.  I would have to assume that those involved have already taken their husbands wishes into consideration prior to posting what they posted.


----------



## dancingsphinx22

Omg, can't we have one peaceful thread?     And if hubby's have issues with certain pics, then that's their problem. 

Ladies, we need more pictures. 
This one was when I hiked Mnt Tom, in Holyoke, MA. Not a huge mountain but the view is amazing.


----------



## tirediron

dancingsphinx22 said:


> Omg, can't we have one peaceful thread?  And if hubby's have issues with certain pics, then that's their problem.
> 
> Ladies, we need more pictures.
> This one was when I hiked Mnt Tom, in Holyoke, MA. Not a huge mountain but the view is amazing.


 
You know, a little careful cloning of the tree foliage on to the rock you're sitting on and you'd have a photo which would really make people go "Whaaaaaa????"


----------



## mishele

Let's change the subject..........I'm the second one in......lol


----------



## LuckySe7en

I agree sphinx.  I'll shut my mouth now 

wow, thats a beautiful shot!  I get scared just lookin at it!


----------



## Robin Usagani

Mishele Mishele.. I so want to change your location from PA to CO  .


----------



## dancingsphinx22

mishele said:


> Let's change the subject..........I'm the *second one in*......lol



Haha, that tells me _nothing_! haha! :lmao:


----------



## tirediron

mishele said:


> Let's change the subject..........I'm the second one in......lol


The one holding the blue flowers?


----------



## dancingsphinx22

Haha love it!!   At least she entertains herself while you're here, my guy feels the need to remind me every 5 minutes that he's alive and lonely, and that I should leave this site.  Pfft.


----------



## dancingsphinx22

tirediron said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's change the subject..........I'm the second one in......lol
> 
> 
> 
> The one holding the blue flowers?
Click to expand...


Nooo! She's the one with the silver, strappy shoes!!!


----------



## tirediron

dancingsphinx22 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's change the subject..........I'm the second one in......lol
> 
> 
> 
> The one holding the blue flowers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nooo! She's the one with the silver, strappy shoes!!!
Click to expand...

 
D'ohhhh.... :er:


----------



## OrionsByte

dancingsphinx22 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's change the subject..........I'm the second one in......lol
> 
> 
> 
> The one holding the blue flowers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nooo! She's the one with the silver, strappy shoes!!!
Click to expand...


I thought she meant the brunette...


----------



## gsgary

My other half


----------



## mishele

lol you guys


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

mishele said:


> No buddy knows who he is.....LOL
> We are going to keep it that way........:greenpbl:





erose86 said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby is on the forum.....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  How the hell did I miss that?  Who is your hubby?
Click to expand...

:meh::raisedbrow:.....never seen that comming LOL



erose86 said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> No buddy knows who he is.....LOL
> We are going to keep it that way........:greenpbl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaame.   :hug::
Click to expand...

  nooooo!!!!!!:lmao:



Schwettylens said:


> dang.. i better stop the flirting




hahahahahaha... Busted. too late now Scwetty 



> He knows I'm a flirt. We kinda stay out of each others way. We don't comment on each others threads or even talk....lol
> 
> It is pretty funny to have someone sitting at the dinner table to talk to about the drama on TPF....lol


 *So* effing curious now!


----------



## ghache

Schwettylens said:


> Mishele Mishele.. I so want to change your location from PA to CO .


 

E-humper. there is probably 234234 zillions on womens in CO


----------



## flightless_beaker

mishele said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> dang.. i better stop the flirting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He knows I'm a flirt. We kinda stay out of each others way. We don't comment on each others threads or even talk....lol
> 
> It is pretty funny to have someone sitting at the dinner table to talk to about the drama on TPF....lol
Click to expand...


Ever lay in bed or sit at the table together and browse the forums on separate computers? Perhaps laughing and commenting on the hilarity? :cyclops:


----------



## mishele

We checked out all the hot girls in this thread just the other night together...lol


----------



## flightless_beaker

That is awesome, lol


----------



## Robin Usagani

I know ghache.. but they werent on that black light picture she posted.


----------



## JumpingJay15

So this is me, I had no idea how to pose in the first photo . My twin sister took the pictures. 




jayjay (me) by fabio_isfab, on Flickr




Untitled by fabio_isfab, on Flickr


----------



## Robin Usagani

You 2 did your aunt wedding a few months ago right?  I have a set of triplet girls LOL.


----------



## JumpingJay15

Yeah we did, Triplets wow!


----------



## reznap

Nice, both twins are members.  When I first saw the photos of JumpingJay, I did a... double-take.


----------



## mishele

JumpingJay15
Love the hat!!!


----------



## Dominantly

How YOU doin


----------



## mishele

I'm cracking up watching that....lol
<--------loser....lol


----------



## Dominantly

:thumbup:

Eckzakery


----------



## bluetibby1

mishele said:


> YouTube - Friends - Joey's "How You Doin'..?"
> 
> I'm cracking up watching that....lol
> <--------loser....lol




HILARIOUS!!!! But I love the "PIVOT" one.


----------



## JumpingJay15

reznap said:


> Nice, both twins are members. When I first saw the photos of JumpingJay, I did a... double-take.


 
lol A lot of people always get us confused, I guess we really do look a lot alike.


----------



## JumpingJay15

mishele said:


> JumpingJay15
> Love the hat!!!


 
Thanks! It's so comfy too.


----------



## JumpingJay15

Dominantly said:


> How YOU doin


 

Me? I'm doin goooood.


----------



## ayeelkay

Two recent photos of me


----------



## Dominantly

JumpingJay15 said:


> Dominantly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How YOU doin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me? I'm doin goooood.
Click to expand...

NOT you child! 

But, hello.


----------



## Dominantly

You have a lot of cranium accessories.


----------



## ayeelkay

Dominantly said:


> You have a lot of cranium accessories.



Yeah, I hear that a lot haha


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11

mwcfarms said:


> Not sure why these are so popular but was goofing around and here is my self-portrait mirror shot. I should have done duck face but my duck faces all come out looking like I am severely handicapped. :x


 
When you let your hair down, did you do the cliche hot girl head shake as you tossed the glasses onto your desk?  
~~Stares off drooling dreamily a la Homer Simpson~~



Dominantly said:


> You have a lot of cranium accessories.


 R.I.P. MH


----------



## RauschPhotography

It only seemed appropriate to bump this today


----------



## Bram

Rausch, you just made my day.

Mwc. More photos upon request pleaaaaaaaaassseeeeeee


----------



## Village Idiot

Thread jack.

Any mods ever comment on who ****ed up TPF and when it'll be fixed?


----------



## vtf

Village Idiot said:


> Thread jack.
> 
> Any mods ever comment on who ****ed up TPF and when it'll be fixed?


 
Not that I've seen.


----------



## Croissant Seven

This thread packs 10 tons of pure win into a thimble.


----------



## Village Idiot

vtf said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thread jack.
> 
> Any mods ever comment on who ****ed up TPF and when it'll be fixed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I've seen.
Click to expand...

 
I wonder if anyone's even hit the code blue button. Is a crash cart on the way?


----------



## Village Idiot

Croissant Seven said:


> This thread packs 10 tons into a thimble.


 
Are you calling the girls fat?


----------



## MissCream

Village Idiot said:


> Croissant Seven said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread packs 10 tons into a thimble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you calling the girls fat?
Click to expand...


My feeling!


----------



## vtf

MissCream said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croissant Seven said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread packs 10 tons into a thimble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you calling the girls fat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My feeling!
Click to expand...

 
I'm not sure that was a full quote.


----------



## eric-holmes

Less talk more pics  (I'm talking to you girls)


----------



## MissCream




----------



## mishele

lol  :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## eric-holmes

Nice form. Lol


----------



## Bram

good posture.


----------



## Robin Usagani

GO REDS!!!!


----------



## LuckySe7en

The only reason to be a yell leader lol


----------



## teenytinyb

love your photo!


----------



## Onemarshboy

Great pics girls. Gorgeous.


----------



## Bram

I'd love to see some more though


----------



## RauschPhotography

So, I tried posting a picture and for some reason it wasn't loading for me... That's odd.


----------



## LuckySe7en

what are you using?


----------



## RauschPhotography

Ode to the duckface. (I know it's sad, I know it's myspacey... It's about two years old!)


----------



## RauschPhotography

LuckySe7en said:


> what are you using?



It's all good--whatever it was, it resolved itself.


----------



## Onemarshboy

...impressive duck face!


----------



## e.rose

RauschPhotography said:


> Ode to the duckface. (I know it's sad, I know it's myspacey... It's about two years old!)


----------



## MariClaire

Newbie here, but thought I would post here anyways! 

Rockin' the new bangs....





One with the boy toy....


----------



## LuckySe7en

very cute Mariclaire

Nice ducky Rausch


----------



## Croissant Seven

Village Idiot said:


> Croissant Seven said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread packs 10 tons into a thimble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you calling the girls fat?
Click to expand...


No way. But I kinda wish they were, I'm all about the big girls.:greenpbl:


----------



## RauschPhotography

LuckySe7en said:


> very cute Mariclaire
> 
> Nice ducky Rausch



Thanks! Double your duckface, double your fun! :lmao: Er... something like that


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11

MissCream said:


>


 I would give my right hand, to uhh be thats guy's right hand.....:geek:


----------



## Geaux

creepy.


----------



## Bram

^^ +1


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11

Geaux said:


> creepy.





Bram said:


> ^^ +1


 
Oh no, its the humor police. Do you guys always take yourselves so seriously?


----------



## loopy

Here is my contribution


----------



## JWellman

Cute thread! Nice putting faces to all the names. As for me, I can count on one hand the number of photos of myself in the last decade. I absolutely hate having my photo taken. :er: I'm trying to change my attitude and hopefully will have more of myself soon. Despite my low self esteem, I think it's important for my family to have something to remember me by. :thumbup:

I thought you might get a kick out of this one...taken about 10 years ago. (If you think I looked like a biotch...well... it's because I am. 







Back when I thought a being a reserve officer was cool...until after my first bad encounter and then I couldn't get out of there fast enough. :mrgreen:






My husband and I in 2004 (he's acting his normal, goofy self)






Me and my sis-in-law last May (I'm on the right)


----------



## Patrice

MissCream said:


>



My old alma matter. Quite a few boys from engineering dated and married girls from nursing at that university. The 'house' parties were awesome. Many moons ago though.


----------



## ClickAddict

Patrice said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old alma matter. Quite a few boys from engineering dated and married girls from nursing at that university. The 'house' parties were awesome. Many moons ago though.
Click to expand...

 
Yeah.  I was in Engineering at UNB.  Our first year electrical department had 154 students.  Maybe 3 of which were girls. That was back when the Varsity REDS name was first chosen.  Each team had individual names before then.  We all still called the hockey team the Devils.  "Reds" just didn't feel right.


----------



## jowensphoto

Just saying hello! My name is Jessica and I'm new to TPF


----------



## gsgary

jowensphoto said:


> Just saying hello! My name is Jessica and I'm new to TPF



:love:  wow your welcome here


----------



## mrmacedonian

wow i need to stop getting so busy that i disappear for 2-3 months at a time.. O_O

some of you should make the move from behind the lens to in front of it more often >_>


----------



## ghache

jowensphoto said:


> Just saying hello! My name is Jessica and I'm new to TPF


 

Will you marry me?


----------



## bentcountershaft

gsgary said:


> :love:  wow your welcome here





ghache said:


> Will you marry me?


 

Subtle.


----------



## jowensphoto

ghache said:


> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying hello! My name is Jessica and I'm new to TPF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you marry me?
Click to expand...


awww I'm flattered :blushing:


----------



## Forkie

ghache said:


> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying hello! My name is Jessica and I'm new to TPF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you marry me?
Click to expand...


*LO* F***ing *L*!  Not cool!  uke:


----------



## Robin Usagani

Is this a photographer forum?


----------



## Stradawhovious

Schwettylens said:


> Is this a photographer forum?


 
You're kidding, right?

The awkward, socially retarded, junior high-schoolesque hormonal drooling is pretty fun to watch though.....


----------



## kundalini

I like you, do you like me?

&#9633; Yes &#9633; No

Please check one................



Is this the fifth grade or what?    :roll:


----------



## gsgary

jowensphoto said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying hello! My name is Jessica and I'm new to TPF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you marry me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awww I'm flattered :blushing:
Click to expand...

 

Your pose and look in that shot are very good, you could be a natural


----------



## ghache

Schwettylens said:


> Is this a photographer forum?



Hey, Photographers have feelings too!


----------



## Village Idiot

I proposed to a female on here before. It wasn't because she was hot. It was because she loved lamp and if she loves lamp the way I think people should love lamps, then I'm down like subways and other things that travel beneath us.


----------



## jowensphoto

It's such a shame that sarcasm can't be put into text...


----------



## Stradawhovious

jowensphoto said:


> It's such a shame that sarcasm can't be put into text...



It sure can...... you're just not holding your mouth right.


----------



## Bram

Good point, Nice picture Jessica, Welcome to TPF. Sorry I was late on the welcome. :blush2: 
Yeah the "sarcasm' here really makes for some interesting threads.


----------



## o hey tyler

jowensphoto said:


> It's such a shame that sarcasm can't be put into text...


 
Actually, sarcasm can be made more obvious through use of MS Comic sans in a large typeface. I covered this the other day in a different thread that you may not have seen.


----------



## Bram

Kudos to you tyler, Kudos.


----------



## Village Idiot

o hey tyler said:


> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's such a shame that sarcasm can't be put into text...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, sarcasm can be made more obvious through use of MS Comic sans in a large typeface. I covered this the other day in a different thread that you may not have seen.
Click to expand...

 
I think ur funny!


----------



## Geaux

Schwettylens said:


> Is this a photographer forum?


 

Says the biggest leg humper in the thread lol


----------



## mishele

I think this thread needs a nice...
BUMP


----------



## RauschPhotography

Agreed!


----------



## Geaux

mishele said:


> I think this thread needs a nice...
> HUMP



/fixed.


----------



## vtf

Since we are moving into the summer months, this will have to be the swim suit edition.


----------



## jowensphoto

I'm preggo... so I'll pass lol


----------



## mrpink

mishele said:


> I think this thread needs a nice...
> BUMP


 
Bumping this thread w/o a self portrait is against forum rules and regulations... (at least it should be)






p!nK


----------



## kundalini

jowensphoto said:


> I'm preggo... so I'll pass lol


Congratz, but from turgid to flaccid in 10 seconds.



mrpink said:


> Bumping this thread w/o a self portrait is against forum rules and regulations... (at least it should be)


..... and avatar switchouts don't count.


----------



## Robin Usagani

We have new female members here... post them up!


----------



## Raincheck

I am only 52....


----------



## Geaux

"WOMEN" .... of TPF....


----------



## Robin Usagani

Wow, very masculine female.



Raincheck said:


> I am only 52....


----------



## Trever1t

man card revoked!


----------



## willis_927

Raincheck said:


> I am only 52....



BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Raincheck

Ooooh it's only females, apologies but the damage is done now....


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Thread needed a bump anyway don't worry about it!


----------



## Robin Usagani

if you look hard enough.. I posted my pic too... hint.. I was in RED.


----------



## Dao

There is another thread for guys.


----------



## TCD photography

^ I saw it; rocking the long hair. 

From about 2007, Dad behind 35mm.





This summer, mom behind camera.


----------



## Jakefreese

Someone needs to try to beat the picture michele put up a while back....

Sent by smoke signals


----------



## bentcountershaft

Raincheck said:


> Ooooh it's only females, apologies but the damage is done now....



I think you're going to have to thouroughly read this entire thread and think about what you've done.


----------



## Jakefreese

bentcountershaft said:


> Raincheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh it's only females, apologies but the damage is done now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're going to have to thouroughly read this entire thread and think about what you've done.
Click to expand...

 
That is no punishment at all,  its a reward!

Sent by smoke signals


----------



## Geaux

Schwettylens said:


> if you look hard enough.. I posted my pic too... hint.. I was in RED.



We have so much in common..... (on left)


----------



## Trever1t

oh jeesh this thread just took a nose dive!


----------



## mishele

Trever where is your dress shot? I know you have one.


----------



## Trever1t

lol, no way no how. Never done it and damn if I will. I couldn't imagine an uglier site than me in a dress!


----------



## Geaux

lol, at least mine had about 10k other people (men and women) in red dresses in New Orleans that day (Google: Red Dress Run New Orleans).  Schwetty was just awkwardly standing in the corner of a room lol


----------



## Robin Usagani

The polka dots looks good on you Geaux.  Distract viewer from seeing your rather unflattering waistline.  Very Betty Boop


----------



## jwbryson1

This dude looks like Joey Ramone (RIP).


----------



## Geaux

Schwettylens said:


> ...  Distract viewer from seeing your rather unflattering waistline....



The dress was the exact opposite lol, it made me look fat


----------



## jwbryson1

ayeelkay said:


> I'm a little late for this..
> 
> Myself (terrible cell phone photo..only one I have on this computer..)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And two of my fiance and myself..
> We're very good at making ugly faces



Sorry.  ^^^^  This dude looks like Joey Ramone.


----------



## jwbryson1

dancingsphinx22 said:


> Yup, that's me getting ready to wakeboard. And I LOVE it!  Getting up is the hardest part, after that it's easy.



That's what HE said.


----------



## cccott3

Me


----------



## HomelessBoy

Removed - Admin


----------



## cccott3

cccott3 said:
			
		

> Me








Just for fun


----------



## Robin Usagani

You got some air!  ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## cccott3

Schwettylens said:
			
		

> You got some air!  ^^^^^^^^^



Thanks this was a couple years ago on my honeymoon in Mexico after a few beers. Lol I was a cheerleader 7 years ago


----------



## sm4him

DUDE...that was Seriously information that I just DID NOT need to know. :raisedbrow:

I was about to post my photo...but now, I think I'll pass...
Not that a picture of ME would make anyone...well, never mind...


----------



## willis_927

He got banned if it makes you feel any better.


----------



## Trever1t

a wise move on Admin's part. Hooray for moderation! Ladies, continue posting!


----------



## sm4him

Thanks to Admin for banning him.  If I can ever get that mental picture out of my head, I'll come back and post a photo... 

EDIT: Removed first part of post, as it was a reply to another post that has--rightfully--been removed.


----------



## tirediron

sm4him said:


> Thanks to Admin for banning him. If I can ever get that mental picture out of my head, I'll come back and post a photo...


A little something with which to wash your mind's eye:


----------



## sm4him

^^LOL. Thanks!


----------



## Geaux

Dang, homeless got banned?  What was posted lol?


----------



## jwbryson1

I see no thread for guys but people keep mentioning it.


----------



## o hey tyler

Raincheck said:


> I am only 52....



Raincheck, it sounds like you need a reality check... Sir.


----------



## Geaux

jwbryson1 said:


> I see no thread for guys but people keep mentioning it.



http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum-photo-gallery/231416-guys-tpf.html

The search function works pretty well on TPF


----------



## Robin Usagani

Next time I see this thread has been bumped and I dont see a new FEMALE photo, another bunny dies!


----------



## jwbryson1

Geaux said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see no thread for guys but people keep mentioning it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum-photo-gallery/231416-guys-tpf.html
> 
> The search function works pretty well on TPF
Click to expand...


I tried the search function with every possible combination of terms and found nada.


----------



## Trever1t

Don't allow the unneccesary death of fuzzy bunnies!!!


----------



## margosoriginals

I'm late at this too! What a great idea!


----------



## mrpink

Looks like a lot of lady folk need to be updating their self portraits.....

And just so no bunnies get killed in my name, my wife (and I) at a recent Halloween party.....




DSC_6681 by Matt Francosky, on Flickr



Maybe we should have a "Wives/GFs of TPF" thread???






p!nK


----------



## bogeyguy

mrpink said:


> Looks like a lot of lady folk need to be updating their self portraits.....
> 
> And just so no bunnies get killed in my name, my wife (and I) at a recent Halloween party.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_6681 by Matt Francosky, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should have a "Wives/GFs of TPF" thread???
> 
> Halloween party, yea right. C'mon now.


----------



## AMOMENT

Here's me and my other daughter.  Not the greatest pic but it will have to do.  Im in "mommy mode." =)


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Wow this thread delivers.  And I didn't realize we're chatting in a forum full of 10-bombs until someone grave-dug this thead up


----------



## e.rose

Who brought this back?!  

It was demanded of me to update my self-portrait and post it in here... but I might just be too damned lazy for that.

All the same... who brought this back?!


----------



## mishele

Guess....lol


----------



## sm4him

2WheelPhoto said:


> Wow this thread delivers.  And I didn't realize we're chatting in a forum full of 10-bombs until someone grave-dug this thead up


Kind of intimidating to post MY photo after seeing all these young, beautiful AND talented 10s...well, here goes anyway:



charleston by sm4him, on Flickr

and another...not a great pic, but it WAS a great cruise!



cruiseprofilepic by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

After a hike w/ my little man!!!


----------



## WilfordSy

Wow. You guys (and gals) aren't kidding! Lots of pretty 10s here! w00t. 

I request the girls to post new and updated photos, location and their relationship status. :lmao:


----------



## Robin Usagani

You forgot Facebook page.



WilfordSy said:


> Wow. You guys (and gals) aren't kidding! Lots of pretty 10s here! w00t.
> 
> I request the girls to post new and updated photos, location and their relationship status. :lmao:


----------



## WilfordSy

Schwettylens said:


> You forgot Facebook page.
> 
> 
> 
> WilfordSy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. You guys (and gals) aren't kidding! Lots of pretty 10s here! w00t.
> 
> I request the girls to post new and updated photos, location and their relationship status. :lmao:
Click to expand...


D'OH! Forgot about the Facebook page. ASL please? :lmao:


----------



## SNBniko

The first picture I found of myself on my photobucket account, myself with my loverly pup.  






EDIT:

Now you can say you've seen my boobs:





And duck face kinda?  






ETA again:

One more, so shoot me.  =)


----------



## SNBniko

What will happen if I post a picture of my halloween costume?  Hint:  It's of a cowgirl, and while I'm wearing panties, I may or may not be wearing pants.  Heh.


----------



## willis_927

Nothing will happen.. Well you will most definately get a "like" from schwetty, and have him ask you to post more... haha


----------



## Trever1t

tease!!!


----------



## SNBniko

Okay okay, I'm going.... =P


----------



## Robin Usagani

SNBniko is my favorite poster on TPF.  #1 fan here!  



SNBniko said:


> Okay okay, I'm going.... =P


----------



## SNBniko

Schwettylens said:


> SNBniko is my favorite poster on TPF.  #1 fan here!
> 
> 
> 
> SNBniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay okay, I'm going.... =P
Click to expand...


You've got something on your nose...


Okay, here it is.  Now, mind you, I wear the same costume every year because I refuse to buy one.  These are actual work clothes, and it takes me literally hours to make them not smell like horse ****.







Edited my roomie's face out... she's pretty though, take my word for it!  =P  ETA:  OR not.  Teaches me to use photobucket's editing feature, eh?


----------



## momo3boys

OK, Here I am. But I would rather be hiding behind my camera like my avatar...


----------



## Robin Usagani

Keep 'em coming ladies!


----------



## LaFoto

Won't... 
You've got to be young to be liked...


----------



## Robin Usagani

Dislike



LaFoto said:


> Won't...
> You've got to be young to be liked...


----------



## LaFoto

Something's telling me that you've got an FB profile, too... what could it be??? ;-)
Well, this thread DOES have my photo, so there. Just go back a couple of pages ...


----------



## Geaux

I like the cell phone holster attached to the chaps LOL


----------



## Jakefreese

SNBniko said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> SNBniko is my favorite poster on TPF.  #1 fan here!
> 
> 
> 
> SNBniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay okay, I'm going.... =P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've got something on your nose...
> 
> 
> Okay, here it is.  Now, mind you, I wear the same costume every year because I refuse to buy one.  These are actual work clothes, and it takes me literally hours to make them not smell like horse ****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited my roomie's face out... she's pretty though, take my word for it!  =P  ETA:  OR not.  Teaches me to use photobucket's editing feature, eh?
Click to expand...

 
They are not  right unless they smell like horse!

Sent by smoke signals


----------



## zdlux

So I just joined this forum and I have to say, I'm quite pleased with the decision. You can't go wrong with a forum filled with lovely ladies.


----------



## Robin Usagani

what up colorado!


----------



## Compaq

Are you married, schwettylens?


----------



## Robin Usagani

Yes..
But I am straight Compaq!   



Compaq said:


> Are you married, schwettylens?


----------



## SNBniko

Geaux said:


> I like the cell phone holster attached to the chaps LOL



I was limited on available places to carry it... hahaha.  My new phone fits into way more country-style cellphone holders, and conveniently can hold an ID and cash in there with it.  Halloween:  The excuse for girls to dress like hoes.  =P  (What you can't see are the giant Greg Darnall cutting spurs on my boots, haha)


----------



## Trever1t

Hawt!

This thread rocks!


----------



## Compaq

Schwettylens said:


> Yes..
> But I am straight Compaq!
> 
> 
> 
> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you married, schwettylens?
Click to expand...


Haha!  You sure? **cremt, over compensation in thread, cremt**


----------



## zdlux

SNBniko said:
			
		

> Halloween:  The excuse for girls to dress like hoes.  =P  (What you can't see are the giant Greg Darnall cutting spurs on my boots, haha)



On that note, feel free to share this years halloween costume (or lack there of).


----------



## JClishe

zdlux said:


> SNBniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween: The excuse for girls to dress like hoes. =P (What you can't see are the giant Greg Darnall cutting spurs on my boots, haha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On that note, feel free to share this years halloween costume (or lack there of).
Click to expand...


+1


----------



## MissCream

Just make a "Girls of TPF Halloween edition" thread


----------



## SNBniko

Like I said, I wear the same costume every year!  =)


----------



## sm4him

MissCream said:


> Just make a "Girls of TPF Halloween edition" thread



I'd just have to re-post the same photos I already put up--for Halloween I usually just dress up as a cranky old person.


----------



## hayleyfraser24

So I will join in too.... its a bit daunting putting your picture on this thread as there are so many beautiful girls, Mishele! you are one sexy lady ..... and very brave too!

here goes, I couldnt find one of me on my own!


----------



## Robin Usagani

Wut?


Compaq said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree!  He does have lovely eyes
Click to expand...


----------



## hayleyfraser24

Lovely eyes.Yes, I agree! He does have lovely eyes

lol!


----------



## Compaq

I'm confused....


----------



## MTVision

Sorry for the snapshots from my crappy ole point and shoot!


Before baby:




100_0338 by Aubree D Photography, on Flickr


After baby:



Meg1 by Aubree D Photography, on Flickr

I tried to mask out the background of my messy bedroom but didn't do too great of a job!


----------



## ottor

Ah ...... always loved the Fleur-de-Lis ...   a French Lily....   


r


----------



## vtf

MTVision said:


> Sorry for the snapshots from my crappy ole point and shoot!
> 
> 
> Before baby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_0338 by Aubree D Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> After baby:
> 
> 
> 
> Meg1 by Aubree D Photography, on Flickr
> 
> I tried to mask out the background of my messy bedroom but didn't do too great of a job!



Bedroom, never got that far.


----------



## hayleyfraser24

Compaq said:


> I'm confused....



me too, id just like to clarify that I am the female in that photo!


----------



## Compaq

Ohh I never questioned that


----------



## Robin Usagani




----------



## tirediron

MTVision said:


> Sorry for the snapshots from my crappy ole point and shoot!
> 
> 
> Before baby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_0338 by Aubree D Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> After baby:
> 
> 
> 
> Meg1 by Aubree D Photography, on Flickr
> 
> I tried to mask out the background of my messy bedroom but didn't do too great of a job!


So having a child makes your hair go curly?  Huh... never knew that.


----------



## MTVision

tirediron said:
			
		

> So having a child makes your hair go curly?  Huh... never knew that.



Well, now you know!

Actually my hair was curly before the baby - there is this crazy thing called a straightener!


----------



## Ron Evers

MTVision said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So having a child makes your hair go curly?  Huh... never knew that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, now you know!
> 
> Actually my hair was curly before the baby - there is this crazy thing called a straightener!
Click to expand...


And olive oil rubs by hubby to prevent stretch marks.


----------



## JMBriggs

Here it goes! No being mean! 

Me and my two favorite little dudes!







(Taken with my EVO. They are obsessed with the reverse camera... )


----------



## MissCream

Yup.

Fine I'll delete it lol

Just a joke guys.. Just a joke.


----------



## Derrel

MissCream said:


> Yup.



Now THAT is one classy lady!@!


----------



## Compaq

That machine's asking to get tounged.


----------



## Ron Evers

OMG Rebecka, take that pic down.


----------



## Heitz

Can't believe I missed that pic.  Dammit.


----------



## JClishe

Dammit. Must have been good.


----------



## Trever1t

Link me pleeeeease? What'd I miss?


----------



## bentcountershaft

It's still showing up in Derrel's quote.


----------



## Trever1t

I see an empty flickr quote...no pic.


----------



## MTVision

I don't know why she took it down! It wasn't bad!


----------



## Trever1t

bunch a politically correct leftist peer pressure!!!


----------



## Geaux

What was it ?


----------



## MissCream

Lol it was me sticking my tongue out at a peanut dispenser that said "Hot Nuts". (How could you not!)


----------



## Dao

MissCream said:


> Lol it was me sticking my tongue out at a peanut dispenser that said "Hot Nuts". (How could you not!)



oh!  Is there a way I can turn back the clock?


----------



## mishele

Really? That needed to be taken down? 
It was an innocent shot of a girl enjoying some nuts.


----------



## MissCream

mishele said:


> Really? That needed to be taken down?
> It was an innocent shot of a girl enjoying some nuts.



Haha  It looked like I was licking the sign, I thought it was funny!


----------



## ClickAddict

Knew I should have saved that when I saw it.  Wanted to show to my friend.  It was brilliantly funny.


----------



## mishele

MissCream said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? That needed to be taken down?
> It was an innocent shot of a girl enjoying some nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha  It looked like I was licking the sign, I thought it was funny!
Click to expand...


I saw it and yes it was funny!


----------



## Robin Usagani

post it again!  I am ON ALL THE TIME and I missed it!  GRRRRRRRR


----------



## tirediron

MissCream said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? That needed to be taken down?
> It was an innocent shot of a girl enjoying some nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha  It looked like I was licking the sign, I thought it was funny!
Click to expand...

I thought it was too!


----------



## Geaux

Wait, pretending to lick a sign and people freaked out.....really?  lol

PM it to me lol


----------



## Robin Usagani

Dammit.. I have a collection of Rebecca's photos all over my wall.  I missed one!


----------



## jwbryson1

MTVision said:


> Sorry for the snapshots from my crappy ole point and shoot!
> 
> 
> Before baby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_0338 by Aubree D Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> After baby:
> 
> 
> 
> Meg1 by Aubree D Photography, on Flickr
> 
> I tried to mask out the background of my messy bedroom but didn't do too great of a job!



You look fantastic.  Well done!


----------



## DyeMyEyes

Me brunette:






And blonde:





Both cell phone *&* bathroom pictures.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Nice boots


----------



## MissCream

Here is one of me (dark hair) and my little sister


----------



## Robin Usagani

It is being printed as I type this Rebecca.  LOL


----------



## MissCream

Bahahahaha


----------



## gsgary

MissCream said:


> Here is one of me (dark hair) and my little sister




Lovely pair


----------



## Robin Usagani

Pair of what?



Just kidding just kidding...


----------



## gsgary

Schwettylens said:


> Pair of what?
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding just kidding...



Both of what you are thinking about


----------



## jwbryson1

Schwetty, dude, no offense but you remind me of a 17 year old high school kid slobbering over the Sears bra catalog.


----------



## gsgary

jwbryson1 said:


> Schwetty, dude, no offense but you remind me of a 17 year old high school kid slobbering over the Sears bra catalog.



Whats wrong with that ? she is a beautiful young lady


----------



## jwbryson1

gsgary said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schwetty, dude, no offense but you remind me of a 17 year old high school kid slobbering over the Sears bra catalog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with that ? she is a beautiful young lady
Click to expand...


I totally agree.  And she's really sweet too.  I was just laughing to myself at the 43 PaGES of "Schwetty likes," Shwetty prints, Schwetty want more!  I find it amusing and a bit juvenile, that's all.  Not slamming the guy.


----------



## Trever1t

jwbryson1 said:


> Schwetty, dude, no offense but you remind me of a 17 year old high school kid slobbering over the Sears bra catalog.





Oh come on, give him a little credit will ya??







he's actually 18!!


----------



## biggoron

(grabs popcorn)


----------



## gsgary

jwbryson1 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schwetty, dude, no offense but you remind me of a 17 year old high school kid slobbering over the Sears bra catalog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with that ? she is a beautiful young lady
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I totally agree.  And she's really sweet too.  I was just laughing to myself at the 43 PaGES of "Schwetty likes," Shwetty prints, Schwetty want more!  I find it amusing and a bit juvenile, that's all.  Not slamming the guy.
Click to expand...



I wasn't having a go just fun :thumbup:


----------



## gsgary

Trever1t said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schwetty, dude, no offense but you remind me of a 17 year old high school kid slobbering over the Sears bra catalog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on, give him a little credit will ya??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's actually 18!!
Click to expand...


He must have had a big paper round from the shots i have seen of him


----------



## jwbryson1

She is pretty damn hot.  I just don't print out her photos.


----------



## Robin Usagani

dude.. i like the posts to encourage more new posts.. and it works.  Why do you have to spoil it?  You really believed me when I said I printed it?  Wow.


----------



## Derrel

Schwettylens said:


> dude.. i like the posts to encourage more new posts.. and it works.  Why do you have to spoil it?  You really believed me when I said I printed it?  Wow.



Come on dude....we ALL believed you when you wrote that you were printing it. "the boy who cried wolf" keeps popping into my mind. Wonder why??? Schwetty likes e.rose...schwetty likes all babes...schewetty likes...self shot hot girls...hot mirror girl...sexy girlies....hmmm...where are these TPF search terms coming from....


----------



## Robin Usagani

OK.. you are right derrel.  I printed the photos when everyone at the office is gone to have lunch  .


----------



## gsgary

Schwettylens said:


> OK.. you are right derrel.  I printed the photos when everyone at the office is gone to have lunch  .



Print me one :thumbup: or should i say a pair


----------



## jwbryson1

Derrel said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> dude.. i like the posts to encourage more new posts.. and it works.  Why do you have to spoil it?  You really believed me when I said I printed it?  Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on dude....we ALL believed you when you wrote that you were printing it. "the boy who cried wolf" keeps popping into my mind. Wonder why??? Schwetty likes e.rose...schwetty likes all babes...schewetty likes...self shot hot girls...hot mirror girl...sexy girlies....hmmm...where are these TPF search terms coming from....
Click to expand...


There's not much to add.  Derrel nailed it.


----------



## Trever1t

Excuse me. I come her to look at my co-forum hotties. Can you dudes please get the #@$k out of here with the silly highschool drama and let's get back on track!  



Thank you!


----------



## Robin Usagani

right..  I stalk the girls here and give people my real identity..  Brilliant!  I also posts pictures of my kids.  Someone needs to chillax.


----------



## Trever1t

the next hombre to post here gets a real arsewhoopin'!


----------



## jwbryson1

Trever1t said:


> the next hombre to post here gets a real arsewhoopin'!



Seems you scared everybody away.


----------



## Trever1t

I'm one big 2 gun somofabeetch!


Let the ladies feel comfortable, that's my motto


----------



## gsgary

Trever1t said:


> I'm one big 2 gun somofabeetch!
> 
> 
> Let the ladies feel comfortable, that's my motto



Get a grip, some of the ladies love a bit of banter


----------



## Compaq

On the wet shaving forum, everyone is gents. I've thought about it before, everyone could learn much from that place. Some guy even sent me some shaving soap samples after a thread I posted about a few brands.


----------



## Geaux

lol, who goes to a shaving forum?

Didn't even realize things like that existed.


----------



## MissCream

Here's something for you to print Schwetty!


----------



## ghache

Derrel said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> dude.. i like the posts to encourage more new posts.. and it works. Why do you have to spoil it? You really believed me when I said I printed it? Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on dude....we ALL believed you when you wrote that you were printing it. "the boy who cried wolf" keeps popping into my mind. Wonder why??? Schwetty likes e.rose...schwetty likes all babes...schewetty likes...self shot hot girls...hot mirror girl...sexy girlies....hmmm...where are these TPF search terms coming from....
Click to expand...


says the dude who have "nerves" problem. you shouldnt be saying ****.


----------



## Trever1t

MissCream said:


> Here's something for you to print Schwetty!




Ahh, you Miss are too hawt!


----------



## Robin Usagani

Now jwbryson1 is liking the photo?  Must be a stalker!  Thanks Rebecca.  Unfortunately I ran out of paper.


----------



## MissCream

Schwettylens said:


> Now jwbryson1 is liking the photo?  Must be a stalker!  Thanks Rebecca.  Unfortunately I ran out of paper.



Toilet paper!!! Bam.


----------



## jwbryson1

MissCream said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now jwbryson1 is liking the photo?  Must be a stalker!  Thanks Rebecca.  Unfortunately I ran out of paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toilet paper!!! Bam.
Click to expand...


G-R-O-S-S!  But likely highly accurate.


----------



## MissCream

It was a joke


----------



## Geaux

I think the picture on the bottom left is inappropriate...you should remove it.







.....................


----------



## Robin Usagani

Totally inappropriate.  You shouldn't be drinking a Corona extra.  Should be Corona light.


----------



## ghache

Schwetty, next time i go back in the maritimes, you should come  then we could go see misscream and get drunk :lmao:


----------



## Compaq

Geaux said:


> I think the picture on the bottom left is inappropriate...you should remove it.




Tattooed


----------



## mommy-medic

Be kind...


----------



## Compaq

For real, mommy-medic?


----------



## mommy-medic

Um- I'm not sure what you mean. (I've been a lurker for a while and know how quickly things can get brutal). If it is frowned upon to post a "siggie" like that then I apologize. If you're asking if I am being serious, then yes I'm for real.


----------



## gsgary

MissCream said:


> Here's something for you to print Schwetty!




I had a PM from him a few days ago and he has left the forum


----------



## gsgary

mommy-medic said:


> Be kind...



Looking good


----------



## Compaq

Just impressed by all the stuff you are  :thumbsup:


----------



## mommy-medic

Awwww.... Thanks. I LOVE it and wouldn't trade it for the world. 

I haven't updated it in a long time, but used to blog about work- http://www.mommy-medic.blogspot.com/

I have beach pics too but I'm not brave enough to share. although my 9 year old did do a good job with my camera....


----------



## flameshots

gsgary said:


> mommy-medic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be kind...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good
Click to expand...


That's awesome! I had to look at your profile closely. We have a Cherokee county Fire department here in Atlanta. Same pierce Engines with the same paint scheme. Great shots.


----------



## mrpink

mommy-medic said:


> I have beach pics too but I'm not brave enough to share.....


And they say firefighters are tough.....p!nK


----------



## mommy-medic

flameshots said:
			
		

> That's awesome! I had to look at your profile closely. We have a Cherokee county Fire department here in Atlanta. Same pierce Engines with the same paint scheme. Great shots.




Metro Atlanta- yeah. I've been with them 6 years. I've been housed at bridge mill, Woodstock, waleska, and now ball ground. They usually move people every year or so. You work for the city?


----------



## MissCream

Love it mommy-medic! Your bad ass lol!


----------



## mommy-medic

mrpink said:
			
		

> And they say firefighters are tough.....p!nK


















All taken by my kiddos- think they took 628493615 shots and I was able to find a couple decent ones.


----------



## MissCream

mommy-medic said:


> mrpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they say firefighters are tough.....p!nK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All taken by my kiddos- think they took 628493615 shots and I was able to find a couple decent ones.
Click to expand...


Kiddos???? I have one child and I would die for your body!


----------



## mommy-medic

Lol. Yeah I have 3 girls- 12, 10, and 4. Those pics were at the height of my divorce and losing my home so working out was all I had for stress. I'm presently about 20 pounds squishier but working to rectify that.


----------



## JMBriggs

A crappy, blurry, mirror pic of my halloween costume... and yes.. I am standing on the john. Lol.


----------



## e.rose

Schwetty told me to update my picture in this thread (although, I'm not even sure if the original is still here... I think it got wiped with my other profile by accident  )

This is my addition.

I'm too unmotivated to set up a decent self-portrait right now.   
.
.
.
Kitty and I are sitting right now watching TV... because I can't sleep and he's my insomnia buddy. 

Notice the fantastic usage of on-camera-phone flash.

Brilliant, right?


----------



## tingeliM

old one but I haven't changed all that much..^^


----------



## mommy-medic

E.rose- kitty looks like mr tough guy!  he's awesome.


----------



## 12sndsgood

mommy-medic said:


> Lol. Yeah I have 3 girls- 12, 10, and 4. Those pics were at the height of my divorce and losing my home so working out was all I had for stress. I'm presently about 20 pounds squishier but working to rectify that.



even with an extra 20lbs of squishyness you still have nothing at all to be ashamed about.


----------



## e.rose

mommy-medic said:


> E.rose- kitty looks like mr tough guy!  he's awesome.



Hahaha, thank you!  He's quite the sweetheart, but does like to play rough once in a while, haha.  He has no claws either and he's affectively fighting the other young male (who *has* claws and is twice his size, haha) in the house for title of Alpha cat as the current cat with that title is getting old.


----------



## Geaux

This thread needs moar skanky halloween costumes....


----------



## MissCream

Good old orange glow processing courtesy of my friend the bee.




11259_519248251335_115400125_31029052_4876525_n by Ms. Cream, on Flickr


----------



## indioli

Me and my babies.  It's the only photo of myself (other than arty ones) that I have on my laptop!


----------



## flameshots

mommy-medic said:


> flameshots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome! I had to look at your profile closely. We have a Cherokee county Fire department here in Atlanta. Same pierce Engines with the same paint scheme. Great shots.
> 
> 
> 
> Metro Atlanta- yeah. I've been with them 6 years. I've been housed at bridge mill, Woodstock, waleska, and now ball ground. They usually move people every year or so. You work for the city?
Click to expand...

Ha ha. Did I miss something or did your "location" show you from Ohio or something? That's why I wrote that post. LOL I'm actually a Captain with The City of Alpharetta. I grew up in Cherokee county. I was actually a Lieutenant with the City of Holly Springs Volunteer fire....... Back in the day. Bridge Mill wasn't even a thought back then, much less the fire station.LOL. Great to meet a fellow photog from the fire service.


----------



## Trever1t

MissCream said:


> Good old orange glow processing courtesy of my friend the bee.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rebeccacream/6307110028/
> 11259_519248251335_115400125_31029052_4876525_n by Ms. Cream, on Flickr



More from this set, please?


----------



## camz

MissCream said:


> Good old orange glow processing courtesy of my friend the bee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11259_519248251335_115400125_31029052_4876525_n by Ms. Cream, on Flickr



Misscream funny how I just saw your# 1 fan Mr. Usagani on two other forums today...you should tell him you posted this for good ol' time sake


----------



## gsgary

camz said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good old orange glow processing courtesy of my friend the bee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11259_519248251335_115400125_31029052_4876525_n by Ms. Cream, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misscream funny how I just saw your# 1 fan Mr. Usagani on two other forums today...you should tell him you posted this for good ol' time sake
Click to expand...


He pmed me and said he was leaving here and probably not coming back


----------



## Ron Evers

We will have to go down east next year for sure.


----------



## camz

gsgary said:


> He pmed me and said he was leaving here and probably not coming back




I'll probably see him around because he's pretty active on the other sites. But another one bites the dust! 

Makes me wonder who the longest active member in TPF is...we tend to turn over members here like hotcakes.


----------



## cccott3

What are some other good sites?


----------



## dots

Not sure but i remember Terri has been on here since years ago - 2003. I thought she posted just recently.




camz said:


> Makes me wonder who the longest active member in TPF is...we tend to turn over members here like hotcakes.


----------



## Ron Evers

cccott3 said:


> What are some other good sites?



It depends on your interests.  There are camera specific forums i.e. ,Pentax etc, general by type, such as m4/3 & one I like for manual focus lenses.


----------



## unpopular

Wow. Another forum I belong to (not photo related) an attractive female member posted images of herself having sex, real explicit pornographic stuff - and yet, guys here get WAY more excited about women in bikinis or even tight t-shirts.

Photographers really are a bunch of nerds.


----------



## e.rose

unpopular said:


> Wow. Another forum I belong to (not photo related) an attractive female member posted images of herself having sex, real explicit pornographic stuff - and yet, guys here get WAY more excited about women in bikinis or even tight t-shirts.
> 
> Photographers really are a bunch of nerds.



What the hell kind of forums are you going to?


----------



## JWellman

e.rose said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Another forum I belong to (not photo related) an attractive female member posted images of herself having sex, real explicit pornographic stuff - and yet, guys here get WAY more excited about women in bikinis or even tight t-shirts.
> 
> Photographers really are a bunch of nerds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell kind of forums are you going to?
Click to expand...


I was thinking the same thing!!!!!


----------



## unpopular

e.rose said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Another forum I belong to (not photo related) an attractive female member posted images of herself having sex, real explicit pornographic stuff - and yet, guys here get WAY more excited about women in bikinis or even tight t-shirts.
> 
> Photographers really are a bunch of nerds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell kind of forums are you going to?
Click to expand...


LMAO! What I can tell you is that it's not a porno forum! 

It's actually a drugs and psychedelics forum, except that all the members have grown up and don't do any drugs anymore. So now we mostly discuss lawn care and retirement communities - which doesn't seem to be attracting the psychedelic-consuming demographic.

I think tho that maybe there would be more discussion if there was a supply of viagra available.


----------



## dots

unpopular said:


> [
> It's actually a drugs and psychedelics forum, except that all the members have grown up and don't do any drugs anymore. So now we mostly discuss lawn care and retirement communities - which doesn't seem to be attracting the psychedelic-consuming demographic.
> 
> I think tho that maybe there would be more discussion if there was a supply of viagra available.


----------



## MissCream

Schwetty,s gone? :,(


----------



## Trever1t

e.rose said:


> What the hell kind of forums are you going to?



Yes, pray tell, we all want to know


----------



## unpopular

LOL~ I already did!

wooowhee! all this has got me excited! Now. who wants to cyber?


----------



## LaFoto

MissCream said:


> Schwetty,s gone? :,(



I'm thinking the same ... and no good-byes, no reasons given (to me). Sniff...

And to whoever was asking: I've been a member for quite some time now, and I'm still here, AND showing "my face" (this time not literally, no new photos to be had just now) still fairly regularly. Good? Or good? ;-)


----------



## Vtec44

unpopular said:


> Wow. Another forum I belong to (not photo related) an attractive female member posted images of herself having sex, real explicit pornographic stuff - and yet, guys here get WAY more excited about women in bikinis or even tight t-shirts.
> 
> Photographers really are a bunch of nerds.



Oh snap, I think I'm on that same forum.


----------



## 12sndsgood

unpopular said:


> Wow. Another forum I belong to (not photo related) an attractive female member posted images of herself having sex, real explicit pornographic stuff - and yet, guys here get WAY more excited about women in bikinis or even tight t-shirts.
> 
> Photographers really are a bunch of nerds.




no. this is the internet. if you want porn you can find it in an instant. any nerd knows that. lol


----------



## Ron Evers

And you can find it when your not looking.


----------



## 12sndsgood

thats true too lol..


----------



## Dao

Ron Evers said:


> And you can find it when your not looking.



So true!


----------



## Dao

LaFoto said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schwetty,s gone? :,(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking the same ... and no good-byes, no reasons given (to me). Sniff...
> 
> And to whoever was asking: I've been a member for quite some time now, and I'm still here, AND showing "my face" (this time not literally, no new photos to be had just now) still fairly regularly. Good? Or good? ;-)
Click to expand...


Yes, you need to stay here and post so that nobody can beat your post count!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

There was porn on this site recently, and it wasn't even good images


----------



## Village Idiot

MissCream said:


> Schwetty,s gone? :,(



He's trolling over on POTN. I've seen several of his post there.


----------



## gsgary

unpopular said:


> Wow. Another forum I belong to (not photo related) an attractive female member posted images of herself having sex, real explicit pornographic stuff - and yet, guys here get WAY more excited about women in bikinis or even tight t-shirts.
> 
> Photographers really are a bunch of nerds.



Leaves more to the imagination


----------



## MissCream

gsgary said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Another forum I belong to (not photo related) an attractive female member posted images of herself having sex, real explicit pornographic stuff - and yet, guys here get WAY more excited about women in bikinis or even tight t-shirts.
> 
> Photographers really are a bunch of nerds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaves more to the imagination
Click to expand...


Yeah that is just plain trashy. Very very very very very very trashy.


----------



## unpopular

MissCream said:


> Yeah that is just plain trashy. Very very very very very very trashy.



I am not sure that "trashy" is the right word for this girl. Crack addicted, maybe....

Actually, she's kind of a total mess.



unpopular said:


> Wow. Another forum I belong to (not photo related) an attractive female member posted images of herself having sex, real explicit pornographic stuff - and yet, guys here get WAY more excited about women in bikinis or even tight t-shirts.
> 
> Photographers really are a bunch of nerds.



I think that's just something old guys say after their wife makes them throw out their playboys ... "reeeeaaaaallllyyyy. it's better this way"


----------



## paul85224

mishele said:


> This should get the girls a couple more comments.....lol



"Do these pants make me look fat?"


----------



## Jakefreese

paul85224 said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should get the girls a couple more comments.....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do these pants make me look fat?"
Click to expand...

 
That was the picture !   Wow.

Sent by smoke signals


----------



## naptime

ok ladies...

seeings how the guys thread has been revived....


----------



## BlackSheep

Mishele's photo is a pretty tough act to follow, bud.

But I think I'm up to the challenge.....

Taa Daa!!!







I'm the one with the hat, lol


----------



## naptime

why the long face?


----------



## BlackSheep

heh heh heh


----------



## o hey tyler

naptime said:


> why the long face?



I see what you did there.


----------



## Tracybug

It is so nice to put faces to all of the names....So figured I should jump in....This is the only recent picture of me on my computer....





6015_1210649780079_1043785835_30665907_5100106_n by joecrisjon, on Flickr


----------



## LightSpeed

AprilEye said:


> Ok, I'll play




Woahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Hello April. I am LightSpeed. By chance are you single?
The reason I ask is because I'm every woman's type.


----------



## gsgary

LightSpeed said:


> AprilEye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> Hello April. I am LightSpeed. By chance are you single?
> The reason I ask is because I'm every woman's type.
Click to expand...



Going by your posts your a "fly by night"  get the pun


----------



## ph0enix

bentcountershaft said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> :love:  wow your welcome here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ghache said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will you marry me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Subtle.
Click to expand...


Yet creepy! :lmao:


----------



## Corvphotography

Mommy-Medic.......WOW~fantastic figure.  im a dude and id kill for that body ha ha ha ha


----------



## jowensphoto

ph0enix said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> :love:  wow your welcome here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ghache said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will you marry me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Subtle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet creepy! :lmao:
Click to expand...



hahahaha, I remember that conversation...lol


----------



## ph0enix

jowensphoto said:


> ph0enix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> 
> Subtle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet creepy! :lmao:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha, I remember that conversation...lol
Click to expand...


Well, if you're not prego anymore, maybe you could give it a shot ...JUST KIDDING!!!


----------



## Corvphotography

Jowensphoto, where in VA are you?


----------



## jowensphoto

No longer preggo! Proud Mommy to a baby girl!

If you don't mind, I'm going a bit before posting any self photos. Pregnancy was NOT kind to my body. Although, it may give me a chance to work on my PP skills lol



> Jowensphoto, where in VA are you?



Good ol' Herndon! Hope it's warmer down there in VA Beach than it is up here! It was like 7 degrees when I got up yesterday


----------



## Corvphotography

well to be honest , im off today so im still in bed watching ESPN and The Price is Right ha ha.  IDK how it feels. I need to get my but up!  How far is Herndon from SOuth Riding? or Alexandria.  I have family in both those spots.


----------



## Stanza

hehe


----------



## jowensphoto

Not far from South Riding. 

Alexandria...ugh. Like 40 minutes, I think? Traffic is so bad around there I only go when absolutely necessary (so luckily, like, never!)


----------



## Corvphotography

Awesome.  I love Northern, VA.  Atleast during the winter.  I have to be near a beach during the summer of course lol. Congrats on the baby!!


----------



## cannpope

Old pic of my son and I


----------



## shortpants

With the husband...


----------



## jowensphoto

Here's me @ 22 weeks:


----------



## Robin Usagani

Dont forget to do prego boudoir like Demi Moore and Britney Spears!  




jowensphoto said:


> Here's me @ 22 weeks:


----------



## unpopular

ohhhhhh! you're a woman.

The spice girls thing isn't nearly as bad knowing that!


----------



## jowensphoto

Schwetty- that's an old pic! My baby is 2 months now. I'll do that for the next one 



> The spice girls thing isn't nearly as bad knowing that!



LOL


----------



## Robin Usagani

Well.. do a normal boudoir then LOL.  Congrats on the baby!



jowensphoto said:


> Schwetty- that's an old pic! My baby is 2 months now. I'll do that for the next one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spice girls thing isn't nearly as bad knowing that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## unpopular

Schwettylens said:


> Well.. do a normal boudoir then LOL.  Congrats on the baby!



LMAO. Yeah. I think most of the guys here would agree that is DEFINITELY what you should be doing.


----------



## ph0enix

jowensphoto said:


> If you don't mind, I'm going a bit before posting any self photos. Pregnancy was NOT kind to my body. Although, it may give me a chance to work on my PP skills lol



In case this is directed at me, I meant giving the creepy guy a shot with his proposal 
Congratulations on the baby girl!!!


----------



## ph0enix

jowensphoto said:


> Here's me @ 22 weeks:



You looked great!


----------



## jowensphoto

Schwettylens said:


> Well.. do a normal boudoir then LOL.  Congrats on the baby!


I'm gonna be behind the camera for awhile. Need p90x to whip my arse back into shape before all that lol 

Thanks for the congrats!



> Congratulations on the baby girl!!!



Thank youuuuuu! I'm so in love with her


----------



## jowensphoto

ph0enix said:


> In case this is directed at me, I meant giving the creepy guy a shot with his proposal
> Congratulations on the baby girl!!!



Haha, sorry fellas, I'm off the market


----------



## ph0enix

jowensphoto said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well.. do a normal boudoir then LOL.  Congrats on the baby!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be behind the camera for awhile. Need p90x to whip my arse back into shape before all that lol
> 
> Thanks for the congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the baby girl!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank youuuuuu! I'm so in love with her
Click to expand...


I have two girls. The older one is 9yo, the younger 18 months.  I know what you mean.


----------



## unpopular

jowensphoto said:


> Thank youuuuuu! I'm so in love with her



My three year old poured himself a glass of milk this morning WITHOUT SPILLING. Parenthood is awesome, while it does get harder don't listen to those idiots who are so negative about it - because it gets better, too.


----------



## jowensphoto

Unpopular- that's friggin awesome! 

I love being Mommy. It's crazy how a big toothless grin can turn your day around!

As for the nay-sayers, they can s my non-existent d


----------



## shortpants

Jowensphoto you looked great pregnant  Mine is 4 and I'm still not back into shape, I should probably get on that


----------



## jowensphoto

shortpants said:


> Jowensphoto you looked great pregnant  Mine is 4 and I'm still not back into shape, I should probably get on that



Thanks  I got HUGE after about 30 weeks. Baby girl was 9 lbs 7 oz (and I'm 5'2", normally about 110).

Kind of dreading P90X... I got preggo 2 weeks into it! I'm guessing because I ate healthy, wasn't smoking, and didn't drink for the whole time. We call it pregnant 90x


----------



## jowensphoto

Cannpope- your little man is adorable! love those cheeks


----------



## naptime

my daughter is 16 and I'M still not back into shape either!! i still look 9 months pregnant!

oh wait... this is the girls thread...


on the plus side, my daughter learned to pour herself a glass of milk without spilling it too... last week.


----------



## tirediron

naptime said:


> my daughter is 16 and I'M still not back into shape either!! i still look 9 months pregnant!
> 
> oh wait... this is the girls thread...
> 
> 
> on the plus side, my daughter learned to pour herself a glass of milk without spilling it too... last week.


If she cooks any of your food, I would check it VERY carefully for the next few weeks and maybe sleep with one eye open for a while too!


----------



## fsquare

unpopular said:


> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank youuuuuu! I'm so in love with her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My three year old poured himself a glass of milk this morning WITHOUT SPILLING. Parenthood is awesome, while it does get harder don't listen to those idiots who are so negative about it - because it gets better, too.
Click to expand...


It gets a lot better. My daughter just turned two and "conversations" we have are something special. To add, she is fully potty trained already.


----------



## ph0enix

naptime said:


> on the plus side, my daughter learned to pour herself a glass of milk without spilling it too... last week.



My 9yo still spills it every once in a while but we threadjacked.  Oh well!


----------



## jowensphoto

I'll get us back on track. Another oldie.

Me at Bears Den | Flickr - Photo Sharing! -- link b/c it's not my work


----------



## paigew

me and one of my two kiddos


----------



## jowensphoto

omg, look at all that hair!!! are you using a moby?


----------



## paigew

jowensphoto said:


> omg, look at all that hair!!! are you using a moby?



its sort of like a moby. Its a woven wrap which doesn't sag or stretch like a moby would which makes it safe for back carries


----------



## jowensphoto

Ah, okay. I didn't think the moby could be used for back carrying, that's why I asked! Your little one is adorable


----------



## PaigeRobinson

This is me at my work christmas party a few weeks ago.


----------



## biggoron

In the words of Jay Sherman, "hachi machi" !


----------



## Robin Usagani

PaigeRobinson is my new favorite poster.  Hell.. even her last name is my first name.  LOL



PaigeRobinson said:


> This is me at my work christmas party a few weeks ago.


----------



## unpopular

Robinson Schwetty does have a nice ring to it.


----------



## biggoron

Does he sell chocolate balls? Schwetty Balls?


----------



## unpopular

Don't forget about salty schwetty balls.


----------



## JClishe

PaigeRobinson said:


> This is me at my work christmas party a few weeks ago.



Not a bad 2nd post.


----------



## Hereindallas

MissCream said:


> Heres a picture I was originally going to post but I thought there was too much boob, but hey, I don't care any more!
> I need the erose duck face badge for this one!


I am just scrolling through this thread but this is a great picture.  Kapow.


----------



## Geaux

[creepy] New London chick is pretty cute!   [/creepy]


----------



## Trever1t

MissCream said:


> Heres a picture I was originally going to post but I thought there was too much boob, but hey, I don't care any more!
> I need the erose duck face badge for this one!






No such thing as too much boob, silly!


----------



## Ocho_1

Trever1t said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a picture I was originally going to post but I thought there was too much boob, but hey, I don't care any more!
> I need the erose duck face badge for this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No such thing as too much boob*, silly!
Click to expand...


Agreed!


----------



## paigew

funny how the sexy girl photos are the most popular on here


----------



## Trever1t

normal, who doesn't love a pretty face


----------



## paigew

Trever1t said:


> normal, who doesn't love a pretty face



here is my sexy girl pic so i can be a cool girl too  I tried to find one with as much boob as possible (besides breastfeeding pics)


----------



## Trever1t

Bigger please?


----------



## Robin Usagani

paigew said:


> funny how the sexy girl photos are the most popular on here




I was giving 'like' to every photo posted but a member name jwbrison thought I was a creep.


----------



## o hey tyler

Whoever got to this thread by searching "my boobs.gif" please make yourself known.


----------



## Trever1t

Guilty!

Wait, Schwetty, you aren't? :hug::


----------



## shortpants

Trever1t said:


> normal, who doesn't love a pretty face


You know you want to say rack, not face. lol.


----------



## ph0enix

Trever1t said:


> normal, who doesn't love a pretty face



...or too much boob.


----------



## ph0enix

paigew said:


> besides breastfeeding pics)



You killed the spirit of the sexy talk with this comment


----------



## ph0enix

Schwettylens said:


> jwbrison thought I was a creep.



No comment.


----------



## paigew

ph0enix said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> 
> besides breastfeeding pics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You killed the spirit of the sexy talk with this comment
Click to expand...


HA! See...there is a thing as too much boob :lmao:


----------



## ph0enix

paigew said:


> ph0enix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paigew said:
> 
> 
> 
> besides breastfeeding pics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You killed the spirit of the sexy talk with this comment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HA! See...there is a thing as too much boob :lmao:
Click to expand...


Only when it's squirting milk!


----------



## Redbaron

Just stumbled on this thread and read the lot while thinking about getting ready for work.... great work girls, each and every one of you. Funny how the girls look a lot better than the guys.

Have a good weekend :thumbup:


----------



## biggoron

ph0enix said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph0enix said:
> 
> 
> 
> You killed the spirit of the sexy talk with this comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HA! See...there is a thing as too much boob :lmao:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only when it's squirting milk!
Click to expand...


....... O _ O


----------



## Ocho_1

Redbaron said:


> Just stumbled on this thread and read the lot while thinking about getting ready for work.... great work girls, each and every one of you. *Funny how the girls look a lot better than the guys.
> *
> Have a good weekend :thumbup:



really?? I've always seen it that way, lol.


----------



## paigew

Redbaron said:


> Funny how the girls look a lot better than the guys.



thats because us girls are awesome


----------



## jwbryson1

Schwettylens said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> 
> funny how the sexy girl photos are the most popular on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was giving 'like' to every photo posted but a member name jwbrison thought I was a creep.
Click to expand...


It's jwbryson1 and you ARE a creep (some of the time---not always).


----------



## Robin Usagani

Why am I a creep for liking female members posting their pic?  You are starting to creep me out.



jwbryson1 said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paigew said:
> 
> 
> 
> funny how the sexy girl photos are the most popular on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was giving 'like' to every photo posted but a member name jwbrison thought I was a creep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's jwbryson1 and you ARE a creep (some of the time---not always).
Click to expand...


----------



## jwbryson1

Schwettylens said:


> Why am I a creep for liking female members posting their pic?  You are starting to creep me out.
> 
> 
> 
> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was giving 'like' to every photo posted but a member name jwbrison thought I was a creep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's jwbryson1 and you ARE a creep (some of the time---not always).
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Don't be so touchy.  You brought me up.  I just call them as I see them.


----------



## Robin Usagani

I brought you? LOL... just fk off.


----------



## biggoron

wheres my popcorn


----------



## Robin Usagani

biggoron said:


> wheres my popcorn


Bitter ate it all


----------



## o hey tyler

**** is about to get real.


----------



## jwbryson1

Schwettylens said:


> I brought you? LOL... just fk off.





Schwettylens said:


> I was giving 'like' to every photo posted but a member name jwbrison thought I was a creep.



Seems that way.


----------



## Trever1t

Can we p l e a s e just get back to gawking at lovely ladies?


Thank you.


----------



## jwbryson1

Trever1t said:


> Can we p l e a s e just get back to gawking at lovely ladies?
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Amen, brother.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Ill try not to gawk too much this time.



Trever1t said:


> Can we p l e a s e just get back to gawking at lovely ladies?
> 
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## ph0enix

Schwettylens said:


> Ill try not to gawk too much this time.



CREEP!


----------



## Robin Usagani

For my fans ph0enix and jwbryson1.


----------



## jwbryson1

Schwettylens said:


> For my fans ph0enix and jwbryson1.



HAWT!!!


----------



## ph0enix

Schwettylens said:


> For my fans ph0enix and jwbryson1.




Underexposed, composition needs work, out of focus and you're facing the wrong way.


----------



## Ron Evers

Schwettylens said:


> For my fans ph0enix and jwbryson1.




Your looking the wrong way.


----------



## cgipson1

hahahah.... nice of you to accomodate your detractors!


----------



## ph0enix

Ron Evers said:


> Your looking the wrong way.



Ron, I believe I beat you to it :lmao:


----------



## Trever1t

that's you Schwetty??? Wrong on too many levels....

1) you pull it off


----------



## JClishe




----------



## naptime

wait.. if schwetty is playing, so am i !!














17268_302825029187_512959187_4635137_3974243_n by jaythomson, on Flickr


----------



## Robin Usagani

^^ fake hair.. mine is all natural.  Your boobs look natural though.  I give you that.


----------



## NyGregg

Suggestion... the camera has a timer. Use a tripod and the timer to get a great photo of yourself without the camera being in the shot.


----------



## NyGregg

mwcfarms said:


> Alter_Ego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AprilEye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... How am i the only guy quoting this photo?
> Your Gorgeous!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Aprils smoking hawt but if i keep saying this Schwetty keeps telling me *Im bisexual*. :blushing:
Click to expand...




I can accept that...lol


----------



## Trever1t

Naptime and Schwetty....,make dieting easy. Now knock it off, I want more chica!


----------



## Diver_matt

I think April should spend more time in front of the camera!!  I love living in so cal!


----------



## GeorgieGirl

This thread is kinda outdated...some posters are MIA....

But I'm still around.... Hahahaha


----------



## unpopular

JClishe said:


>



Sociologists would say "Never underestimate the power of stupid in large groups of people"


----------



## IByte

anyone have the link to the "The Guys of TPF"?  Thanks


----------



## ph0enix

IByte said:


> anyone have the link to the "The Guys of TPF"?  Thanks


It was buried on page 3:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum-photo-gallery/231416-guys-tpf.html


----------



## ang1995

Me


----------



## Robin Usagani

Thank you for resurrecting the thread Angela!


----------



## ang1995

Haha you're welcome  I just need a better pic lol


----------



## jwbryson1

ph0enix said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone have the link to the "The Guys of TPF"?  Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> It was buried on page 3:
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum-photo-gallery/231416-guys-tpf.html
Click to expand...


This link is dead.


----------



## ljenningsphotog

Alright, I'm in!
Me and my hubby in December.  I had to set up the tripod for this one since I'm always on the other side of the lens!


----------



## Robin Usagani

^^^  Lucky hubby


----------



## ljenningsphotog

Schwettylens said:


> ^^^  Lucky hubby



Aww, thanks


----------



## TeeZeeMee

I dont always post pictures of myself in the wrong forum,
but when I do I make sure to strike a stupid pose


----------



## LuckySe7en

lol ^this made me laugh


----------



## ShootStuff

ang1995 said:


> Me
> 
> View attachment 4505



Great effect.  Black and white highlights the two main contrasting patterns.  The pattern of the shirt and that of the field.


----------



## IByte

OMG this thread lives! Lol


----------



## ang1995

ShootStuff said:
			
		

> Great effect.  Black and white highlights the two main contrasting patterns.  The pattern of the shirt and that of the field.



Thanks!  my sis took it for me with instructions and I edited


----------



## Village Idiot

lorigon27 said:


> View attachment 5021



You're one hideous female. I'm definitely not in to bald women.


----------



## o hey tyler

Hey men, you realize that you're posting in a thread titled "The Girls of TPF" when in fact there's a thread called "The Guys of TPF." 

If you've changed genders through surgical procedures, then the above info is not as relevant.


----------



## cgipson1

lorigon27 said:


> DUDE PIC



Uh.. Dude.. wrong thread! Seriously! Chicks only please!


----------



## molested_cow

ang1995 said:


> ShootStuff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great effect.  Black and white highlights the two main contrasting patterns.  The pattern of the shirt and that of the field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  my sis took it for me with instructions and I edited
Click to expand...



Need a tighter crop, if you know what I mean.


----------



## ang1995

molested_cow said:
			
		

> Need a tighter crop, if you know what I mean.



That would depend on what you actually mean


----------



## molested_cow

Oh wait, I quoted the wrong post lol! Sorry.


----------



## ang1995

Lol that makes more sense now  I was kinda lost lol


----------



## Stradawhovious

lorigon27 said:


> damn what a fail sorry everyone didnt look at the thread close enough i guess



Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## cgipson1

lorigon27 said:


> damn   what a fail      sorry everyone  didnt look at the thread close enough i guess



You realize that from now on we are all going to be wondering WHY you chose to post here, that way! Every time you post, we will be like "Oh.. it's THAT guy again!"   lol!  


Just kidding! You CAN delete that post if you try!    I know I would!


----------



## JClishe

Less talk, more pictures.


----------



## Joel_W

o hey tyler said:


> Hey men, you realize that you're posting in a thread titled "The Girls of TPF" when in fact there's a thread called "The Guys of TPF."
> 
> If you've changed genders through surgical procedures, then the above info is not as relevant.



Tyler, great post, you really made my day.


----------



## Robin Usagani

If I see this thread gets bumped again without a portrait of a female, A BUNNY IS GOING TO DIE!


----------



## Stradawhovious

Schwettylens said:


> If I see this thread gets bumped again without a portrait of a female, A BUNNY IS GOING TO DIE!



BUMP.

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## jonathon94

Bye Bye Bunny


----------



## IByte

Quick, someone throw me a wig!


----------



## OscarWilde

I Win


----------



## cgipson1

OscarWilde said:


> I Win



BE STILL MY BEATING HEART! WOW.. ah think ah am in puppy luv!


----------



## jms12886

Run girl he's a jerk!


----------



## o hey tyler

OscarWilde said:


> I Win



Thought for sure you were a dude with a name like OscarWilde on the forum.


----------



## JClishe

OscarWilde said:


> I Win



THANK YOU for getting this thread out of the awful rut it was in, it almost jumped the shark.


----------



## Village Idiot

OscarWilde said:


> I Win



Sorry, I'm not into pirates either.


----------



## jwbryson1

OscarWilde said:


> I Win



HAWT!


----------



## cgipson1

o hey tyler said:


> OscarWilde said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought for sure you were a dude with a name like OscarWilde on the forum.
Click to expand...


She is obviously a fan of literature! I had wondered after seeing her nickname here!  

as in "A dreamer is one who can only find his way by  moonlight, and his punishment is that he sees the dawn before the rest  of the world." 

​


----------



## OscarWilde

Yeah; I've been using the "persona" of Oscar Wilde for everything for a long time. I find it fitting to my personality more than my gender. Sure I could have a name like "Pink Princess" and then everyone would assume I'm a girl, but that's not me! This just works better


----------



## IByte

OscarWilde said:
			
		

> Yeah; I've been using the "persona" of Oscar Wilde for everything for a long time. I find it fitting to my personality more than my gender. Sure I could have a name like "Pink Princess" and then everyone would assume I'm a girl, but that's not me! This just works better



Potorait of Dorian Gray.......thumbsup


----------



## WhiskeyTango

PaigeRobinson said:


> This is me at my work christmas party a few weeks ago.


 
Sweet mother of God.

Can I have my Creep card now?  And, uh, why did it take until now to find this thread?!


----------



## FSJeffo

WhiskeyTango said:


> PaigeRobinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is me at my work christmas party a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet mother of God.
> 
> Can I have my Creep card now?  And, uh, why did it take until now to find this thread?!
Click to expand...


Has there ever been an internet forum that DIDN'T have 'this' thread. Good grief... lol

JM


----------



## cgipson1

FSJeffo said:


> WhiskeyTango said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaigeRobinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is me at my work christmas party a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet mother of God.
> 
> Can I have my Creep card now?  And, uh, why did it take until now to find this thread?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has there ever been an internet forum that DIDN'T have 'this' thread. Good grief... lol
> 
> JM
Click to expand...


True, dat!


----------



## jwbryson1

WhiskeyTango said:


> PaigeRobinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is me at my work christmas party a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet mother of God.
> 
> Can I have my Creep card now?  And, uh, why did it take until now to find this thread?!
Click to expand...


Ummmm...I'm going to have to go ahead and AGREE with you on that one....sproing!

:love:


----------



## jwbryson1

PaigeRobinson said:


> This is me at my work christmas party a few weeks ago.



Not only is this young lady absolutely beautiful, she's got a British accent!  Icing on the cake.  :smileys:


----------



## LuckySe7en

I think we have the most beautiful bunch of ladies on this forum.  Mad props to all of you


----------



## Robin Usagani

LuckySe7en said:


> I think we have the most beautiful bunch of ladies on this forum.  Mad props to all of you



Page #3, really hot...  red dress.


----------



## LuckySe7en

Schwettylens said:


> LuckySe7en said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we have the most beautiful bunch of ladies on this forum. Mad props to all of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page #3, really hot... red dress.
Click to expand...


she's the reason I joined this site


----------



## Mrgiggls

I can just imagine the headlines:

"Men from popular online photography forum die from exhaustion and dehydration after discovering porn"


----------



## Trever1t

Thanks Schwetty....made me go look back and .....:barf:


----------



## Robin Usagani

*Facepalm*


----------



## cgipson1

ewick said:


> Started at 215 lbs and here i am a year later at 175. I got this off FB cause i'm at the office (he-he-he) so thats why it looks crappy. We were about to shoot some rim lighting, broad lighting and remnant lighting so i took the opportunity to show off all the hard work i have put into my self.



and you Posted in the GIRLS thread, why????


----------



## Mrgiggls

*<< Screams & Faints*


----------



## ewick

cgipson1 said:


> ewick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started at 215 lbs and here i am a year later at 175. I got this off FB cause i'm at the office (he-he-he) so thats why it looks crappy. We were about to shoot some rim lighting, broad lighting and remnant lighting so i took the opportunity to show off all the hard work i have put into my self.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you Posted in the GIRLS thread, why????
Click to expand...


mostly cause I dont know how to read first and second cause i'm new. (slapping top of head)


----------



## Village Idiot

Mrgiggls said:


> *<< Screams & Faints*



*
I can post bigger than you!*


----------



## Alex_B

I suppose I should post some boudoir shot of myself now ...


----------



## jwbryson1

ewick said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ewick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started at 215 lbs and here i am a year later at 175. I got this off FB cause i'm at the office (he-he-he) so thats why it looks crappy. We were about to shoot some rim lighting, broad lighting and remnant lighting so i took the opportunity to show off all the hard work i have put into my self.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you Posted in the GIRLS thread, why????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mostly cause I dont know how to read first and second cause i'm new. (slapping top of head)
Click to expand...



*What are you......NEW?!    Hahahahaha!!  *eacesign:


----------



## ang1995

A couple more of me


----------



## uhlyssee

Why not?


----------



## llamatina




----------



## bscenefilms

Wifey at work.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Bump for new member inclusion.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Ok I'll woman up  I very very very much prefer to be behind the camera.
Me and my middle daughter at the cottage.


----------



## pgriz

PixelRabbit said:


> Ok I'll woman up  I very very very much prefer to be behind the camera.
> Me and my middle daughter at the cottage.



Um, so which one is you?


----------



## Blairg

I'm in


----------



## pgriz

Blair, wrong thread!!!


----------



## kundalini

> Um, so which one is you?


My thoughts also.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Aw you guys are the best lol
I'll play   I'm on the right.


----------



## pgriz

Well Judi, you must be like my wife...  The years lie lightly upon her shoulders, and she's even more beautiful now than when I met her 34 years ago. 

 Your husband is a lucky man.  Your daughters are lucky too.


----------



## yerlem

This is what I look like when I wake up from a nap


----------



## IByte

yerlem said:
			
		

> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12425"/>
> 
> This is what I look like when I wake up from a nap



Lol you need some coffee lil lady lol.


----------



## Robin Usagani

what the heck is that behind you Yerlem?


----------



## yerlem

IByte said:


> yerlem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachments/photography-beginners-forum/12425-girls-tpf-vlaizas.jpg"/>
> 
> This is what I look like when I wake up from a nap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol you need some coffee lil lady lol.
Click to expand...


And a mirror.
And someone to remind me why I love camping.


----------



## yerlem

Schwettylens said:


> what the heck is that behind you Yerlem?



One of these


----------



## Robin Usagani

Ok.. now post some pictures a few hours after nap


----------



## PixelRabbit

pgriz said:


> Well Judi, you must be like my wife...  The years lie lightly upon her shoulders, and she's even more beautiful now than when I met her 34 years ago.
> 
> Your husband is a lucky man.  Your daughters are lucky too.



Thanks so much :hug::


----------



## Joel_W

PixelRabbit said:


> Ok I'll woman up  I very very very much prefer to be behind the camera.
> Me and my middle daughter at the cottage.




Judi,  Like I once told you, you and your daughter look more like sisters then mother and daughter.


----------



## jowensphoto

last summer

 21st birthday


----------



## jowensphoto

LOL I thought I deleted that last one.


----------



## IByte

jowensphoto said:
			
		

> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12450"/> last summer
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12449"/> 21st birthday



LOL!! bringing me to tears.


----------



## yerlem

LOL !

In this picture I am awake. Kinda. And I also had long hair. 



And I also have a picture doing this!


----------



## jowensphoto

yerlem! that is awesome! I love watching dancers using silks.

I need to dig up some old contortion phones.

IByte: LOL I can't believe that didn't delete! The second pic was after a drunken fail of whip cream pop or whatever it's called. The last... well I was just being my weird self.


----------



## cynthiav99

me now =) also me and my daughter with a couple of our chihuahuas


----------



## IByte

yerlem said:
			
		

> LOL !
> 
> In this picture I am awake. Kinda. And I also had long hair.
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12451"/>
> 
> And I also have a picture doing this!
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12452"/>



What a difference after a mining cup of coffee


----------



## Robin Usagani

awesome


----------



## Haya.H

I have probably over 1,000 pictures on my computer and none of me. So heres a wonderful, underexposed webcam shot.
It's 3 a.m see how one eye is smaller than the other?


----------



## PinkDoor

Me and sweetest boy!


----------



## Rosy

here goes nothing... me and Alex, one of my 4 kids




DSC_3602 by casualapproach, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1

Rosy said:


> here goes nothing... me and Alex, one of my 4 kids
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/68201746@N04/7474874076/
> DSC_3602 by casualapproach, on Flickr



Darn.. I didn't know you were cute!


----------



## Rosy

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Darn.. I didn't know you were cute!



Ha!!!..you are funny


----------



## e.rose

Hey, I haven't played this game for a while.

I think the last time I posted here was when I posted that really bad self-portrait... and then one of the mods accidentally wiped my account and all my posts with it... 

So I'm adding myself back in.


By the way, there's a LOT of sexy ladies up in here!!!!! 

Some fun I had IN FRONT of the camera, for a chance, whilst I was off being the prodigal daughter of TPF.  :lmao:
















(I freakin love doing that to my hair!  )


I iz not a model, but it was fun.  :lmao:


----------



## AMOMENT

mishele said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to say, bitterjewler...seeing you in this pic with such a friendly smile makes me think you might be soft on the inside after all!!  lol
Click to expand...


----------



## IByte

e.rose said:
			
		

> Hey, I haven't played this game for a while.
> 
> I think the last time I posted here was when I posted that really bad self-portrait... and then one of the mods accidentally wiped my account and all my posts with it...
> 
> So I'm adding myself back in.
> 
> By the way, there's a LOT of sexy ladies up in here!!!!!
> 
> Some fun I had IN FRONT of the camera, for a chance, whilst I was off being the prodigal daughter of TPF.  :lmao:
> 
> 
> (I freakin love doing that to my hair!  )
> 
> I iz not a model, but it was fun.  :lmao:



Loving the last one Rosebud, its just screaming firebrand lol.


----------



## e.rose

IByte said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I haven't played this game for a while.
> 
> I think the last time I posted here was when I posted that really bad self-portrait... and then one of the mods accidentally wiped my account and all my posts with it...
> 
> So I'm adding myself back in.
> 
> By the way, there's a LOT of sexy ladies up in here!!!!!
> 
> Some fun I had IN FRONT of the camera, for a chance, whilst I was off being the prodigal daughter of TPF.  :lmao:
> 
> 
> (I freakin love doing that to my hair!  )
> 
> I iz not a model, but it was fun.  :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the last one Rosebud, its just screaming firebrand lol.
Click to expand...


Firebrand?


----------



## IByte

e.rose said:
			
		

> Firebrand?



Tough, you speak your mind, mess with me and i'll punch the sh$% out of you.  You work hard and ya play hard lil lady .


----------



## e.rose

IByte said:
			
		

> Tough, you speak your mind, mess with me and i'll punch the sh$% out of you.  You work hard and ya play hard lil lady .



HAHA! Love it! 

And DON'T you forget it! layball:


----------



## IByte

e.rose said:
			
		

> HAHA! Love it!
> 
> And DON'T you forget it! layball:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3T_xeoGES8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Rock On!!


----------



## AMOMENT

My youngest daughter and I.  (I don't have any pic alone)  Clearly she steals the show anytime and anywhere.  =)


----------



## e.rose

IByte said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3T_xeoGES8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Rock On!!



Haha!


----------



## AMOMENT

e.rose said:


> Hey, I haven't played this game for a while.
> 
> I think the last time I posted here was when I posted that really bad self-portrait... and then one of the mods accidentally wiped my account and all my posts with it...
> 
> So I'm adding myself back in.
> 
> 
> By the way, there's a LOT of sexy ladies up in here!!!!!
> 
> Some fun I had IN FRONT of the camera, for a chance, whilst I was off being the prodigal daughter of TPF.  :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EROSE you seem like a blast..lol! Not a model?  You look great to me....


----------



## e.rose

Haha, thanks amoment


----------



## AMOMENT

LOL, no prob!  Soo...as most people on a photography site would say "a picture is worth a thousand words"...lol..and you seem cool and interesting! LMAO.  Typical people bore me..........haha


----------



## e.rose

AMOMENT said:
			
		

> LOL, no prob!  Soo...as most people on a photography site would say "a picture is worth a thousand words"...lol..and you seem cool and interesting! LMAO.  Typical people bore me..........haha



HAHA!  Well... I'm pretty crazy... That much I can tell you.  Whether or not people ENJOY my insane, sarcastic, neurotic personality... I'd say it's about a 50/50 split. 

But thanks again, haha


----------



## cgipson1

e.rose said:


> .



Printed! Under my pillow! Sweet dreams guaranteed!


----------



## Robin Usagani

Charlie!  Back off!  She is mine!


----------



## cgipson1

Schwettylens said:


> Charlie!  Back off!  She is mine!



You have Triplets, and a wife! 

I have a GF and Cat! I WIN!


----------



## e.rose

cgipson1 said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> [Insert Image]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Printed! Under my pillow! Sweet dreams guaranteed!
Click to expand...




Schwettylens said:


> Charlie!  Back off!  She is mine!





You guys crack me up.



cgipson1 said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie!  Back off!  She is mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have Triplets, and a wife!
> 
> I have a GF and Cat! I WIN!
Click to expand...


I *DO* like cats..... and I'm not so much a fan of kids........................ Uh oh Schwetty...


----------



## IByte

e.rose said:
			
		

> HAHA!  Well... I'm pretty crazy... That much I can tell you.  Whether or not people ENJOY my insane, sarcastic, neurotic personality... I'd say it's about a 50/50 split.
> 
> But thanks again, haha



:raising his hand:


----------



## unpopular

Gipson in 30-40 years:

83-year-old Iowa man arrested for prostitution - Crimesider - CBS News

Minus the creepy forced kissing part. And I'm pretty sure Gipson would be working the corner.


----------



## Joel_W

Charlie, I just knew that you and Swettylens would be all over this.


----------



## e.rose

unpopular said:


> Gipson in 30-40 years:
> 
> 83-year-old Iowa man arrested for prostitution - Crimesider - CBS News
> 
> Minus the creepy forced kissing part. And I'm pretty sure Gipson would be working the corner.



BAHAHAHAHA!

So wait, wait, wait...

The dude OWED money... and he thought he'd pay it back with SEX... that wasn't even ASKED for in the first place?


----------



## unpopular

LMAO. Yeah, he was reading Les Miserable and thought it would work.


----------



## cgipson1

unpopular said:


> Gipson in 30-40 years:
> 
> 83-year-old Iowa man arrested for prostitution - Crimesider - CBS News
> 
> Minus the creepy forced kissing part. And I'm pretty sure Gipson would be working the corner.



I ALREADY work the corner, biotch!   (hip wiggle)!


----------



## cgipson1

Joel_W said:


> Charlie, I just knew that you and Swettylens would be all over this.



that obvious, huh?    lol!


----------



## cgipson1

e.rose said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gipson in 30-40 years:
> 
> 83-year-old Iowa man arrested for prostitution - Crimesider - CBS News
> 
> Minus the creepy forced kissing part. And I'm pretty sure Gipson would be working the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> So wait, wait, wait...
> 
> The dude OWED money... and he thought he'd pay it back with SEX... that wasn't even ASKED for in the first place?
Click to expand...


Pretty sad, isn't it!  lol!


----------



## unpopular

Sounds more like he was a senile rapist than a prostitute.


----------



## e.rose

cgipson1 said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gipson in 30-40 years:
> 
> 83-year-old Iowa man arrested for prostitution - Crimesider - CBS News
> 
> Minus the creepy forced kissing part. And I'm pretty sure Gipson would be working the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ALREADY work the corner, biotch!   (hip wiggle)!
Click to expand...


BAHAHAHAHA!  

I IMAGINED THE HIP WIGGLE!  I DID!  :lmao:


----------



## cgipson1

e.rose said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gipson in 30-40 years:
> 
> 83-year-old Iowa man arrested for prostitution - Crimesider - CBS News
> 
> Minus the creepy forced kissing part. And I'm pretty sure Gipson would be working the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ALREADY work the corner, biotch!   (hip wiggle)!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> I IMAGINED THE HIP WIGGLE!  I DID!  :lmao:
Click to expand...


hahaha... yea.. imagine Lafayette from True Blood!    (my girlfriend says I'm a nut.. and that she isn't "paying" for it! lol!)


----------



## e.rose

cgipson1 said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ALREADY work the corner, biotch!   (hip wiggle)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> I IMAGINED THE HIP WIGGLE!  I DID!  :lmao:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hahaha... yea.. imagine Lafayette from True Blood!    (my girlfriend says I'm a nut.. and that she isn't "paying" for it! lol!)
Click to expand...


Not particularly.  I recall there being a character named that, but I only got into the 2nd ... MAYBE 3rd... season... as the website I was watching it on got busted and shut down.


----------



## mishele

***


----------



## Ernicus

^  Like

my like thingy seems to have disappeared.


----------



## IByte

mishele said:
			
		

> From the show I was in!!



Nice mishele, loving the new avatar also


----------



## MonicaBH

An oldie but a goodie, I think.

Taken by my bff as she was starting her career as a photographer.  I "modeled" (lol) for her a lot.


----------



## unpopular

you are either very young, or very fortunate.


----------



## MonicaBH

unpopular said:


> you are either very young, or very fortunate.



Who, me?


----------



## unpopular

You look like you're about 15 in that photo!


----------



## o hey tyler

unpopular said:


> You look like you're about 15 in that photo!



Do you usually find 15 year old girls attractive, bro?


----------



## MonicaBH

unpopular said:


> You look like you're about 15 in that photo!



Ha, thanks.  I think I was in my mid-20s, maybe 27?  So if I looked 15 then, it stands to reason that I only look 25 now (which I have been accused of more than once).


----------



## unpopular

o hey tyler said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look like you're about 15 in that photo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you usually find 15 year old girls attractive, bro?
Click to expand...


Not sure where you came up with that conclusion.


----------



## o hey tyler

unpopular said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look like you're about 15 in that photo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you usually find 15 year old girls attractive, bro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure where you came up with that conclusion.
Click to expand...


I'm just yanking your chain/shaking your rope/jostling your berries/scooping your ice/hemming your jeans/busting your balls/etc.


----------



## unpopular

LOL - So if I said "no" would I be insulting Monica?


----------



## o hey tyler

unpopular said:


> LOL - So if I said "no" would I be insulting Monica?



Oh, I'd reckon so.


----------



## MonicaBH

unpopular said:


> LOL - So if I said "no" would I be insulting Monica?



Let me assure you how much more it would take to insult me on teh intrawebz.  

You can call me unattractive, old, or unfortunate and that's fine BUT DO NOT INSULT MY PHOTOGRAPHS.  Then IT IS ON.


----------



## unpopular

I don't know how perverts can stand teenage girls, honestly.

---

LOL Monica - you were very attractive at 27. I'm sure you are very attractive now, as I am sure you were very attractive at 15, too.


----------



## unpopular

MonicaBH said:


> You can call me unattractive, old, or unfortunate and that's fine BUT DO NOT INSULT MY PHOTOGRAPHS.  Then IT IS ON.



Oh, when you get to my level of genius, you get used to it.


----------



## LaFoto

Oh. Oops. Wrong year, I'm afraid ... unattractive teenager from waaayyy back then to be seen. Sorry.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Reminds me of Velma from Scooby-doo...


----------



## stingx

JoshuaSimPhotography said:
			
		

> Reminds me of Velma from Scooby-doo...



LOL! Velma.


----------



## LaFoto

Oh. Must look that one up - don't know what or who you're talking about here, sorry.


----------



## tanya7x

Very rarely am I seen on this side of the lens! I would much rather be behind it taking the picture but just to play along heres one of me!!






DSC_0818 by tanya7x, on Flickr


----------



## raygunboost

Hahaha at the grin I laughed when I saw the photo X)


----------



## tanya7x

raygunboost said:


> Hahaha at the grin I laughed when I saw the photo X)




Is that a good thing or a bad thing lol??


----------



## Trever1t

LaFoto said:


> Oh. Must look that one up - don't know what or who you're talking about here, sorry.




https://www.google.com/search?q=vel...jqiQLu6IDoAg&ved=0CE4Q_AUoAQ&biw=1920&bih=967



 you don't know Scooby Doo? Where are you?


----------



## LaFoto

Trever1t said:


> you don't know Scooby Doo? Where are you?



In Germany! Where else?

But hey, thanks for the link. I now understand why you had to think of Velma, when you saw the 14-year-old me  - back in those days, though, Velma hadn't even been invented.


----------



## Alex_B

Trever1t said:


> you don't know Scooby Doo? Where are you?



Scooby who?



.. really not well known over here!


----------



## IByte

LaFoto said:
			
		

> In Germany! Where else?
> 
> But hey, thanks for the link. I now understand why you had to think of Velma, when you saw the 14-year-old me  - back in those days, though, Velma hadn't even been invented.



Netflix,  YouTube scooby doo.  I think you have some homework to do lol.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

LaFoto said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> 
> you don't know Scooby Doo? Where are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Germany! Where else?
> 
> But hey, thanks for the link. I now understand why you had to think of Velma, when you saw the 14-year-old me  - back in those days, though, Velma hadn't even been invented.
Click to expand...









MAYBE they based the character from you! Conspiracy theory alert!


----------



## unpopular

The Masons are in on it somehow.

btw Tanya - you're adorable!


----------



## ainsleyyip

It's my baby and me. She's a real darling =)







[/URL] IMG_0048 by Pixietots, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## janineh

My baby and me ;-)


----------



## Judobreaker

ainsleyyip said:


> It's my baby and me. She's a real darling =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] IMG_0048 by Pixietots, on Flickr[/IMG]




You're going to have to help us out a little here as this photo isn't really conclusive on what you look like, and your comment isn't helping...


Either you're a rather attractive young lady or you're a pretty damn smart dog.


----------



## Jaemie

Just me out shooting photos..


----------



## lizzys

It's the ultimate marketing scheme...


----------



## tirediron

lizzys said:


> View attachment 20284
> 
> It's the ultimate marketing scheme...


No need to carry a colour-wheel, just a mirror!


----------



## SoulfulRecover

lizzys said:


> View attachment 20284
> 
> It's the ultimate marketing scheme...



Is your hair actually dyed like this or is it some computer trickery?


----------



## Judobreaker

I think that'd be one heck of a good computer trick seeing as the hairs standing out a bit are dyed correctly too...


----------



## unpopular

I think she was born that way. A real rainbow child.


----------



## molested_cow

ainsleyyip said:


> It's my baby and me. She's a real darling =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] IMG_0048 by Pixietots, on Flickr[/IMG]





Until I saw the ring.......


----------



## lizzys

unpopular said:


> I think ishe was born that way. A real rainbow child.




I wish. The maintenance would be a hell of a lot easier!
No computer trickery... my hair is actually dyed like this. I touch it up once a month.


----------



## IByte

lizzys said:
			
		

> I wish. The maintenance would be a hell of a lot easier!
> No computer trickery... my hair is actually dyed like this. I touch it up once a month.



Lol very nice.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Very cool! My GF is looking at doing some kind of purple or pink like that. Any advice or suggestions?


----------



## mishele




----------



## charlie76

Mishele and her clone?


----------



## mishele

charlie76 said:


> Mishele and her clone?


Wouldn't that be fun......lol


----------



## pgriz

Soooo....  where's the leather and the whip?  Oh yeah, it's in the backpack, just in case.


----------



## mishele

pgriz said:


> Soooo....  where's the leather and the whip?  Oh yeah, it's in the backpack, just in case.



lol That's only my TPF attire.


----------



## lizzys

SoulfulRecover said:


> Very cool! My GF is looking at doing some kind of purple or pink like that. Any advice or suggestions?



Bleach first, even if she has blonde hair. Unless she wants dull color or something that will fade after a week... I leave mine in for about 6 hours (which is like 6x as long as the dye tells you to). Unnatural colors are not usually harmful to your hair - they actually are like a conditioner that temporarily stains. I like Manic Panic, but a lot of people would recommend Directions or Crazy Color over it for longer lasting. Always wash with cold water after dying (helps seal the color in longer). Sunlight fades it. Chlorine fades it... You can add a pinch of the dye to your conditioner to help keep the color looking fresh if she only does one color...

Hopefully that helps at least some what!


----------



## kundalini

mishele said:


>



Are you trying to hurl a fast ball with that grip there?    layball:


----------



## jwbryson1

mishele said:


>




Look at the size of that...er....that....um....that LENS!!   :shock:


----------



## amolitor

mishele said:


>



Good god, how much extra did you have to pay for the left-handed camera?


----------



## IByte

...peeper we know what you were looking at lol


----------



## mishele

Are you guys having fun? 
And don't question my grip.


----------



## IByte

mishele said:
			
		

> Are you guys having fun?
> And don't question my grip.



Not me Oo


----------



## bentcountershaft

mishele said:


> Are you guys having fun?
> And don't question my grip.



Don't worry, I dig the way you wrap you fingers around the shaft of the...wait.  Mind quickly descending to gutter.


----------



## kathyt

Whoa nelly!!!  This thread got a little crazy.  It went from here is me and my sweet kids and kittens to here is me and my nipples!  Hey, I say if you've got it flaunt it!  Go girls of TPF! (just keep the clothes on)


----------



## jwbryson1

kathythorson said:


> here is me and my nipples!  Hey, I say if you've got it flaunt it!  Go girls of TPF!




As one of the newer Noobs around here, Ms. Thorson, I believe you need to post some more images of yourself for us men of TPF to ogle.  :heart:


Your TPF image is TOO SMALL  Please proceed.  Thanks for your understanding...:mrgreen:


----------



## Judobreaker

amolitor said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good god, how much extra did you have to pay for the left-handed camera?
Click to expand...



Actually it's not the left-handed camera that's expensive...
Have you noticed the brand? Nonac... That's expensive shizzle, left-handed or not!


----------



## kathyt

jwbryson1 said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is me and my nipples!  Hey, I say if you've got it flaunt it!  Go girls of TPF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As one of the newer Noobs around here, Ms. Thorson, I believe you need to post some more images of yourself for us men of TPF to ogle.  :heart:
> 
> 
> Your TPF image is TOO SMALL  Please proceed.  Thanks for your understanding...:mrgreen:
Click to expand...


Every year my photog friend and I take each others pictures to embrace our "aging" selves and to feel good about ourselves.  We also do each others headshots.  I do alot of this type of work for my clients so I want them to see that I can also get behind the camera!  I encourage all women to have great pictures of themselves to remind them they are not just moms and wives but are also beautiful and sexy too!  Sorry guys, no nipple shots!


----------



## ghache

kathythorson said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is me and my nipples!  Hey, I say if you've got it flaunt it!  Go girls of TPF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As one of the newer Noobs around here, Ms. Thorson, I believe you need to post some more images of yourself for us men of TPF to ogle.  :heart:
> 
> 
> Your TPF image is TOO SMALL  Please proceed.  Thanks for your understanding...:mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every year my photog friend and I take each others pictures to embrace our "aging" selves and to feel good about ourselves.  We also do each others headshots.  I do alot of this type of work for my clients so I want them to see that I can also get behind the camera!  I encourage all women to have great pictures of themselves to remind them they are not just moms and wives but are also beautiful and sexy too!  Sorry guys, no nipple shots!
> 
> View attachment 23447View attachment 23449View attachment 23448
Click to expand...


I believe you are aging very well. whatever you do, dont stop.


----------



## Derrel

OHHHHHH Myyyyyy! We have a couple of cuties here in both Mishele and in Kathy! Woot! I find the search tags for this page to be most amusing: [h=5]duck face self shot brunette[/h], [h=5]girls of tpf[/h], [h=5]hot girl mi-duck[/h], [h=5]i am very sorry[/h], [h=5]my boobs gif[/h], [h=5]photobucket.com boobs[/h], [h=5]the girls of tpf[/h], [h=5]tpf girls[/h], [h=5]tpf-53[/h], [h=4]vtf girls[/h], [h=5]vtfgirls[/h], [h=5]vtfgirls.com[/h], [h=5]www.xxxxxxxsxiy.com[/h], [h=5]xxxxxxxsxey[/h], [h=1]yeaaaaah.[/h]


----------



## kathyt

Derrel said:


> OHHHHHH Myyyyyy! We have a couple of cuties here in both Mishele and in Kathy! Woot! I find the search tags for this page to be most amusing: *duck face self shot brunette*
> 
> , *girls of tpf*
> 
> , *hot girl mi-duck*
> 
> , *i am very sorry*
> 
> , *my boobs gif*
> 
> , *photobucket.com boobs*
> 
> , *the girls of tpf*
> 
> , *tpf girls*
> 
> , *tpf-53*
> 
> , *vtf girls*
> 
> , *vtfgirls*
> 
> , *vtfgirls.com*
> 
> , *www.xxxxxxxsxiy.com*
> 
> , *xxxxxxxsxey*
> 
> , *yeaaaaah.*



Thank you!  I think Mishele has got me beat though! Her body rocks.  I have the J low booty and curves but I do drag my ass to the gym just so I can eat twinkies and ice cream!


----------



## sovietdoc

I was wondering what the most important thread on TPF was.  This must be it.


----------



## mishele

kathythorson said:


> View attachment 23447View attachment 23449View attachment 23448


You is hot GF!


----------



## kathyt

mishele said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23447View attachment 23449View attachment 23448
> 
> 
> 
> You is hot GF!
Click to expand...


Awww, Thank you. Right back at you! This whole thread cracked me up! The guys are too funny.


----------



## rachelrach11

Me and my little miss Piper. I honestly take so many pictures of my babies that it's inevitable that one or the other is going to be in a shot with me.


----------



## jowensphoto

kathythorson said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is me and my nipples!  Hey, I say if you've got it flaunt it!  Go girls of TPF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As one of the newer Noobs around here, Ms. Thorson, I believe you need to post some more images of yourself for us men of TPF to ogle.  :heart:
> 
> 
> Your TPF image is TOO SMALL  Please proceed.  Thanks for your understanding...:mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every year my photog friend and I take each others pictures to embrace our "aging" selves and to feel good about ourselves.  We also do each others headshots.  I do alot of this type of work for my clients so I want them to see that I can also get behind the camera!  I encourage all women to have great pictures of themselves to remind them they are not just moms and wives but are also beautiful and sexy too!  Sorry guys, no nipple shots!
> 
> View attachment 23447
Click to expand...


They are all great but THAT one rocks. Spunky _and_ sexy


----------



## jwbryson1

mishele said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23447View attachment 23449View attachment 23448
> 
> 
> 
> You is hot GF!
Click to expand...




She is definitely _*hot*_.  She can't spell for $hit, but she looks gOOd.


----------



## kathyt

jowensphoto said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As one of the newer Noobs around here, Ms. Thorson, I believe you need to post some more images of yourself for us men of TPF to ogle.  :heart:
> 
> 
> Your TPF image is TOO SMALL  Please proceed.  Thanks for your understanding...:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every year my photog friend and I take each others pictures to embrace our "aging" selves and to feel good about ourselves.  We also do each others headshots.  I do alot of this type of work for my clients so I want them to see that I can also get behind the camera!  I encourage all women to have great pictures of themselves to remind them they are not just moms and wives but are also beautiful and sexy too!  Sorry guys, no nipple shots!
> 
> View attachment 23447
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are all great but THAT one rocks. Spunky _and_ sexy
Click to expand...


THANK YOU!!!!!! You are too sweet.


----------



## kathyt

jwbryson1 said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23447View attachment 23449View attachment 23448
> 
> 
> 
> You is hot GF!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is definitely _*hot*_.  She can't spell for $hit, but she looks gOOd.
Click to expand...


JDubs, don't make me open a can of whoop A..!!!!!!!


----------



## jwbryson1

kathythorson said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> You is hot GF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is definitely _*hot*_.  She can't spell for $hit, but she looks gOOd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JDubs, don't make me open a can of whoop A..!!!!!!!
Click to expand...



I'd like that on my bare bottom please...Thanks....ldman:


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz

A phone picture edited on Instagram. Makes me look PALE.


----------



## EIngerson

kathythorson said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> OHHHHHH Myyyyyy! We have a couple of cuties here in both Mishele and in Kathy! Woot! I find the search tags for this page to be most amusing: *duck face self shot brunette*
> 
> , *girls of tpf*
> 
> , *hot girl mi-duck*
> 
> , *i am very sorry*
> 
> , *my boobs gif*
> 
> , *photobucket.com boobs*
> 
> , *the girls of tpf*
> 
> , *tpf girls*
> 
> , *tpf-53*
> 
> , *vtf girls*
> 
> , *vtfgirls*
> 
> , *vtfgirls.com*
> 
> , *www.xxxxxxxsxiy.com*
> 
> , *xxxxxxxsxey*
> 
> , *yeaaaaah.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I think Mishele has got me beat though! Her body rocks.  I have the J low booty and curves but I do drag my ass to the gym just so I can eat twinkies and ice cream!
Click to expand...


There is ABSOLUTELY NOTHING wrong with a J-low booty. lol. Enjoy your ice-cream.


----------



## ash12783

playing with makeup.... my facebook friends probably think i'm super weird bc I'm always doing random stuff like this to myself haha


----------



## jowensphoto

^Wow! That's awesome!


----------



## ash12783

jowensphoto said:


> ^Wow! That's awesome!


 
Thank you!


----------



## PixelRabbit

Since these are out there now I figured I would add them here 
My first two self portraits.


----------



## EIngerson

PixelRabbit said:


> Since these are out there now I figured I would add them here
> My first two self portraits.



Wow, love these.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Thanks Eric


----------



## Tuffythepug

I agree with Eric !


----------



## AgentDrex

NO!  I agree with Eric!!!  Seriously though, doesn't she have the most amazing eyes?


----------



## PixelRabbit

Thanks guys :hug::


----------



## tirediron

I think you normally work on the wrong side of the camera PR!


----------



## PixelRabbit

Aw thanks John  
After getting over myself to do these I can see playing with some concept shots but I'm wayyyyy more comfy behind the lens


----------



## mishele

PixelRabbit said:


> Aw thanks John
> After getting over myself to do these I can see playing with some concept shots but I'm wayyyyy more comfy behind the lens


Do it girl!! I can't wait to see more!


----------



## snowbear

PixelRabbit said:


> Aw thanks John
> After getting over myself to do these I can see playing with some concept shots but I'm wayyyyy more comfy behind the lens


Go for it.


----------



## PixelRabbit

mishele said:


> Do it girl!! I can't wait to see more!





snowbear said:


> Go for it.



Knowing me either I will "catch the bug" and you will see more very soon .... or you won't see one for a very long time lol Only time will tell


----------



## unpopular

Pixel, you look like a brunette Stevie Nix!!


----------



## PixelRabbit

Wow, thanks! :blushing:


----------



## JLMILLS

MissCream said:


> Heres a picture I was originally going to post but I thought there was too much boob, but hey, I don't care any more!
> I need the erose duck face badge for this one!



I cannot view this photo. why does God hate me


----------



## mishele

JLMILLS said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a picture I was originally going to post but I thought there was too much boob, but hey, I don't care any more!
> I need the erose duck face badge for this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot view this photo. why does God hate me
Click to expand...


God does hate you, it was really hot!! I mean epic!!


----------



## Derrel

You look kind of like Stockard Channing used to look.


----------



## thetrue

mishele said:


> God does hate you, it was really hot!! I mean epic!!


I'm willing to bet you saved it....cough it up!!!


----------



## purple_jewels

Hi Everyone,

The first two pictures were shot by my girlfriend, for a care package I sent to my husband when he was deployed last year. The last one is of my hubby and me on date night.


----------



## thetrue

^^^She's puuuuurty


----------



## purple_jewels

thanks Jeff :blushing:


----------



## thetrue

purple_jewels said:


> thanks Jeff :blushing:


Any time!


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz

Decided to post another the other was crap.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Derrel said:
			
		

> You look kind of like Stockard Channing used to look.



Thanks Derrel <3

Nice pictures ladies!


----------



## unpopular

thetrue said:


> ^^^She's puuuuurty




+1


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz

annnnnd some more!

My crazy red hair. 
and my bfs hat.
I look like a weirdo


----------



## thetrue

And look at little SamiJo! Quite the cutie, too!


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz

thetrue said:
			
		

> And look at little SamiJo! Quite the cutie, too!



Thanks!


----------



## bunny99123

Okay here I am! Remember no C&C!


----------



## Tuffythepug

Derrel said:


> You look kind of like Stockard Channing used to look.




Like Stockard Channing _wishes_ she used to look


----------



## PixelRabbit

<3
I love you guys but you definitely make it hard for a girl to keep her ego in check!


----------



## runnah

Now I feel nervous talking with all these hot ladies on here...just like high school...and college...and now.


----------



## unpopular

runnah. just continue being your snarky, sophisticated self. they'll imagine you how they want, not the shaggy bearded, L.L. Bean plaid wearing, ice fishing enthusiast that you are.

ETA: Found this old picture of runnah from highschool, taken at the local hang out, Reny's Department Store

http://a1.ec-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/73/bb93bf3ca98d4390a7d7b640a4477dbf/l.jpg


----------



## runnah

unpopular said:


> runnah. just continue being your snarky, sophisticated self. they'll imagine you how they want, not the shaggy bearded, L.L. Bean plaid wearing, ice fishing enthusiast that you are.
> 
> ETA: Found this old picture of runnah from highschool, taken at the local hang out, Reny's Department Store
> 
> http://a1.ec-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/73/bb93bf3ca98d4390a7d7b640a4477dbf/l.jpg




Hey I resemble that remark!


----------



## runnah

unpopular said:


> not the shaggy bearded



I do take offense with this part. My beard is nothing but pure manliness. Some say it is so thick and course it could scour the paint off a car.


----------



## unpopular

Do you own a canoe?


----------



## thetrue

runnah said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> not the shaggy bearded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do take offense with this part. My beard is nothing but pure manliness. Some say it is so thick and course it could scour the paint off a car.
Click to expand...

I could use a new prep guy......:lmao:


----------



## kathyt

PixelRabbit said:


> Since these are out there now I figured I would add them here
> My first two self portraits.



You totally look like Stockard Channing back in her Grease days especially in that first picture. Gorgeous.


----------



## AgentDrex

So.  I've been looking through both this thread and the guy one.  Why no topless photos here like our thread has?  They're just breasts.  Go ahead and bare them.  What do you mean that's not how things work?  I'm all for equality.  We show our chests, will you please follow suit?


----------



## mishele

I can't believe you would suggest that!! I'm astounded!!


----------



## AgentDrex

I can't believe you can not believe I WOULDN'T suggest that.  What kind of guy would I be if I didn't???


----------



## thetrue

Drex that's hilarious!!!!!!!!! I would show mine, but I'm not about to cause handicapped photographers!


----------



## AgentDrex

Oh boy.  Me neither.  I am a skinny, skinny guy and have the chest of a twelve year old boy (and for that matter I am sure some of them have bigger pecs than I do).  Plus no self-respecting woman would be caught checking out someone as pale as me.


----------



## dxqcanada

In the guys thread we talk about how big we want our equipment to be.


----------



## purple_jewels

AgentDrex said:
			
		

> So.  I've been looking through both this thread and the guy one.  Why no topless photos here like our thread has?  They're just breasts.  Go ahead and bare them.  What do you mean that's not how things work?  I'm all for equality.  We show our chests, will you please follow suit?



I am very topless in my picture but am posed in such a way that is hmmm how sure I put this oh im posed in a way that you have to use you imagination and imagine my breast and their shape and what they would look like if my pose was to be let say a full on squared to the front pose haha


----------



## AgentDrex

My imagination is no match for reality.


----------



## thetrue

purple_jewels said:


> AgentDrex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.  I've been looking through both this thread and the guy one.  Why no topless photos here like our thread has?  They're just breasts.  Go ahead and bare them.  What do you mean that's not how things work?  I'm all for equality.  We show our chests, will you please follow suit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very topless in my picture but am posed in such a way that is hmmm how sure I put this oh im posed in a way that you have to use you imagination and imagine my breast and their shape and what they would look like if my pose was to be let say a full on squared to the front pose haha
Click to expand...

I'm not very imaginative............  :lmao:

Edit: Drex beat me


----------



## AgentDrex

dxqcanada said:


> In the guys thread we talk about how big we want our equipment to be.



And for the record ladies, we're not talking about THAT equipment.  I'm afraid to say it but I'm hung like a horse....











a seahorse


----------



## dxqcanada

horseman - Google Search


----------



## purple_jewels

AgentDrex said:
			
		

> My imagination is no match for reality.



Most men's problem. Thanks GOD I'm a woman


----------



## purple_jewels

AgentDrex said:
			
		

> My imagination is no match for reality.



Most men's problem. Thank God I'm a women. My imagination out does reality I would say 9 out of 10 times.


----------



## IByte

mishele said:


> I can't believe you would suggest that!! I'm astounded!!



Lol been there done muahahahahaha best post yourself pic eva!!!


----------



## AgentDrex

I always imagined I would have pecs and decent-sized biceps...but nooooo....reality proved waaaay opposite...


----------



## mishele

Are the guys of TPF boozing it up today or what?


----------



## AgentDrex

dxqcanada said:


> horseman - Google Search



Hahaha...gear porn on the ladies page for the win!!


----------



## AgentDrex

mishele said:


> Are the guys of TPF boozing it up today or what?



I wasn't but now that you mention it, I'm downing some Vodka in a bit...


----------



## unpopular

I'd post a topless photo of myself. But I wouldn't want to make the women jealous of my giant moobies.


----------



## JackandSally

So I just realized that there are few photos of me from the last five years.  And the ones I do find, usually have a child or the husband in the photo.  So here's one of me with my nephew from a few like 4 years ago.


----------



## AgentDrex

Very pretty...thanks for sharing...


----------



## mishele

AgentDrex said:


> Very pretty...thanks for sharing...


lol Oh, now we're a gentleman!


----------



## JackandSally

mishele said:


> AgentDrex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty...thanks for sharing...
> 
> 
> 
> lol Oh, now we're a gentleman!
Click to expand...



LMAO.  That's kinda what I was thinking.


----------



## Tuffythepug

AgentDrex said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the guys thread we talk about how big we want our equipment to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the record ladies, we're not talking about THAT equipment.  I'm afraid to say it but I'm hung like a horse....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a seahorse
Click to expand...


Ever heard the term "hung like Einstein and smart as a horse ?"


----------



## unpopular

Tuffythepug said:


> AgentDrex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the guys thread we talk about how big we want our equipment to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the record ladies, we're not talking about THAT equipment.  I'm afraid to say it but I'm hung like a horse....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a seahorse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever heard the term "hung like Einstein and smart as a horse ?"
Click to expand...


I never will forget the day in the locker room when I realized that I better really start figuring out how to use it, because if I didn't, size would definitely matter. :/


----------



## thetrue

unpopular said:


> I never will forget the day in the locker room when I realized that I better really start figuring out how to use it, because if I didn't, size would definitely matter. :/


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## AgentDrex

Ahahahaha...so true...


----------



## AgentDrex

mishele said:


> AgentDrex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty...thanks for sharing...
> 
> 
> 
> lol Oh, now we're a gentleman!
Click to expand...


gentle man on the internet, rough man in bed....


----------



## thetrue

I can only assume you mean rough like "jeez, that was rough"


----------



## unpopular

AgentDrex said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AgentDrex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty...thanks for sharing...
> 
> 
> 
> lol Oh, now we're a gentleman!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gentle man on the internet, rough man in bed....
Click to expand...


Is it me, or does this sound just a little creepy.


----------



## AgentDrex

Just a little??? Come on, give me credit...that was VERY creepy...we're talking Pennywise the Clown wearing a go-go outfit and pink booties creepy...


----------



## AgentDrex

Yes, that was indeed what it meant...man, that was rough...I've had better sitting in a dentist's chair getting a tooth pulled sans pain meds...


----------



## thetrue

unpopular said:


> Is it me, or does this sound just a little creepy.


Umm, it's not just you. Where's Mishele to weigh in on this?


----------



## AgentDrex

Not in my closet...no need to go in there anyways...just stay out of the closet...she isn't in there


----------



## Robin_Usagani

If i see another person bumping this thread without posting a new photo, another puppy dies.


----------



## thetrue

Don't hurt Tuffy! He's a good little pug!


----------



## dxqcanada

Robin_Usagani said:


> If i see another person bumping this thread without posting a new photo, another puppy dies.



Ok, don't hurt Tuffy


----------



## AgentDrex

Finally a shot of two pu...oh never mind...creepy guy is creepy...

Pretty kitties....


----------



## snowbear

How about a couple of my girls - does that count?




Silverbell by cmwrenn3, on Flickr



AgentDrex said:


> Why no topless photos here like our thread has?


here ya go:



Zoe by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## JackandSally

AgentDrex said:


> Finally a shot of two pu...oh never mind...creepy guy is creepy...
> 
> Pretty kitties....



This reminded me of a wonderful song about a cat.

My ***** cat was scratching out on my back door
Scratched so long poor ***** got sore
Sore *****..ooohhhh
Sore..***** ooohhh
Just a friendly little cat

My ***** cat was sittin on the front step
Sat so long poor ***** got wet
Wet *****...ohhhhh
Sore, wet..*****
Just a friendly little cat

My ***** cat was playing out on the back lot
Played so long poor ***** got hot
Hot *****..ohhhh
Sore, wet, hot...*****..
Just a friendly little cat

My ***** cat was rocking in the rocking chair
Rocked so long he lost his hair
Bald *****...ohhh
Sore, wet, hot, bald...*****
Just a friendly little cat

My neighbor and I out at the clothes line
I said to my neighbor won't you look at mine
My *****..oohhhhhh
Sore, wet, hot, bald *****
Just a friendly little cat

My neighbor stole my kitty
But I did see
I said to my neighbor set my ***** free
Free *****
Sore, wet, hot, bad free *****
Just a friendly little cat
Here kitty kitty kitty kitty kitty.


----------



## JackandSally

Guess TPF gods don't realize that I'm talking about a cat... not a woman's.... ummmm... "special spot"


----------



## thetrue

snowbear said:


> AgentDrex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why no topless photos here like our thread has?
> 
> 
> 
> here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> Zoe by cmwrenn3, on Flickr
Click to expand...

This was taken at Mardi Gras I presume?


----------



## mishele

thetrue said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it me, or does this sound just a little creepy.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, it's not just you. Where's Mishele to weigh in on this?
Click to expand...




AgentDrex said:


> Not in my closet...no need to go in there anyways...just stay out of the closet...she isn't in there


You know what's creepy, AgentDrex wearing a flower print strapless dress telling you to get into a closet!!


----------



## thetrue

mishele said:


> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it me, or does this sound just a little creepy.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, it's not just you. Where's Mishele to weigh in on this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AgentDrex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in my closet...no need to go in there anyways...just stay out of the closet...she isn't in there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what's creepy, AgentDrex wearing a flower print strapless dress telling you to get into a closet!!
Click to expand...

I wish I could like this 5 more times HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## runnah

I've heard the supporting members )) nsfw forum is just rife with nude tpf members. Sign up today!


----------



## unpopular

^^ it's not.

mostly corny, poorly executed pinups. it was a huge disappointment.

I'm pretty sure though if mish ever subscribed, membership would sky rocket; fueled by wishful thinking. Maybe TPF should sponsor her...


----------



## runnah

Thank you for saving me $20...I mean I was going to sign up to show my support.


----------



## AgentDrex

mishele said:


> You know what's creepy, AgentDrex wearing a flower print strapless dress telling you to get into a closet!!



It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose


----------



## unpopular

I have no idea how I'm a supporting member. I left for a few months, and came back and suddenly I was.

I'm thinking it was Lightspeed. I remember him threatening to do something like that.


----------



## runnah

Nothing gets my wallet open quicker than the promise of amateur nudity and good burritos.


----------



## JackandSally

AgentDrex said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's creepy, AgentDrex wearing a flower print strapless dress telling you to get into a closet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose
Click to expand...



Totally just choked.  Thank you.


----------



## AgentDrex

Make that two of us...


----------



## purple_jewels

runnah said:
			
		

> Nothing gets my wallet open quicker than the promise of amateur nudity and good burritos.



Why can't we like from phones?!? This is me liking LIKE oh and I also like the topless whip topping hugging it out idea but could not comment there they have closed that thread lol


----------



## unpopular

Oh man. That thread was EPIC.


----------



## purple_jewels

unpopular said:
			
		

> Oh man. That thread was EPIC.



Yeah I was trying to be all serious and helpful man those last few post were greatness!!!!!!!!


----------



## runnah

purple_jewels said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing gets my wallet open quicker than the promise of amateur nudity and good burritos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't we like from phones?!? This is me liking LIKE oh and I also like the topless whip topping hugging it out idea but could not comment there they have closed that thread lol
Click to expand...


I know I had so many helpful and in no way instigating comments to make.


----------



## purple_jewels

runnah said:
			
		

> I know I had so many helpful and in no way instigating comments to make.



Yeah I was kinda pissed that when I went back to comment on huggin it out I was not able to I mean why was it closed it was in the off topic forum


----------



## runnah

Some of the moderators here do not take kindly to misuse of dessert toppings.


----------



## purple_jewels

runnah said:
			
		

> Some of the moderators here do not take kindly to misuse of dessert toppings.



Hmmm misuse if you say so. Man that was good stuff. Those last 3 comments greatness


----------



## thetrue

Wtf what did I miss? Btw purple, I like from my phone regularly.


----------



## JackandSally

runnah said:


> Some of the moderators here do not take kindly to misuse of dessert toppings.



Who said it'd be misused?!


----------



## runnah

thetrue said:


> Wtf what did I miss? Btw purple, I like from my phone regularly.



Cat fight. Ripped blouses and pulled hair.


----------



## purple_jewels

thetrue said:
			
		

> Wtf what did I miss? Btw purple, I like from my phone regularly.



Well I guess you have figured out your app and I have not please do tell where the hell the like is located?!?


----------



## runnah

You gotta tap the post and the like button should pop up. I expect a like once you figure it out.


----------



## thetrue

App? Who needs that? I prefer the desktop style site - iPhone makes it work beautifully. I wonder what the app even looks like?


----------



## thetrue

runnah said:


> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf what did I miss? Btw purple, I like from my phone regularly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cat fight. Ripped blouses and pulled hair.
Click to expand...

Was it deleted completely? I can't even find it for reference purposes!


----------



## unpopular

thetrue said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf what did I miss? Btw purple, I like from my phone regularly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cat fight. Ripped blouses and pulled hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was it deleted completely? I can't even find it for reference purposes!
Click to expand...


it appears to have been


----------



## runnah

thetrue said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf what did I miss? Btw purple, I like from my phone regularly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cat fight. Ripped blouses and pulled hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was it deleted completely? I can't even find it for reference purposes!
Click to expand...


Yeah I think so. Man it was sweet, several ladies showed their boobs, we found out that one member is a major celebrity and they were giving out free b&h gift cards.


----------



## unpopular

i even showed my boobs!

come to think of it. i think that's why it was closed.


----------



## purple_jewels

runnah said:
			
		

> You gotta tap the post and the like button should pop up. I expect a like once you figure it out.



I've tapped this post no like popped up tapped around on the screen thinking it was maybe hidden nope nothing maybe I need to update my app hmmm could be the user I would deff say it's user error before I blame anything else here's screen shot tho


----------



## runnah

unpopular said:


> i even showed my boobs!
> 
> come to think of it. i think that's why it was closed.



I doubt it, those moobs could stop traffic and warm the hearts of even the most jaded moderator.


----------



## thetrue

You have sprint, that's the problem!


----------



## purple_jewels

thetrue said:
			
		

> App? Who needs that? I prefer the desktop style site - iPhone makes it work beautifully. I wonder what the app even looks like?



So you just use safari and go to TPF? The website works just like it would on your computer? Some websites run ****ty like that. Trying it out now.


----------



## purple_jewels

thetrue said:
			
		

> You have sprint, that's the problem!



Creepy how do you know my network provider


----------



## thetrue

It works just fine, even when I'm not connected to wifi. Only time it ever fails is when the site is undergoing maintenance or whatever bullshiggidy they do at 4am seemingly every night


----------



## thetrue

purple_jewels said:


> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have sprint, that's the problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creepy how do you know my network provider
Click to expand...

Omg look at your screenshot...........top left corner............there it is!!


----------



## unpopular

runnah said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> i even showed my boobs!
> 
> come to think of it. i think that's why it was closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it, those moobs could stop traffic and warm the hearts of even the most jaded moderator.
Click to expand...


it's problematic around babies. Gets very confusing.


----------



## runnah

unpopular said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> i even showed my boobs!
> 
> come to think of it. i think that's why it was closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it, those moobs could stop traffic and warm the hearts of even the most jaded moderator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's problematic around babies. Gets very confusing.
Click to expand...


You're confused?! I got a half chub!


----------



## unpopular

bwahahahahahahahahaaa


----------



## purple_jewels

Hmm I can like now but the site is not fitted to my phones screen prolly just need to get used to this format since I've always used the app but the site runs really well using safari thanks for the tip.


----------



## thetrue

Everything runs well on iPhone. Shhhhhhhh don't tell the Android people, they'll burn you at the stake!


----------



## runnah

purple_jewels said:


> thanks for the tip.



If I had a nickel...


----------



## JackandSally

thetrue said:


> Everything runs well on iPhone. Shhhhhhhh don't tell the Android people, they'll burn you at the stake!




Ummm yeah, because TPF Andriod App BLOWS MONKEY CHUNCKS!


----------



## PixelRabbit

kathythorson said:
			
		

> You totally look like Stockard Channing back in her Grease days especially in that first picture. Gorgeous.



Thanks Kathy  
I was going to thank you yesterday but with the gear porn flying around and such I figured it would get lost in the melee lol!


----------



## allison_dcp

me and my son. Damn head chop!


----------



## unpopular

^^ you look so super proud!


----------



## DannyLewis

you look like Dog the bounty hunters wife



naptime said:


> wait.. if schwetty is playing, so am i !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17268_302825029187_512959187_4635137_3974243_n by jaythomson, on Flickr


----------



## allison_dcp

unpopular said:


> ^^ you look so super proud!



More than anything!


----------



## jake337

thetrue said:


> Everything runs well on iPhone. Shhhhhhhh don't tell the Android people, they'll burn you at the stake!




It runs just fine on my HTC One S and my HTC Windows Phone 8X.


----------



## frommrstomommy

my son and I


----------



## MuddyRiver

This is me and my daughter, Sasha.


----------



## LaFoto

IMPOSSIBLE! 
You look like your daughter's SISTER!


----------



## frommrstomommy

LaFoto said:


> IMPOSSIBLE!
> You look like your daughter's SISTER!



I thought the dog was Sasha and they were the same person..? lol


----------



## shents

well here I am, Dressed as a builder for a friends hen night, My name was Phil mecavity haha


----------



## AgentDrex

That's a job I can.....fill


----------



## ShootStuff

PixelRabbit said:


> Since these are out there now I figured I would add them here
> My first two self portraits.





When I show someone a photo or photos I've taken that I like or are important to me I find I want to know what entered the person's mind in the first 3 seconds they look at it.  I prefer they keep the description to a few words or maybe a couple simple phrases.  Don't know why, I just do.  Maybe I want to know what my photos make them feel.  Anyway, I tell you this so my comments may make more sense.  And of course I know I offer unsolicited opinion so hey, I know I'm not a pro.

The first one the words strength, poise and intelligence came to mind.
With the second one equal amounts of "Come here" and "Stay away" came to mind.

IMHO the lighting in the first pic is perfect.  Good choice for avatar.  My hat's off to you, my self portraits never come out right.  They always come out looking way too much like the guy I see in the mirror.


----------



## PixelRabbit

ShootStuff said:


> When I show someone a photo or photos I've taken that I like or are important to me I find I want to know what entered the person's mind in the first 3 seconds they look at it.  I prefer they keep the description to a few words or maybe a couple simple phrases.  Don't know why, I just do.  Maybe I want to know what my photos make them feel.  Anyway, I tell you this so my comments may make more sense.  And of course I know I offer unsolicited opinion so hey, I know I'm not a pro.
> 
> The first one the words strength, poise and intelligence came to mind.
> With the second one equal amounts of "Come here" and "Stay away" came to mind.
> 
> IMHO the lighting in the first pic is perfect.  Good choice for avatar.  My hat's off to you, my self portraits never come out right.  They always come out looking way too much like the guy I see in the mirror.



Wow, thanks so much!


----------



## Trblmkr

Thanks to all the beautiful and sexy ladies for posting pics of yourself. Each and every one of you are truely amazing woman.  Thanks for sharing your beauty with us... keep on posting


----------



## ghache

Trblmkr said:


> Thanks to all the beautiful and sexy ladies for posting pics of yourself. Each and every one of you are truely amazing woman.  Thanks for sharing your beauty with us... keep on posting


----------



## Pukka312

Couldn't decide between the 2. I planned on putting them in the artsy-fartsy self portrait thread that was floating around a couple days ago, but alas, I couldn't find it. So I stuck them here. :er:


----------



## Haydee

here you go...  hope that has'nt scared you off


----------



## UnknownBro

blank post


----------



## UnknownBro

Haydee said:


> here you go... View attachment 42469 hope that has'nt scared you off


JAMMERS


----------



## BrandonLaw

So many pretty photographers here! All of you ladies are very pretty love all the pics I'll have to find the guys thread and add mine later


----------



## Robin_Usagani

Haydee said:


> here you go... View attachment 42469 hope that has'nt scared you off



Let me know if you have a camera related question... or any question really


----------



## EIngerson

Haydee said:


> here you go... View attachment 42469 hope that has'nt scared you off



Now it's official. Welcome to the board Haydee.


----------



## runnah

I will be above the petty perversions of my fellow members and say welcome to the forum. I am alway able to lend a hand, or two to any new photographer.


----------



## UnknownBro

runnah said:


> I will be above the petty perversions of my fellow members and say welcome to the forum. I am alway able to lend a hand, or two to any new photographer.



Me too may as well call me a bra.


----------



## mishele

Jessica we need more smokin hot pictures!! Hehe



jowensphoto said:


> Just saying hello! My name is Jessica and I'm new to TPF


----------



## mishele

UnknownBro said:


> Me too may as well call me a bra.


So subtle....LOL


----------



## cgipson1

UnknownBro said:


> herro



Is there a reason you are posting pics of yourself in the "*GIRLS* of TPF?


----------



## PixelRabbit

cgipson1 said:


> Is there a reason you are posting pics of yourself in the "GIRLS of TPF?



Further proof men only have enough blood to run one at a time   I'll call that a valid excuse in this situation


----------



## jowensphoto

mishele said:


> Jessica we need more smokin hot pictures!! Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying hello! My name is Jessica and I'm new to TPF
Click to expand...



Ok, but only because you asked :hug::

I used to get in front of the camera a lot, back when I was like 20 (ok, so it was only 4 years ago), but since having the baby... well, it's been sort of uncomfortable. HOWEVER, I did a boudoir session with a friend and she made me look great! So, here's what I can show you 

Also, used with permission... this can be proven if needed lol




IMG_5345


----------



## EIngerson

^^^^Very nice Jessica.


----------



## EIngerson

PixelRabbit said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a reason you are posting pics of yourself in the "GIRLS of TPF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Further proof men only have enough blood to run one at a time   I'll call that a valid excuse in this situation
Click to expand...


We accept our flaws.


----------



## jowensphoto

Why thank you!


----------



## mishele

JESSICA!!! :heart: Will you marry me?!


----------



## ronlane

Hey Jess, umm, ummmm, ummmm. Oh sorry was distracted. Nice set of photos.


----------



## jowensphoto

mishele said:


> JESSICA!!! :heart: Will you marry me?!




Under one condition


----------



## mishele

LOL You got it...whatever you want.


----------



## amolitor

YOU MUST KILL THE MINOTAUR


----------



## jowensphoto

YOU TELL ME THE EFFING SECRET! 

lol jkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Tiller

jowensphoto said:


> YOU TELL ME THE EFFING SECRET!
> 
> lol jkkkkkkkkkk



Ohhhh......good one!!


----------



## jowensphoto

Tiller said:


> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU TELL ME THE EFFING SECRET!
> 
> lol jkkkkkkkkkk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh......good one!!
Click to expand...


Seriously... I am _well_ past the 4-hour mark.


----------



## mishele

jowensphoto said:


> YOU TELL ME THE EFFING SECRET!
> 
> lol jkkkkkkkkkk


I'll tell you in DC when we meet. lol


----------



## jowensphoto

mishele said:


> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU TELL ME THE EFFING SECRET!
> 
> lol jkkkkkkkkkk
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you in DC when we meet. lol
Click to expand...



We can just elope during the trip, because DC is cool and progressive like that!


----------



## kathyt

runnah said:


> I will be above the petty perversions of my fellow members and say welcome to the forum. I am alway able to lend a hand, or two to any new photographer.



Such a gentleman.


----------



## jwbryson1

amolitor said:


> YOU MUST KILL THE MINOTAUR



Pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## Starskream666

lol


----------



## cgipson1

jowensphoto said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica we need more smokin hot pictures!! Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying hello! My name is Jessica and I'm new to TPF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, but only because you asked :hug::
> 
> I used to get in front of the camera a lot, back when I was like 20 (ok, so it was only 4 years ago), but since having the baby... well, it's been sort of uncomfortable. HOWEVER, I did a boudoir session with a friend and she made me look great! So, here's what I can show you
> 
> Also, used with permission... this can be proven if needed lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5345
Click to expand...


Gorgeous AND smart! WOW!


----------



## UnknownBro

mishele said:


> UnknownBro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too may as well call me a bra.
> 
> 
> 
> So subtle....LOL
Click to expand...

I do what I can 



cgipson1 said:


> UnknownBro said:
> 
> 
> 
> herro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a reason you are posting pics of yourself in the "*GIRLS* of TPF?
Click to expand...

I didn't read the thread title. I just clicked on active threads.  When I opened this one I saw both male and females.  I've since taken out my photos.  

Plus i was a bit drunk last night.


----------



## runnah

kathythorson said:


> Such a gentleman.



M'Lady...


----------



## runnah

Man there are most hot women here than a Jetta dealership!


----------



## Robin_Usagani

Thank you... May I have another... 



jowensphoto said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica we need more smokin hot pictures!! Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying hello! My name is Jessica and I'm new to TPF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, but only because you asked :hug::
> 
> I used to get in front of the camera a lot, back when I was like 20 (ok, so it was only 4 years ago), but since having the baby... well, it's been sort of uncomfortable. HOWEVER, I did a boudoir session with a friend and she made me look great! So, here's what I can show you
> 
> Also, used with permission... this can be proven if needed lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5345
Click to expand...


----------



## sarah_19_nz

here is me...


----------



## Rebekah5280

Me and my baby girl at her dance class last weekend.  This is rare..  I HATE being in front of the camera...  lol


----------



## o hey tyler

Hey ladies, you all must be photographers... Cuz you're making my 70mm f/4 turn into a 200mm f/2.8.


----------



## jwbryson1

jowensphoto said:


> IMG_5345




:shock:  Good Lord.


----------



## TATTRAT

mishele said:


> UnknownBro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too may as well call me a bra.
> 
> 
> 
> So subtle....LOL
Click to expand...

Like a fart in a spacesuit.


----------



## runnah

TATTRAT said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UnknownBro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too may as well call me a bra.
> 
> 
> 
> So subtle....LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like a fart in a spacesuit.
Click to expand...


Like a boner in sweat pants.


----------



## DarkShadow

jowensphoto said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica we need more smokin hot pictures!! Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying hello! My name is Jessica and I'm new to TPF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, but only because you asked :hug::
> 
> I used to get in front of the camera a lot, back when I was like 20 (ok, so it was only 4 years ago), but since having the baby... well, it's been sort of uncomfortable. HOWEVER, I did a boudoir session with a friend and she made me look great! So, here's what I can show you
> 
> Also, used with permission... this can be proven if needed lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5345
Click to expand...

You have a beautiful face, so hold your head high.A baby doesn't change your beauty,it just makes you a beautiful mom.


----------



## Mach0

o hey tyler said:


> Hey ladies, you all must be photographers... Cuz you're making my 70mm f/4 turn into a 200mm f/2.8.



Lmfao!!!!!


----------



## cgipson1

Starskream666 said:


> lol



Uh... GIRLS of TPF??????  lol! (feel like I am 

 here!)


----------



## DarkShadow

Umm Dude picture's.


----------



## ktan7

That is a pretty picture. #beautiful

Ken from Ken Tan | Vancouver and Destination Wedding Photographer

Cheers.


----------



## snehasmile

hello guys...


----------

